# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  molitva za naš uspjeh

## darcy

Drage cure, sve koje želite postati majke,
Znam da nas ovdje ima i vjernica i ateista, zato se unaprijed ispričavam na ometanju onih kojima se to možda čini glupo. Željela bi vam predložiti da sve u isto vrijeme svaki dan molimo za naše bete. Mislim da je moć molitve puno jača kad se odvija u isto vrijeme za istu stvar. Obzirom da u crkvi još uvijek ne razumiju što prolazimo u svom životu, predlažem da se molimo svaka doma. 
Molim vas javite mi što mislite i kad mislite (one koje su za) u koje bi vam vrijeme bilo najbolje da se uključite.
One kojima je svega već dosta i koje ste klonule, molim vas da mi oprostite. Ja ću moliti i za vas.  :Love:

----------


## BubaSanja

Pozdravljam prijedlog, ne može donijeti baš nikakvu štetu, samo korist.

Meni najbolje odgovara navečer nakon 22h ili oko 17h.

----------


## darcy

Hvala BubaSanja! Meni paše i jedno i drugo, pričekajmo još  ostale. Baš mi je drago da si se javila i nadam se veeeeelikom čudu! :D

----------


## darcy

Obzirom da si ti napisala iza 22, ja od danas počinjem (a nadam se i ti ako imaš vremena i volje), točno u 22:00. Jesi na VV?

----------


## nina09

eto i mene,nikako ne može štetiti, a može nam dati samo još više nade i volje da idemo dalje.  :Love:  
može u 22h.
Imam prijateljicu koja je jako,jako pobožna i znam da moli za mene,a ovako kad smo se našle mi osobno kojima to treba,baš mi je drago

----------


## H2O

darcy   :Love:  
trenutno sam klonula duhom ali sam svakako ZA prijedlog.Meni isto odgovara iza 22 sata

----------


## IRENA456

I ja sam za molitvu

----------


## darcy

Hvala cure, sa svakim vašim postom sve više mi ulijevate nadu i vjeru. H2O, dobro da si napisala da čekaš rezultat, da te stavim na tu listu. Ja za 2 tjedna (osim ako sam prirodno zanijela) idem opet u postupak i važno mi je znati tko čeka rezultat da za te poimence molim.
Molim vas molite i za moju prijateljicu M. Bila je na 5 postupaka, sve beta:0. Sada je prirodno zanijela. Dr. A. rekao da mora na kiretažu, da od te trudnoće ništa neće biti, a njena gin. da nek ne ide, da nek napravi UZV za 2 tjedna, da vidi hoće li onda nešto biti u gestacijskoj vrećici. Danas je to sve bilo, pa joj je jako teško, pa vas molim da i za nju molite da očuva trudnoću.
Želim vam svima uspješnu trudnoću i zdravo dijete.  :Saint:

----------


## mimi3

darcy,nema ništa moćnije od molitve. svako večer u kratkoj molitvi pomolim se za sve nas. tako da nije problem nastavit  :Love:

----------


## Pepita

I ja vam se svakako pridružujem, neka bude od srca, neka bude za naše buduće trudnice   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kata1

Ja i MM se sa radošću priključujemo

----------


## dani39

I ja se pridružujem,nemože štetiti.

----------


## corinaII

Ideja je odlična.
Ja svaku večer več 2.god prije spavanja molim za jednog živog i zdravog anđela. I mislim da bi bilo odlično kad bi to svi zajedno radili. U tom trenu čemo se osjećati sve povezano ma kako daleko bile jedan od druge i nema veze što ne poznajemo jedna drugu, razumijemo se mislima i osjećajima koji su jednaki u nama u nekad jako teškim nočima i danima kada vidimo trudnice i mame s kolicima kako šetaju. Kad izađemo iz bolnice nakon inseminacija i umjetnih i prelazimo cestu kraj bolnice sa suzama u očima, negdje duboko pitajući se dali me neko razumije. I u tom trenu jedino što nam treba je veliki zagrljaj i riječi da če sve biti dobro. 
Da mislim da bi molitva pomogla i vjera jer..... ipak zajedno smo jače i lakše je gurati kroz sve ovo.........

----------


## RuzicaSB

Pridruzujem se zajednickoj molitvi iza 22 sata i pozdravljam prijedlog.  :Love:

----------


## Denny

Stvarno si me raznježila s ovim...   :Kiss:   Predivna ideja i podržavam je od srca. Zaista ponekad ne pomaže ni razum, ni medicina, ni činjenice, nego se onaj najljepši moment dogodi baš kada ga najmanje očekujemo i baš kada pomislimo da nema izlaza. Tada počnem vjerovati u čuda i moć molitve.
Jedna izreka kaže: "Bog svakom biću na leđa stavlja samo onaj teret za koji je siguran da će ga moći podnijeti." Molit ću s vama da naš teret iznesemo hrabro do kraja i da s ponosom dočekamo svoja mala čuda.    :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:

----------


## mala garava

Jako lijepa gesta i rado se pridružujem jer zajedno smo jači!!

----------


## rahela

u 22h  :Heart:

----------


## eris

Ja nisam katolkinja, ali ću se moliti na svoj način. Baš misalim da mi je Njegova pomoć sada potrebna. Može u 22!

----------


## H2O

> Ja nisam katolkinja, ali ću se moliti na svoj način. Baš misalim da mi je Njegova pomoć sada potrebna. Može u 22!


  :Love:

----------


## kata.klik

svi se mi molimo istom bogu...bez obzira na religiju kojoj pripadamo, a i oni koji ne vjeruju u dubini duše uvjek nađu potrebu zahvaliti nekome na svem dobrom što im život donosi...

ja se pridružujem molitvama...za sve vas koje još čekate svoje plusiće.

----------


## Pinky

cure   :Love:   :Heart:  

ja nisam bas na cisto sa vjerom, al se trudim zivjeti po moralnim principima kojih bi se svi trebali pridrzavati. smatram da se dobro dobrim vraca i ako ja sad bakici pomognem da ponese spizu doma netko ce to meni uciniti kad ja budem stara i nemocna.

vi ste moja pozitiva i hvala na akciji 
 :Heart:

----------


## kate32

i ja se pridružujem molitvama, ja krećem u postupak za par dana pa ću još sa većim intezitetom moliti. u 22 h dakle

----------


## iva77

cure evo i ja se pridružujem    :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

i ja i ja se pridružujem cure.  :Heart:

----------


## mami68

:Naklon:  ,pridružujem se.

----------


## dorica

i ja se pridružujem  :Kiss:  
inaće molim svaku većer prije spavanja a to je oko ponoću a može i u 22
 :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------


## Dadica

:Heart:  i ja se pridužujem molitvi   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

....i ja....

----------


## Sonja29

i ja sam za  :Heart:

----------


## nina09

Jučer navečer kad sam molila za sve nas,mislila sam kako je to lijepo da negdje u nekom drugom krevetu netko moli u isto vrijeme kao i ja. 
A sad kad vidim koliko vas još ima,skoro pa bi zaplakala.
Predivne ste sve  :Kiss:

----------


## molu

evo i mene

i ja se pridruzujem od danas u 22!

Isto nisam bas nacisto s vjerom ali lijepi prijedlog i snazan vjetar u ledja

svima  :Heart:

----------


## potočnica

Drage cure, super je ideja, ja sam trudnica, ali ću svejedno biti s vama u 22h i molit ću za vas!  :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

obzirom da sam se malo udaljila od vjere, već se jako dugo nisam molila prije spavanja.. i baš sam sinoć imala potrebu se pomoliti za jednu čekalicu..
večeras ću se pridružiti za sve ostale   :Heart:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Krasna gesta! Ja nisam baš neka vjernica, ali moram priznati da se svaki dan zahvalim na malom klupku koje raste u meni! Sad ću to raditi u 22 sata sa još jednom željom-molitvom . da svima Vama i Vaše klupko dođe čim prije! 
 :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

Pridružujem se ovoj molitvi u 22h i stvarno je super ideja.Inače se uvijek molim Sv.Ani koja je zaštitnica žena koje ne mogu ostati trudne jer je i ona sama rodila Mariju u poodmakloj dobi i u ono vrijeme bila je izvrgnuta preziru ljudi oko nje.Imam čak i kratku "Molitvu majke" pa ako ste zainteresirani...

----------


## mika.kika

i ja se pridružujem   :Heart:

----------


## dim

I ja se sa veseljem pridružujem molitvi za sve nas. I molila bih pčelicu 2009 da ispiše Molitvu majke na forum (ako nije suprotno pravilima foruma, a ako je molim na pp) koja bi mogla postati naša zajednička molitva.

----------


## darcy

Presretna sam kad vidim kako raste naš molitveni lanac. Bit ću danas posebno uzbuđena kad kucne 22h.
Inače utorkom molim sv. Martu, ali bi i ja molila na svoj pp molitvu sv. Ani.
Svima vama koje ste trudnice, još vam više hvala, jer nas niste zaboravile i jer ne mislite samo na sebe.
*Draga H20,* je li ti uspjelo? Baš bi mi bilo jako jako drago da ti budeš naše prva trudnica! :D

----------


## lberc

I ja se pridružujem!

----------


## Mali Mimi

lijepa gesta, pošto sam počela sa postupkom trebat će mi Njegova pomoć, naravno molit ću se i za sve vas

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja ću napisati a ako je protivno forumu-Marči briši me.

Sveta majko Ana,tvoja nam je kći Marija u Isusu,svom božanskom sinu donijela spas.Časteći te,slavim milosrđe Gospodinovo.Moli isusa da mi(nam) prosvijetli pamet i da snage da u ovim teškim vremenima vjerno ispunimo svoj časni poziv majke i jednom sa svojom djecom doživimo vječno blaženstvo.Amen.

----------


## darcy

:Saint:  Molim vas od sveg srca, molite i za moju prijateljicu Mariju, jako je tužna i u velikom iščekivanju.

----------


## josipavk

I ja sam sa vama i ovo mi je tako posebno što cemo raditi  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

> Ja nisam katolkinja, ali ću se moliti na svoj način. Baš misalim da mi je Njegova pomoć sada potrebna. Može u 22!


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## BLIZU

i ja sam za- molim svaku vecer oko 21-22h tako da mi odgovara i svi ste u moji molitvama  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## Dodirko

:Heart:

----------


## Bebel

Pridružujem se   :Love:

----------


## andrejaaa

I ja se pridružujem   :Heart:

----------


## marta26

bas sam razmisljala neki dan kako je molitva jaca kad se moli vise osoba za istu stvar, moji ne znaju kroz sto prolazim pa ih ne mogu moliti, ali ovaj prijedlog je divan i ja se prikljiucujem, zajdeno smo jace. vidimo se u 22 sata  :Kiss:

----------


## gugi32

I ja se pridruzujem   :Heart:

----------


## mala2

> I ja se pridruzujem


....i ja....  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Joss

s vama sam u 22
 :Heart:  
utorkom molim kunicu sv.Ani iz razloga kako je Pčelica 2009 već napisala 
s tim da uvijek spomenem svaku od cura za koje znam da čekaju   :Saint:  , a i vas koje ne znam.

----------


## nangaparbat

I ja cu biti zajedno s vama u molitvi....

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I  ja  i  ja   :D   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

evo upravo i mene   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## modesty4

samo da se prijavimi ja!  :Heart:

----------


## petrili

i ja  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

evo i mene s vama

----------


## Tabby

I ja se pridružujem   :Love:

----------


## orline

I ja sam se, nazalost pomalo bila udaljila od vjere,  :Sad:  
Ova tema me je potaknula, jer vec neko vrijeme i sama razmisljam o snazi molitve i kako da pocnem ponovo...a i Uskrsnji post je.
Nisam ni ja katolkinja, al' molitva je molitva...  :Smile:  
Tolika kolicina mentalne energije usmjerena na istoj putanji, na istom pravcu, mora da urodi plodom.
Do veceras,  :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

i ja sam s vama, ja sam pravoslavne vjeroispovesti ali je Bog jedan za sve nas   :Heart:

----------


## BubaSanja

Baš je ovo prekrasno, cure!   :Heart:

----------


## emma9999

i ja se pridružujem, u 22   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kata1

cure drage, predivni su mi trenutci iza 22h kada znam da smo sve sa istim mislima usmjerene jedna na drugu, puno vas volim i molim za sve nas :D

----------


## paola

I ja vam se pridružujem  :Heart:

----------


## Strike

> Drage cure, sve koje želite postati majke,
> Znam da nas ovdje ima i vjernica i ateista, zato se unaprijed ispričavam na ometanju onih kojima se to možda čini glupo. Željela bi vam predložiti da sve u isto vrijeme svaki dan molimo za naše bete. Mislim da je moć molitve puno jača kad se odvija u isto vrijeme za istu stvar. Obzirom da u crkvi još uvijek ne razumiju što prolazimo u svom životu, predlažem da se molimo svaka doma. 
> Molim vas javite mi što mislite i kad mislite (one koje su za) u koje bi vam vrijeme bilo najbolje da se uključite.
> One kojima je svega već dosta i koje ste klonule, molim vas da mi oprostite. Ja ću moliti i za vas.


Darcy,imam jedno pitanje vezano uz molitvu. Da li je to kakva posebna molitva ili je samo bitno da se moli? :?

----------


## darcy

Neke će moliti ovu molitvu sv. Ani. Ja molim tu i krunicu svaki dan, a Sv. Martu utorkom. Inače, prošla sam ja i kroz protestantsku i kroz katoličku crkvu i mislim da nam je Bog jedan i da je najbolje da se svaka moli na svoj način. Svaka molitva ide u Božje uši ako je iskrena i iz dubine srca, a piše: "Tamo gdje se dvoje ili troje okupljaju radi mene, ja sam među njima." Mislim da je najvažnije da svi molimo u istom času, a iako znam da nas ima svakakvih vjera, meni je u svemu tome najveličanstvenije to što sve mi koje molimo (barem s ovog foruma) imamo konačno nešto zajedničko, a što nije patnja i bol i problem i što me jako veseli. Meni je to itekakav vjetar u leđa i nadam se da će naše trudnoće biti svjedočanstvo i nama i drugima.  :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

Slažem se sa marcy-bilo kakva spomen je dovoljna a ovo što je marti_sk napisala je predivno.Marti  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

sorry darcy,mislim na to što je marti napisala pa si umjesto darcy ispala marcy  :Embarassed:

----------


## darcy

:Laughing:  To će mi onda biti pseudonim kad odem po sljedeću bebu na VV!!!  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Ovo ću staviti tu. Mene je večeras baš  :Crying or Very sad:  

*Anđeo čuvar jednog djeteta*

_Prema staroj priči, beba je prije rođenja upitala Boga:
- Kažu da me sutra šalješ na Zemlju. Ali kako ću se ja ondje snaći ovako bespomoćna?
- Odabrao sam jednog anđela za tebe. On će te čekati i brinuti se za tebe. Svakog će se dana dana s tobom smijati, dobivat ćeš njegovu ljubav svakog dana i bit ćeš sretno biće - odgovorio je Bog.
- Kako ću se s ljudima sporazumijevati kad ne znam njihov jezik?
- Tvoj će te anđeo naučiti jezik, pa ćeš se moći sporazumijevati.
Dijete je podiglo glavu i upitalo:
- Svi kažu da na Zemlji ima loših ljudi. Tko će me štititi?
- Tvoj će te anđeo čuvati makar po cijenu života - odgovorio je Bog.
- Hoćeš li mi barem reći ime mojeg anđela - upita dijete.
- Nije važno kako se zove. Ti ćeš ga zvati 'mama’ - odgovori Bog._

Ja sam zamolila tatu sa bude moj Anđeo čuvar na ovom teškom putu  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

malo ću OT - Bebel   :Love:   :Kiss:  
cure   :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Bebel, ovo je krasno što si napisala. Sve nas to čeka, hvala Bogu.  :Love:

----------


## nata

Pa kako tek sad ovo vidim? 

I ja se molim utorkom Sv.Marti, ali rado ću vam se pridružiti i u ovaj zajedničkoj molitvi. 

*Bebel* priča je predivna.

----------


## dani39

Bebel priča je "mrak",predivno  :Saint:

----------


## ia30

....pridružujem se u 22...

----------


## rozalija

Bebel draga moja šaljem ti jedan ogroman   :Love:   :Love:  
Divno si ovo napisala i draga moja naravno da je tvoj otac tvoj anđeo koji te bodri, moli za tebe da izdržiš na svom putu.
puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za tebe.

----------


## Nina Z

Pridružujem se i ja... u 22 ili malo kasnije...   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

bebel, prekrasno.....  :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## katarina

pridružujem se   :Love:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

Nisam vidjela ovu temu ranije..

Ali koga zanima..
Postoji molitva Sv Marti. Moli se jedna molitva 9 utoraka (kroz molitvu se kaže za šta moliš) i znam puno slučajeva gdje je Sv Marta pomogla, odnosno, čak i prije isteka tih 9 utoraka žene su uspjele vidjeti svoj +.
Meni je sutra četvrti utorak da molim, pa ako koga zanima, mogu Vam na pp (ili ovdje ako ne kršim pravila) staviti tu molitvu.

A za one koje ne znaju, za laku i bezbrižnu trudnoću i porod, i općenito za sve u trudnoći, moli se Sv.Ani   :Heart:

----------


## orline

*alkemicar*, ako ne objavis ovdje, moze meni na pp.
Iskreno, ne vidim razlog da bi objavljivanje pravilo problem, to nije reklama  :Wink:

----------


## maja8

> Nisam vidjela ovu temu ranije..
> 
> Ali koga zanima..
> Postoji molitva Sv Marti. Moli se jedna molitva 9 utoraka (kroz molitvu se kaže za šta moliš) i znam puno slučajeva gdje je Sv Marta pomogla, odnosno, čak i prije isteka tih 9 utoraka žene su uspjele vidjeti svoj +.
> Meni je sutra četvrti utorak da molim, pa ako koga zanima, mogu Vam na pp (ili ovdje ako ne kršim pravila) staviti tu molitvu.
> 
> A za one koje ne znaju, za laku i bezbrižnu trudnoću i porod, i općenito za sve u trudnoći, moli se Sv.Ani


U potpunosti potpisujem i ja molim ovu molitvu 9 utoraka SV MARTI pa ako neko hoće na PP može,a što se tiče zajeničke molitve može u 22  :Kiss:

----------


## nina09

ja bih molitvu SV.MARTI  :Smile:  
Može na PP

----------


## Pinky

ja sam uvijek mislila da je sveti ante zastitnik buducih majki... izgleda da i je:

Sveti Antun Padovanski prijatelj i Svetac kako ga danas nazivaju i slave, svetac koji je svojom žrtvom, odricanjem i molitvom bez sumnje sličan Isusu, svake godine tradicionalno se obilježava. Slavi se kao zaštitnik  siromaha, budućih majki, pomoraca, ribara, starih i nemoćnih ljudi, žetvi, konja, izgubljenih stvari, pošte, gladovanja, Portugala.

bila sam u bazilici svetog ante u padovi... predivna je. u centru bazilike se nalazi vrt sa meni najdrazim stablom usred vrta - magnolijom starom 180 godina.. velicanstveno...

----------


## ana39

zbilja prekrasna ideja
pridružujem se i veselim trenutku s vama u 22
 :Heart:  
ja sam i do sad bila vrlo ganuta u svojim duhovnim trenucima kada
bih pomislila na sve vas .... sada je to konkretno zajednički u 22 ...super...
neka nam zajednička molitva da snage za ovaj naš put...  :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

To se inače zovu-devetnice i moli se i posti 9 utoraka.Inače ja prakticiram Sv.Anti a ove godine počinje devetnica 17.3. i traje do 13.6.U to vrijeme utorkom sam samo na kruhu i vodi,platim jednu misu,jedna ispovijed.Ovo mi je preporučio jedan fratar nakon ispovijedi.Mislim da je bitno zajedno se moliti u isto vrijeme za isti cilj a ako je to snažno i iskreno mislim da su onda svi svetci s nama.  :Saint:

----------


## darcy

Pitam se samo hoće li biti dovoljno mjesta u rađaonicama?!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## pčelica2009

darcy-marcy ja večeras specijalno za tebe u 22(jednu kratku)

----------


## alkemicar

*Molitva Svetoj Marti*

*Devet utoraka moliti se Svetoj Marti dok gori posvećena svijeća (svijeća ne može biti uvjet ali može biti popratni element koji nas upućuje na sabraniju i skrušeniju molitvu).*

O, Sveta Marto, ti prekrasna, uzimam pribježište u tvojoj pomoći uzdajući se u tebe da ćeš mi pomoći u nevolji i podržavati me u mojim iskušenjima. Kao zahvalnost obećavam ti da ću posvuda raširiti ovu molitvu. Ponizno te molim da me utješiš u mojim brigama i teškoćama .

Uz veliku radosti koja ti je ispunila srce kad si u svom domu u Betaniji pružila utočište Spasitelju svijeta, molim te zagovaraj i pomoli se za moju obitelj i mene da sačuvamo Boga u svojim srcima i da budemo pošteđeni oskudice, da zavrijedimo dobivanje lijeka protiv siromaštva, a osobito te molim za milost prije svega od one brige koja me trenutno pritišće… ( _tu kažemo nakanu za koju molimo_.)

Molim te, spasiteljice u svojoj nevolji pobijedi teškoće kao što si pobijedila zmaja sve dok ti nije ležao pod nogama. 

Izmoli: Oče naš...

Zdravo Marijo...

Slava Ocu...

I 3x «Sveta Marto moli za nas».

----------


## alkemicar

> i ja sam s vama, ja sam pravoslavne vjeroispovesti ali je Bog jedan za sve nas


Upravo ovako   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

htjedoh reći.. ja sam katoličke vjere, ali mislim isto k'o i ti.. jedan je Bog za sve nas

i iskreno vjerujem i u Sv.Martu, a i u sve Svete da će biti uz nas u ovoj našoj grupnoj molitvi
Baš mi je drago da je otvorena jedna ovakva tema, jer meni je upravo vjera dala snagu za dalje
Onaj na Nebesima sigurno zna zašto su stvari kakve jesu i kad će nam osvijetliti put kojim trebamo ići i pomoći nam u tome

----------


## darcy

Draga Pčelica2009,
Ne znam čime sam to zaslužila, ali ti veliko hvala od srca. Moja prijateljica Marija ide na UZV sljedeći četvrtak, da se vidi je li bebica unutra u vrećici, pa molim te imaj i nju na umu. Bilo bi dobro kad bi ove koje uskoro rade test to najavile, da ih stavimo poimence (pseudonim) u molitvu.   :Kiss:

----------


## iva77

evo drage moje ja sam u postupku idemo po smrzliće u Prag pa se preporućam u vaše molitve a ja sam i dalje s vama u molitvi za vas   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## H2O

Kako je  lijepo kada znaš da ne moliš sam i kada osijetiš  u srcu da još puno njih moli s tobom i za tebe  :Kiss:  cure divne ste.
Ja molim  MOLITVU PRESVETOM SRCU ISUSOVU i tu prikažem svoju dušu,nakane i brige.Spomenem se i svih vas,večeras sam vas spomenula svaku posebno.

iva77   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Prva si se sjetila kako bi pomogla svima-to je rijetko da se netko sjeti.Usput več dvije večeri zaspem prije 22 jer me hvata  :Sick:  i iscrpljena sam poslom,ali večeras ću si naviti alarm.

----------


## darcy

Drage moje,
Sretna 35 je NAŠA PRVA TRUDNICA!!!
 Pčelica2009,
Mislim da ti je najbolje da se ti prvo izlječiš, a onda kad se odmoriš nastavi s nama moliti. Neka ti tvoja trudnoća bude na prvom mjestu, čuvaj se, neće ti nitko zamjeriti. Ozdravi i idemo u nove pobjede.  :Love:   :? 

I, usput, hoće li mi netko objasniti što je mb?

----------


## darcy

Pardon, ovaj s upitnikom je trebal doći iza mb-a.   :Embarassed:

----------


## sretna35

drage moje cure ja sam se svake večeri pripremala i nastojala pridružiti molitvi, međutim, uvijek zaspala

očito je naš dragi s nebesa prepoznao moje iskrene namjere

i dalje ću nastojati biti s vama u 22, ali ne zamjerite ako zaspim, ova količina pospanosti ukazuje na trudnoću

----------


## dani39

> I, usput, hoće li mi netko objasniti što je mb?


Darcy,to ti je oznaka za Maribor.

----------


## pčelica2009

iliti maribor 2010. jer sam poslala papire pa ne znam točno termin-zato upitnik.

----------


## darcy

To sam si i mislila, ali kad sam vidla mb pod upitnikom, pomislih - da nije to neki postupak za koji ja ne znam? (Jer sam ja tek imala 1 AIH), pa ne zamjerite.  :Laughing:  
Sretna 35, samo ti spavaj sa svojom bebom, ti si ionako već blažena (u blaženom stanju). Jako mi je drago zbog tebe i nadam se da će nas biti sve više. 
Uživaj i odmaraj.
P.S. Nemoj uzet previše šampanjca, da beba ne vidi duplu mamu.  :Laughing:

----------


## pčelica2009

Eto vidiš Darcy kako se odgojiteljice nađu.Znala sam da nešto imamo slično.  :Kiss:

----------


## darcy

Ja sam defektologica, ali obje radimo u vrtiću.   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara

i ja se pridružujem molitvi  :Kiss:  iako već molim svaki dan,ali još ću onda posebno u 22 h.  :Love:

----------


## mimi3

cure, jeste primijetile da ko da se povećao broj novih trudnica otkad smo udružile molitvu,ovaj tjedan Andream,maja,sretna 35, demi , ne znam dal sam kog još zaboravila ali rezultat je tu.  :D  :D . a ja vjerujem da će biti iz dana u dan sve više sretnih vijesti.   :Love:

----------


## nina09

> cure, jeste primijetile da ko da se povećao broj novih trudnica otkad smo udružile molitvu,ovaj tjedan Andream,maja,sretna 35, demi , ne znam dal sam kog još zaboravila ali rezultat je tu.  :D  :D . a ja vjerujem da će biti iz dana u dan sve više sretnih vijesti.



točno mi je sad to palo na pamet  :Saint:  
molitva ide dalje,i sve nas je više u njoj.
a bit će i više  :Saint:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## darcy

Baš mi je drago da ste to napisale, jer sam ja znala samo za Sretnu. Hvala vam za poticaj i novu nadu! Čestitam svim trudnicama od srca. Baš me zanima kome bu sljedećem puknul (mislim šampanjac)??? :D

----------


## Tabby

Obično ne mogu biti s vama u 22 h,ali pomolim se čim smognem vremena.
U bilo koje doba dana sam u molitvi s vama   :Love:

----------


## ana39

ja pazim da vam se pridružim svake večeri u 22
tad prekidam sve i povučem se
moram priznati da mi je osjećaj biti 
s vama zajedno u molitvi *fantastičan*...

----------


## pčelica2009

izgleda da imamo još jednu trudnicu-lezanka sa priv.klinika. :D

----------


## kata1

i ja obožavam vrijeme zajdeničke molitve, imam osjećaj da smo sve u jednom zagrljaju :D

----------


## Sonja29

Još jedna cura nam se pridružila u moolitvama ali nema računalo pa se ne može javljati :Smile:

----------


## darcy

Huuuuuuuuuuuuura za novu majčicu   :D  i za novu prijateljicu u molitvi     :Saint:  . Ja mislim da ih je još puno koje nisu registrirane, a koje su nam se pridružile u molitvi (po broju pročitane poruke). Već mi je pomalo postalo smješno, jer čim dođem s posla doma, odmah mislim kad će doći 22, da budem s vama.   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

mene je prošla faza žestokog spavanja i eto me s vama već dvije večeri i nastavljam

 :Kiss:

----------


## nikka

i ja se pridružujem  :Heart:

----------


## BLIZU

jupi  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  neka nam i dalje ove molitve pomazu  :Saint:

----------


## kiara

:D  :D  :D  :D samo tako dalje!!!! da se isprazni lista čekalica i da bude sve puno trudnica na forumu :D  :D  :D  :D   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  
ovo stvarno pomaže  :Kiss:

----------


## katarina

http://www.ver.hr/molitva2.htm





> Napišite nakanu svoje molitve.
> 
> Vaše će molitvene nakane biti proslijeđene na adresu urednika Veritasa - Glasnika sv. Antuna Padovanskoga. 
> 
> Urednik će ih prikupiti i ponijeti sa sobom na grob sv. Antuna u Padovu, gdje će za sve vaše nakane moliti i prikazati sv. misu. 
> 
> Vaša će se molitva pridružiti tisućama drugih vjernika diljem svijeta.


prekrasno...  :Love:  upišite što vam je na srcu, svoju molbu dragom Bogu i sv. Antunu

----------


## alkemicar

predivno katarina, hvala
pretpostavljam da se ne treba potpisivati
molitva će nas naći

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo ja sam već poslala molitvu i potpisala jer nisam znala jel trebam ili ne.
Inače i ja molim s vama ponekad malo uranim kako sam se dizala oko 5 ujutro znam već u 9 zaspati ali sad kad više ne moram na VV mislim da ću pogoditi tajming

----------


## ana39

ja sam poslala molitvu isto...*za sve moje drage nove trudnice, sve nas koje se borimo kao i za one koje više nemaju nade ali da nađu snage i smisla*...
danas je prvi od 13 utoraka svetkovanja Sv. Ante....ukoliko želite možete početi večeras obrativši se dodatno i njemu!!!
Volim Vas!!!

----------


## mia

ja molim svako vece, a od veceras ukljucujem i sve rode u molitvu   :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

i ja sam poslala

----------


## katarina

ja sam poslala potpisano.
 :Saint:  

od danas počinjem moliti molitvu sv.Marti  :Saint:  a u svakoj molitvi uvijek spomenem moje suborke  :Love:

----------


## kiara

i ja sam poslala  :Saint:

----------


## amyx

poslala   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

i još dvije cure trudne.

----------


## mimi3

i ja sam poslala, jer vjerujem da pomaže a imamo i dokaze :D  :D

----------


## darcy

I ja sam, naravno, poslala. Za sve nas.  :Saint:

----------


## petrili

Cure  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

poslali i mi potpisano  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

molitva poslana i to za sve nas na ovome forumu da barem dobijemo jednu bebicu! 
Za nove trudnice  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:  
I još bi nešto htjela podjeliti s vama. Danas sam bila na duhovnim vježbama kod patera Roze Palić iz Iloka. Ovo mi nije bilo prvi puta, ali je današnje iskustvo bilo prekrasno i to dok je molio nada mnom. Neću vas maltretirati sa mojim doživljajem, nego vam želim reći da i takav oblik duhovnosti u ovim našim raznim borbama može pomoći.
Želim vam svima u ovom korizmenom vremenu puno Božjeg blagoslova!

----------


## IRENA456

I ja sam se vratila sa duhovne obnove ali kod veleč.Sudca 
Doživljaji se ne mogu opisati riječima
Pomolila sam se za sve one parove koji žele imat djecu
Rezultati NEČE izostati

----------


## Ordep

i ja se svaki dan molim s vama, i kako molitva odgovara, toliko novih trudnica i ja :D  :D  :D  :D od sreće.
daj Bože svakoj od nas našeg malog  :Saint:   i pomozi nam na tom putu.
Cure moje svaku većer ste mi u mislima  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje evo i ja ču se pridružiti svojim molitvama . Ja svoje molitve upućujem sv, Antunu padovanskom od kada sam poćela sa postupcima  sada već davne 2004 i do dana današnjeg sve svoje molitve za sve što me tišti upućujem njemu . Često se sjetim nekih od vas u svojim miltvama posebno tikice i vali . 
Nema Nedjelje da ne odem na misu i u tičini male kapelice izmolim svoje molitve za sve vas . 
Cure držite se , ja vam šaljem anđele da budu uz vas.   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## dorica

i ja sam poslala  :Love:   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## darcy

Evo mene opet sa dva pitanja:
Je li koja od vas razgovarala o MPO sa vlč. Sudcem? (ako je molim vas napišite mi kako on razmišlja o tome, može na pp ako ne želite ovdje).
A drugo, obzirom da mi kasni M, a testovi su negativni i od danas mi se je javio onaj osjećaj da mi je svega dosta i da mi se ama baš ništa ne da, jel se vi sa kraćim ciklusima sjećate bili to bilo prije M? :?

----------


## modesty4

darcy, ako Bog da u srijedu idem na razgovor kod mojega patera o kojem sam gore govorila. Jedna od glavnih tema našeg razgovora biti će i MPO, ako želiš prenesem ti ono što saznam? 
Samo da napomenem on nije "običan" pater, učenik je patera Ivančića i karizmatik je i smatram da je uistinu pravi za takav razgovor.

----------


## darcy

Da, molim te napiši mi kako ti je bilo i što vam je rekao i želim ti da se tamo osjećaš ugodno i shvaćeno. Budi moj glasnogovornik.  :Love:

----------


## modesty4

Hvala darcy na povjerenju! 
Mislim da nas ima još ovdje koje to zanima osim nas dvije, a svoje iskustvo ću rado podjeliti s vama. Nadam se da to nije protiv nekim pravilima foruma??! :?

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Hvala darcy na povjerenju! 
> Mislim da nas ima još ovdje koje to zanima osim nas dvije, a svoje iskustvo ću rado podjeliti s vama. Nadam se da to nije protiv nekim pravilima foruma??! :?


Nadam se da nije jer i mene zanima sto ce ti reci.

S vama sam kad god mogu, nisam bas svako vece, jaaaako me raduju nove trudnice. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

Poslala i ja svoju molitvu, hvala veeelika za link.  :Kiss:

----------


## ana39

pretpostavljam da zahvaljujući ovoj zajedničkoj molitvi
imam jako puno dobre volje i raspoloženja
trenutno sam u IVF postupku i to mi puno pomaže

trenutno sam u svom jednom filmu Božje volje jer rezultata nema
pored sveg mog truda (medicinsko-alternativnih postupaka i preparata), moje molitve, hodočašća (pješačila sam i do 30 km dnevno), mojih dragih koji za mene mole, zajedničke s MM dugačke zavjetne molitve od godinu dana bez da fali dan, imam čak i posvećeni pijesak iz spilje za koju se vjeruje da je Bl Djevica u njoj dojila Isusa......što je još sve iza mene i mojih 40...
kad se osvrnem unatrag i pročitam sve znakove
(M na svaki Božić, Vel Gospu, sv.Antu, M onog trena kad se susrećem s ljudima s kojima hodočastim, koji za me mole...), *tješi me prihvaćanje kako u mom nemanju rezultata ipak ima Božje nježnosti*...i da je dobar rezultat to prepuštanje Božjoj volji i dobar osjećaj zbog toga...

ne znam jesam li dobro objasnila što osjećam ali baš se dobro osjećam...

imamo se u 22!

puse

----------


## kiara

> Hvala darcy na povjerenju! 
> Mislim da nas ima još ovdje koje to zanima osim nas dvije, a svoje iskustvo ću rado podjeliti s vama. Nadam se da to nije protiv nekim pravilima foruma??! :?


i ja se nadam da nije protiv pravila,jer i mene zanima što će reći  :Love:  

ana39,mislim da je to super dok se tak osjećaš !!! samo pozitivno  :Kiss:

----------


## ana39

draga kiara
tvoja zvijezdica mi maše i
šalje znakove "nemoj odustati"

----------


## kata1

*modesty4* i mene zanima što će ti reći

*ana39* odlično si to objasnila i hvala ti na svemu što si napisala, to su tako duboka i predivna iskustva 
ja  sebi to ovako tumačim: u ovom nam je teže ali sa druge strane doživim više ljubavi i pažnje i poznastva sa predivnim ljudima kao što su i sve drage forumašice tako da nem osjećaj nikakovog gubitka dapče samo radosti

----------


## darcy

Drage cure,
Ostala sam prirodno trudna, dakle čuda se ipak događaju. Nadam se da će T izdržati do kraja, a isto to želim i vama i sad ću s još većim žarom moliti. Molim vas stavite u molitvu i moje prijateljice Mariju i Ivanu.
Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuno vam hvala što molite s nama, jer sam sigurna da mi je zato uspjelo, a sigurna sam da će i vama.  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

darcy :D  :D  :D to su prekrasne vijesti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretnih 9 mjeseci  :Love:

----------


## nina09

darcy,prekrasno :D   :Saint:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Bebel

> Drage cure,
> Ostala sam prirodno trudna


darcy, čestitam od   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## kata1

*darcy*  ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D

----------


## njumi

molim s vama i predajem Mu se   :Heart:

----------


## paola

Čestitam od   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## mami68

*darcy*, to je fantastična vijest ČESTITAM   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :D

----------


## Gabi

*Darcy* PREDIVNO, ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D 
Baš si mi uljepšala dan   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

darcy divno, divno, ženo moja. Bravo  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Čestitam ti od   :Heart:  .
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## petrili

Ajme koje super iznenađenje, ma bravo, čeeeestitaaam :D  :D  :D

----------


## dani39

*darcy* čestitam!!! :D  :D

----------


## mimi3

darcy,čestitam,baš mi je drago  :Love:   :D  :D

----------


## đerekica

Molit ću se za sve vas i ja sad sam u iščekivanju svoje bete još 7 dana...
Ovo je bio moj prvi ICSI i imam dvije bebice koje nadam se duboko rastu u meni i neće me nepustiti nego će me razveseliti velikom betom...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## darcy

Hvala cure na lijepim željama. I vama želim sretnu i zdravu trudnoću. s vama sam i dalje u 22!  :Dancing Fever:   :D

----------


## molu

darcy  :D  :D  :D  čestitam od srca

----------


## kiara

darcy :D  :D  :D iskrene čestitke od srca!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Ja sam ponovno započela sa 30dnevnom obraćanju sv. Josipu (trebala sam prije 19-og, ali mi je život bio u laganom košmaru).
navodi se da u rukopisima sv. Terezije piše: Svaka milost koja se moli od sv. Josipa bit će sigurno dobivena.

----------


## kiara

> draga kiara
> tvoja zvijezdica mi maše i
> šalje znakove "nemoj odustati"


tako i treba  :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------


## ana39

kiara  :Kiss:  
darcy čestitam sve ovdje združene u molitvi
 osjećamo se zaslužne...predivno...  :Laughing:

----------


## ana39

oprosti na krivom skočku :D

----------


## Dadica

*darcy* čestitam od srca  :D 

*modesty* s nestrpljenjem očekujem tvoj post. Jako me to interesira jer mi se sve to zadnje vrijeme dosta mota po glavi, puna sam dvojbi i pitanja a nisam sigurna da li mogu  s kim o tome razgovarati.

----------


## pčelica2009

Darcy-baš sam sretna zbog tebe.Pogotovo što si ti sve ovo započela i sjetila se kako biti bliže Bogu.Eto-ovo ti je nagrada.Ja sam ispunila svoje obećanje da ću se pomoliti specijalno za tebe.I sretna sam :D

----------


## Watson

Darcy,bravo. :D  :D  :D                                                                          Neka je bude takvih vijesti sto vise.

----------


## katarina

darcy  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Saint:  čestitam

----------


## orline

Cestitam, *darcy* :D  :D  :D

----------


## Dodirko

:Saint:

----------


## ana39

ja sam isto dosta gruntala o
tome zašto se crkva toliko protivi potpomognutoj oplodnji...
onda sam skužila da ima žena koje na ETu neće reći "dajte ih ostavite ili dajte im šansu do 5 dana pa zamrznite" kad ih pitaju u slučaju da ih ostane još nakon ETa (to sam susrela)...isto tako mislim da ima i onih nesavjesnih koji nikad ne dođu po svoje smrzliće...mislim da crkva prostestira iz tog razloga i još nekih u koje sad ne ulazim ...

ja nisam dovoljno pametna ni mudra da znam maltretiram li neku svijest (koju ima stanica) time što je svojim pristankom držim u frižideru...isto 
tako ne znam na kojoj  je taj život razini ukoliko on može preživjeti odmrzavanje...zapravo vadim se na svoje neznanje....
...netko je rekao Bog će oprostiti ali Priroda ne, mada nisam sigurno na što se to odnosi, možda na agresivu kojoj je naše zdravlje izloženo...

sigurno sam si umislila ali kad su mi vratili smrzliće imala sam osjećaj da su mi noge hladne ko nikad, onako kao da su premazane mentolom...
ja to sve proživljavam više kao prirodnjak manje kao vjernik jer "je meni 
sve za ljude" i jer je Bog stvorio sve iz nekog razloga (pa i frižider)......

----------


## darci

*darcy* bravo. čestitam ti od   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*darcy & darci prekrasne vijesti  :D  :D  :D primite moje iskrene čestitke od  *

----------


## alkemicar

darcy  :D  čestitam od srca
naša molitva je sve jača čini mi se   :Love:

----------


## Joss

> *darcy & darci prekrasne vijesti  :D  :D  :D primite moje iskrene čestitke od  *


potpisujem

----------


## alkemicar

molite li još uvijek?
Ja se ne sjetim svaki put u 22h, al izmolim čim se sjetim nakon toga

----------


## ana39

moramo moliti dalje
pogotovo sad kad je lista trudnica za ožujak rekordna
 i kad je naša začetnica i osnivačica ostala trudna
i to prirodno...
da ste me vidjele sinoć nakon punkcije u polusvijesti i
užasnim bolovima trznem se oko 22 uzmem molitvenik i
jednim okom čitam jer se drugo oko neda otvoriti....
za sve nas  :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

drage moje, pridružujem vam se!  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

naravno da nastavljamo ima još žena koje bi htjele biti trudnice & mamice

----------


## modesty4

E pa drage moje evo me napokon!!
Darcy i darci   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   urednu i veselu trudnoću objema želim i puuuno Božjeg blagoslova!!!
Ja vam velim da je On s nama i da nas čuje, samo ipak On odredi kada je vrijeme za koga.
Neke od vas možda zanima moj razgovor sa mojim fratrom ( usput ispričavam se za krivu informaciju on je "učenik" fra Zvjezdana Linića   :Embarassed:  ).
Na moje pitanje o MPO utješno mi se nasmijao i rekao da se stav crkve nije ublažio, odnosno da ista ne podržava umjetnu oplodnju zbog silnih manipulacija koje se mogu dogoditi. Tada pod pitanje, a što ako stanice nisu donorske, nego moja jajna stanica i stanica moga muža, opet mi je dao negativan odgovor i razgovor usmjerio na posvojenje. Otvoreno sam mu rekla da o tome još nismo niti pomišljali i da ćemo sve učiniti da dobijemo dijete, naravno pokušati prirodnim putem, ali ako ne ide dala sam mu do znanja da ću sigurno koristiti MPO. Rekao je da me razumije, kao i želju svake majke da osjeti dijete kako raste u njoj i to vam je za sada bilo to. Bit ste shvatile, Crkva je definitivno protiv svake kombinacije što se tiče MPO-a.

----------


## pčelica2009

Crkva je uvijek imala svoje stavove ali mislim da su i ovo Božji putevi i ja svaki neuspjeh doživim kao jednu postaju na svom križnom putu.Svi mi nosimo u životu neki križ a naš je ovaj(mpo)."Čudni su putevi Božji".  :Saint:

----------


## Ordep

s vama se molim stalno  :Love:   i Bog će uslišiti naše molitve

----------


## darcy

Evo me opet, drage moje.
Nažalost ništa neće biti ni od ove moje trudnoće, morat ću i ovog 2. anđela pustiti natrag Bogu. Ali ne tugujte zbog mene. Prvi mi je put bilo jako teško, ali sada nosim u srcu jednu divnu rečenicu koja me nosi i izdiže iznad svega, a koju je rekao jedan svećenik iz franjevačke crkve: "Bog nam nikada neće uskratiti niti jednu radost, osim ako nam ne priprema još veću radost." Ja sam molila Boga da ako mi kani uzeti ovo dijete, neka ga bolje uzme sad nego u visokoj trudnoći. Osim toga, presretna sam da nije vanmaternična, jer bi tada moje začeće (obzirom na dg MM) bilo ravno čudu Gospinog začeća. I drugo, obzirom da sam defektolog, a više od pola spontanih dogodi se zbog kromosomopatija, ona je bolje dočekati živo i zdravo dijete.
Još se uvijek čudim sama sebi kako ovo mirno podnosim (za razliku od 1. put, kad sam mislila da ću planuti na svakog tko mi se obrati), ali vjerojatno je to zato jer sam Mu rekla da neka bude onako kako On misli da je najbolje.
Jedino vas molim da molite i dalje za sve nas i drago mi je da nas moli sve više. Čestitam svim novim trudnicama (nije me bilo ovaj tjedan baš na netu), a sve vi koje čekate, želim vam zdravu trudnoću.  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

*darcy*  :Love:  , za stav   :Heart:  

...nebo strpljive voli...

----------


## Deja2

darcy   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

darcy   :Love:

----------


## ZO

darcy   :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

darcy  :Love:

----------


## kiara

darcy  :Love:  
kako je već rečeno
nebo strpljive voli...  :Love:

----------


## modesty4

darcy moja večerašnja molitva je posebno za tebe!   :Heart:

----------


## nina09

darcy  :Love:

----------


## Biene

Darcy  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

darcy  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

darcy  :Love:

----------


## darcy

Hvala vam cure. Idem pokušati promijeniti avatar, jer vidim da imam blizanku. Valjda ću uspijeti. Ne kužim se baš dobro u to niti kako napišete ono ispod crte (dg).  :Grin:

----------


## sbonetic

darcy  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

darcy super ti je novi avatar. 
 :Sad:   žao mi je zbog svega kaj ti se događa

----------


## Pinky

darcy   :Love:   :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## ana39

darcy strašno mi je žao
neka ti naše zajedničke molitve daju snage za 
dalje i jedan ponovni sretan susret s trudnoćom  :Heart:

----------


## Joss

Daddy, please don't look so sad,
Mama please don't cry~ 
"Cause I am in the arms of Jesus 
and He sings me lullabies." 
Please, try not to question God, 
Don't think he is unkind 
Don't think He sent me to you, 
and then He changed his mind. 
You see, I am a special child, 
and I'm needed up above 
I'm the special gift you gave Him, 
the product of your love. 
I'll always be there with you 
and watch the sky at night, 
Find the brightest star that's gleaming, 
That's my halo's brilliant light. 
You'll see me in the morning frost, 
that mists your window pane. 
That's me in the summer showers, 
I'll be dancing in the rain. 
When you feel a little breeze, 
from a gentle wind that blows 
That's me, I'll be there, 
planting a kiss on your nose. 
When you see a child playing, 
and your heart feels a little tug, 
That's me, I'll be there, 
giving your heart a hug. 
So Daddy, please don't look so sad, 
Mama don't you cry. 
I'm in the arms of Jesus 
and He sings me lullabies. 

Author~Claudette T. Allen 

Darcy....  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:Love:

----------


## dani39

darcy,  :Love:

----------


## ksena28

darcy tek sam sad vidjela   :Love:  

ne dolazim prečesto na ovu temu, jer sam se malo "posvađala" s onim gore... divim se vašoj vjeri i molitvi, ja to nemam u sebi...

----------


## srki

Darcy Zao mi je   :Heart:  
Veceras se i ja cure prikljucujem s vama u molitvu  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> ...nosim u srcu jednu divnu rečenicu koja me nosi i izdiže iznad svega, a koju je rekao jedan svećenik iz franjevačke crkve: "Bog nam nikada neće uskratiti niti jednu radost, osim ako nam ne priprema još veću radost."


*darcy*  :Love:

----------


## darcy

Amyx,
Znam da ti se sviđa moj avatar - pa imamo isti ukus, jel tako?  :Laughing:  

Cure, hvala vam svima na potpori.   :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme Darcy žao mi je, ali s druge strane divno je što imaš toliko pozitive i vjere u sebi da ti se jednostavno mora ostvariti to što želiš  :Heart:  
Pokušat ću tu filozofiju primjeniti na sebi pa da vidimo možda i rezultat bude bolji, nažalost do sad sam s toliko straha ulazila u postupke da nije ni čudno da je ispalo kako je

----------


## emma9999

darcy   :Love:

----------


## paola

darcy,  :Love:

----------


## BLIZU

darcy  :Heart:

----------


## orline

*darcy*  :Love:   :Heart:  
*joss*, natjerala si mi suze na oci, a mislila sam da me je na ovu temu tesko ponovo rasplakati  :Sad:

----------


## ana39

drage moje ja prvi put iščekujem betu a da
nemam pojma koji mi je dc i uopće ne drhtim
pred ishodom...
...već sam u tako dobroj duhovnoj fazi da sam jučer gledajući
zadnjih 15 minuta emisije u kojoj je gostovao
Zvjezdan Linić imala osjećaj da smo telepatski povezani i da govori sve ono što je meni prošlih dana prolazilo kroz glavu..spomenuo je pouku Abrahama i Izaka o potpunom predanju Bogu kad Abraham pristaje žrtvovati svog sina (zašto onda i ja nebi mogla s pouzdanjem prihvatiti
sličan križ) i biti kroz patnju blagoslovljena duhovnom radošću...još je spomenuo sv. Franju i njegovu Pjesmu stvorova koju zadnjih dana čitam najviše u molitveniku, inače mi je sv. Franjo najbliskiji...(a zbog pouzdanja u svoje prirodnjačke talente i moguću pomoć iz prirode umjesto iz MPO). pater Linić je skoro suznim očima završio emisiju a ja sam se skoro raspukla od sreće i naravno rasplakala......
.
...možda mi svi nedovoljno koristimo duhovnost i krivo prilazimo vjeri...ajmo reći da je logično što se crkva protivi mpo...samo na visokom stupnju duhovnog razvoja, ljudi koji žarko žele djecu mogu reći poput Abrahama "Bog je na prvom mjestu, ako on kao stvoritelj ne šalje sina, kćer onda ću s punim pozdanjem u njega to prihvatiti", u malo nižem stupnju duhovnosti to će se nositi poput križa koji također oslobađa i daje duhovne radosti....međutim takav stav možu upravo pomoći da postanemo roditelji ukoliko se tako riješimo straha, blokada i "prevelike želje" za koju mi je neki dan ginekologica rekla da može biti smetnja začeću...pretpostavljam da nas crkva sve skupa s ovim problemom ipak poziva da se više molimo i imamo više povjerenja u Božje planove za nas, da stavimo svoje odluke iza njegovih, a sv.Franjo bi nas vratio prirodi i duhovnosti  koja je tamo neiscrpna......imala sam potrebu malo se raspisati...usput rečeno...jučer sam skapala od gladi časteći sv. Antu, dodatno još i jer mi je mm izgubio zdravstvenu i karticu dopunskog, tko ga ne zna  nemože zamisliti koliko je nemoguća misija da se to nađe i naravno sinoć smo je ipak našli ....puse svima

----------


## andream

*ana39*, lijepo si to napisala... hvala ti   :Love:

----------


## IRENA456

Draga ana39 zahvaljujem ti na ovako predivnom tekstu
I sama sam nakon jedne duhovne obnove počela tako razmišljat i bez problema sam prihvatila činjenicu da više neču postat majka.Kažem više jer imam sina iz prvog braka pa mi je možda puno lakše nego ostalim curama.
Trebalo mi je dugi niz god. da shvatim da je sve to božja volja i sad me sram šta sam bila tako dugo u svađi s NJIM.
Prije sam brojila mj. kad ću na postupak a sad brojim kad ću ponovo na neki seminar jer osječam MIR

----------


## darcy

Hvala vam na vašim mislima. Ja to ipak ne gledam tako (za sada). Mislim da živimo u takvom vremenu da se ne možemo samo tako opustiti. Ja sam, hvala Bogu, u državnoj firmi, pa nikom ništa, ali zato MM radi od jutra do sutra i jako ga puno nema doma i svaki put kad mi naiđu plodni dani, mislim hoće li biti doma ili na putu, a o volji, želji i mogućnostima da uopće ne govorim. A koliko samo ima takvih parova ovdje, pa tko ih pita? Ja mislim da će mi Bog dati da budem majka, možda prirodno, možda uz MPO, možda posvojenog djeteta, ali neću odustati. Jer ja ne mogu shvatiti koji bi bio smisao mog života ako ne budem majka. Na kraju krajeva, Isus je rekao: "Molite i dat će vam se." i još se nikada nije dogodilo da mi nije uslišao želju. Meni On uvijek ispuni želju, i znam da će tako i svima nama, ali onda kad On misli da je najbolji čas.
Nemojte mi cure sad potonuti kad nas već preko 80 moli! Pa to je cijela mala Crkva! Doći ćemo mi na svoje.   :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

Svaka čast darcy,ja već sad polako tonem a nisam još ni krenula.Tek sam dogovorila razgovor na IVF.Svaki put prije me uhvati fjaka.A valjda će proći.Svaki utorak strogo postim pa valjda će i moje vrijeme doći.

----------


## IRENA456

Draga darcy slažem se da smo svi danas u "banani"neko na ovaj neko na onaj način i da je teško ostat hladne glave ali samo sam tila reč da mi je molitva pomogla da to puno lakše podnesem.
Dok sam bila mlađa ni u snu mi nije palo na pamet da ću danas ovako razmišljat i išla sam glavom kroz zid .
Isto tako sve vas podržavam jer nebi ni bila na ovom forumu da nije tako.
Radujem se od srca svakom vašem uspjehu a i tugujem zajedno sa vama   :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Ma ako je uspjela ona Indijka sa 70 godina i onaj neki naš umjetnički bračni par sa 60-70 godina, e pa valjda ćemo onda i mi. Nemojte se ljutiti, ja nastupam naglo i nepromišljeno, ali srčano. Sve ja vas razumijem i podržavam i svakoj želim najbolje. Oprostite ako sam bila bahata.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Razmišljam o ovom što je rekla IRENA45 "Da je možda Božji plan da ne budem majka" i ovoj rečenici od Darcy tj. iz Bibilije "... tražite i bit će vam dano" i ne znam još uvijek se nadam i vjerujem da će nam Bog ostvariti želju, možda ne odmah nego  kad on bude mislio da je to najbolje za nas...

----------


## IRENA456

darcy nisi nista rekla šta bi bilo koga naljutilo i nemoj se s tim opterečivat.
Moj je dida napravija mog oca sa 73g ali mu nije moga pružit ljubav i sve ono šta ide uz to.Hoću reći da nikad nije kasno ali jesmo li mi spremni dat ono šta se od nas očekuje.
Cure ne gubite nadu
 .

----------


## pčelica2009

Ma šta bahata???Tvoje riječi su za svaku pohvalu.  :Kiss:

----------


## H2O

darcy   :Love:  žao mi je što ovaj put nije uspjelo.Vidim vjera te tvoja drži,drago mi je zbog toga,baš ti se divim. Sigurna sam da Bog čeka pravi trenutak.  :Kiss:  

ana39 svidio mi se i rasplakao me tvoj post.Slažem se u sveme što si pisala.To je malo teško,prihvatiti taj svoj križ.Ali trebamo se predati Bogu,moliti se i vjerovati u Njega.Ne mislim da trebamo odustati od postupaka,naprotiv.Kažu-pomozi si sam i Bog će ti pomoći.Naravno da će nam pomoći i uslišiti želju ali on će to učiniti u pravom trenutku.Ja jesam išla na aih ali samo Bog je udahnuo život u moju malenu.Hvala i doktorima i svima ali da se On nije upleo,bi li malena bila sada sa mnom?

Neki dan sam se ispovijedala i pričala sa svećenikom o našoj neplodnosti.O tome kako smo dobili malenu i kako smo opet pokušali sa aih ali ne ide pa idemo na ivf.Pitala sam ga za mišljenje crkve.Rekao je da se crkva u načelu ne slaže s tim,jer se briše sam bračni čin.Ali ,kaže mi on,ako je tvoje srce čisto,ako to zaista želite,idite,idite uz Božiju pomoć.Uz to je rekao da smo se mi oženili iz ljubavi,ljubavi jedno prema drugom,ne samo da imamo djecu.Uživajte jedno u drugom i volite se a brat ili seka će stići,samo vjerujte.TA BOGU JE SVE MOGUĆE.
Ja sam u zadnje vrijeme nekako počela sumnjati u Boga i pitala ga zašto?Ali ove svećenikove riječi su mi dale snagu i puno razmišljam o tome i ovih 6 inseminacija koje su bile bez uspijeha ne gledam kao poraz već kao pokušaj.I pokušat ćemo opet,uz Božju pomoć.

p.s. Svaku veče sam sa vama i molim za sve nas.Ako ne mogu u 22 onda  molim u ponoć .

----------


## uporna

*darcy* draga   :Love:  (razumijem te kad kažeš da je drugi put lakše nego prvi)

----------


## ana39

vidim da sam vas potakla na pisanje
ovdje smo svi hvala Bogu zbog molitve za svoj i tuđi uspjeh
ali i utjehu...ipak različiti smo po mnogo čemu i godinama,
iskustvu pa bi mi bilo žao ako ste me shvatila da tonem...za mene je moja kolegica s posla rekla da sam
"etalon za upornost" nisam od onih koji se lako odustaju....međutim postavila sam si neka pitanja i bolno stekla uvid u mehanizam u koji smo slično zapetljani ....ukoliko bi netko ajmo reći hipotetski prihvatio život bez roditeljstva to bi bio najteži posao na svijetu jer bi morao prihvatiti pretpostavku o sebi da je loša, sebična i gnjusna, nehumana beštija...to naravno ništa nije istina ali mi mislimo da je....vrlo je bolno prepustiti odluke o našem životu čak i Bogu kojeg toliko volimo, ali ne dovoljno...sv. Franjo je govorio kako "ljubav nije ljubljena"...molimo s ljubavlju i predanjem a ne poput studenata (kao što se prije moglo) koji bezbroj puta izlaze na ispit dok profesoru ne dosadi pa mu da 2 da ga više ne gleda...bliži se Uskrs (meni najdraži i draži od Božića) pa vam želim sve blagoslove i darove koje nam donosi...volim vas sve i molim, moli se s nama i moja sestrična iz Zenice

----------


## ana39

ma sve sam vam ovo valjda počela pričati jer sam otkrila tu ravnotežu
u sebi za vrijeme postupka a zahvaljujući "protuteži" jačanja prihvaćanja
neuspjeha jer kad sam u postupku osjećam se grozničavo kao u borbenoj misiji a želim se osjećati dobro, stabilno i sigurno u sebe....

----------


## katarina

meni je inače pater zvjezdan linić pojam svećenika kojem bezgranično vjerujem i kojeg volim svim srcem  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   a jučerašnja emisija je zaista bila predivna.
svima preporučujem odlazak k njemu u tabor  :Love:

----------


## bambus99

i ja cu,i ja cu!!!!!!!!  tek sam sada vidila ovaj post. ja sam baš pocela moliti Sv.Martu... super šta nas je toliko zajedno.odmah ce nam biti laše. juuuuuuuuupppppiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## bambus99

meni je jedan svecenik,domenikanac,reko da Bog da svakome onoliki križ u životu koji može nositi, a da je meni dao ljepi križ jer znam da imam svoja 3 anđela koja me cekaju.I stvarno kad nekad pomislim koliko mi je teško i nekad pomislim jeli Bog baš pravedan,sjetim se tih rječi i sjetim se da stvarno imam 3 svoja anđela  koja nas cuvaju i znam da ce se oni pobrinit da nam pošalju svog brata ili sestricu!   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## pčelica2009

jednog poslijepodneva sjedili smo suprug i ja vani.Počela je padati kiša.Ja sam pomislila u sebi:"Hvala Ti Bože što pada"(posadila sam dan prije vrt pa bi mu dobro došla kap kiše).Moj muž je u isto vrijeme komentirao:"Pa kud baš sada Bože pada kiša"(nije mu odgovaralo zbog pčela).
Od toga dana sam odlučila da ne molim Boga za ništa već da mu zahvalim za svaki novi dan i eventualno samo u teškim vremenima zamolim da mi da snage nositi svoj križ.Ponekad pomislim da je i Njemu preteško svima uslišiti molitve.Možda i gore ima neki red za čekanje...

----------


## pčelica2009

Sretan Vam Uskrs svima  :Saint:

----------


## metkovk@

SRETAN I BLAGOSLOVLJEN USKRS!!!Pridružujem se molitvama u 22,mada vec dugo molim sama ali s vama će mi biti puno draže  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs svima 

Lijepo si to rekla Pčelice možda bi više trebali zahvaljivati na onom što imamo, to često nekako zaboravljamo i uzimamo "zdravo za gotovo" a stalno  molimo za ovo ili ono pa nekako se podsjećamo na sve ono što nam još nedostaje da bi bili  potpuni. Ne kažem da ne treba moliti ali možda bi prvo mogli početi sa zahvalom za ono što nam je Bog već dao u životu

----------


## ana39

drage moje sestre po krvi, znoju i suzama,
evo da i ovdje kažem kako postupak nije uspio
ne moram ni reći kako je M došla za dobro jutro na sam Uskrs...
pisala sam vam već kako moje važne M (ili drugim riječima "ne") dolaze na Božje dane ili situacije koje su povezane s molitvom...moram zaljučiti da je moj neuspjeh povezan s Božjom prisutnošću a ne obratno....kako se to vama čini, je li tako nešto moguće zaključiti....od bure osjećaja ne nazirem onaj mir koji sam imala do nedjelje i molim se da se vrati kako bi mogla poći putem kojim me On vodi...pa kamo me odvede.....sada sam jako uznemirena jer mi je totalna zbrka, imam 100 putokaza pred očima....molim se jednako u zajedničkom terminu...

----------


## darcy

Draga Ana39,
Vidim da ti je tužno i teško. Ako ti se ne da, pauziraj malo s molitvom ili sa stvarima koje su ti sada teške ili ti se čine besmislene. Nadam se da će te proći kroz nekoliko dana ova muka i da ćeš uspjeti vratiti nadu za dalje. Odtuguj svoje, mi ćemo moliti za tebe.   :Taps:  

Jedna je od vas gore napisala da ima 3 anđela. Ja sam tada počela intenzivno razmišljati o svoja 2 i sine mi - pa ja jesam majka, samo mene moje 2 čekaju gore na nebu i kad jednom dođem, sigurno ćemo se naći. Meni bi bilo sada ljepše da su ovdje samnom, ali znam da je njima bolje tamo.
I jedna lijepa misao, jer će se ove gore možda nekome činiti morbidne. Jedna mi je kolegica (žena ima oko 55god.) rekla "Doći će vama vaša beba, samo to još nije ona prava." I tako opet mislim na svoju kolegicu koja je pokušavala 10 godina i isto imala spontane...pa kad se sjetim kakvu prekrasnu djevojčicu ima pomoću MPO, sama je rekla "Zamisli, od svih tih beba baš mi je ona došla." Mala je prekrasna, pametna i jako lijepa. Zato vjerujem da će svakoj od nas doći ona prava beba, koja je baš nas izabrala da joj budemo mama. 
Na kraju, da vam priznam, ja uopće nisam išla za Uskrs u Crkvu, jer se MM nije dalo, pa onda ni meni.  :Embarassed:  Ali valjda će doći i taj dan da opet krenemo zajedno.

----------


## ana39

hvala ti darcy na lijepim riječima
ne nije mi teško moliti sad baš naprotiv
prošla sam davno tu fazu kad sam ovakve situacije doživljavala kao pljuske, sad mi se stvarno čini da me Bog tješi i grli i baš na svoj dan želi da znam da je uz mene bez obzira što mi ne ispunjava želju...malo je čudno, priznam ali to se zove upornost (etalon za upornost)...
....prava ljubav ne traži svoje kako se ono kaže.....
puno pusa i pozdrava svim dragim moliteljicama

----------


## kiara

ana39, mislim da je stvarno dragi Bog uz tebe,jer nije lako biti toliko uporan i hrabar i to sve nositi u srcu i imati toliko snage...to mora biti moć vjere i same molitve da mognemo nositi svatko svoj križ...

i dalje se nalazimo u zajedničkoj molitvi  da nam se ispuni naša najveća želja i zahvalimo Bogu na još jednom predivnom danu...
na hrabrosti...
upornosti...
snagi...
vjeri...
ljubavi...
i svemu ostalom što nam daje...  :Saint:

----------


## alkemicar

I ja sam tu s vama
nema me puno jer je počela sezona, al redovito molim... za sve nas..

jučer mi je bio zadnji utorak moje molitve Svetoj Marti za prvu nakanu
ne stajem na tome

ali stalno molim na večer za sve nas...

----------


## mimi3

katarina, osvrnula sam se na tvoj post. i ja i mm smo imali susret sa fra. Linićem i vjerujem da nam je taj susret i vjera u  Božju moć pomogla da smo danas trudni. na papirić smo morali napisati svoju želju i on bi se pomolio. kad mu je mm rekao što želi on mu je odgovorio: "Bogu ništa lakše". i stvarno je tako .
 zato drage cure molite se za svoju dječicu , tražite utočiste u Njemu i vaš   :Saint:  potražit će utočiste u vama. tako je on nas savjetovao i ohrabrio, dao primjere uspjeha i mi smo postali uspješni. 
 a ovdje nas je puno takvih primjera i zato ću se uvijek moliti za sve vas da ne posustajete i dobijete najvrjedniju nebesku i životnu nagradu...

 :Saint:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## katarina

mimi3  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## darcy

Baš vam hvala cure za sve to što ste napisale o fra Liniću. Kad ste ga tako lijepo opisale, možda i MM i ja jednom uspijemo do njega. Toliko je lakše kad je svećenik razuman, a ne kad te osuđuje. Izgleda da taj fra Linić zbilja razumije koliko nam je teško, koliko patimo. Rekla je meni svekrva da je on na seminaru govorio - ne znate što sve ljudi čine da dođu do djece. Hvala Bogu na njemu da nas podržava. Jel se vi nekako najavite kod njega ili kako se nađete s njim?

----------


## darcy

Draga Katarina, znam da ti je jako teško i da te nikakav savjet vjerojatno neće utješiti, ali budi uporna, a vrijeme će napraviti svoje. Sretno i vidimo se na VV!  :Taps:

----------


## stellita

drage cure...
nadam se da nije neumjesno od mene upasti (s obzirom da sam majke dvije curice i očekujem sada još dva zlata)...I naravno prošli smo s našom djecom puno puno toga (i jako teških stvari). No jednostavno nemaš kada razmišljati negativno jer život te tjera dalje. Suosjećam s vama  i naravno ne mogu reći da baš točno znam kako vam je jer tada bih lagala. Ali zasigurno znam da vam nije lagano. Sva ta iščekivanja i strepnje. Ja sam prije ove trudnoće imala jedan spontani u 7 tj trudnoće . Taman kada sam bila tako sretna što sam ponovno trudna. I prokrvarim oko 23 sata . Ja sama s djecom doma. MM na putu....koma, plač....i stvarno je užasan taj osjećaj bio.
no reći ću samo još ...duša nam daje sigurnost i mir a iz nje raste ta snaga i još veće povjerenje u sebe. Nadam se da će i vama ta snaga omogućiti da ne strahujete i da rastete kroz svoja razmišljanja i djelovanja k sreći i vašoj djeci.
kao što u crkvi sv.Blaža svakog 19-og u mjesecu se moli za nerođenu djecu tako vam i ja upućujem svoje najiskrenije molitve za što skoriji dolazak vaše velike-male ljubavi
 :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala na prekrasnoj podršci i   :Kiss:   tvojim anđelima.

----------


## M&A

_Bilo jednom jedno dijete koje se pripremalo doći na svijet. 
Jednog dana ono upita Boga:
- "Gospodine, rekli su mi da ćeš me sutra poslati na Svijet, ali ja sam tako sitan i nemoćan, kako ću živjeti tamo?"
Bog odgovori:
- "Od svih anđela izabrao sam jednog za tebe. On će te čekati i štititi. Svaki dan će ti pjevati i smiješiti se. Tako ćeš ti osjetiti njegovu ljubav i biti ćeš sretan."
- "Dobro, kako ću ih razumjeti kad mi nešto kažu, kada ne znam njihov jezik?" - zapita dijete.
- "Anđeo će ti govoriti najljepše i najslađe riječi koje ćeš moći čuti na svijetu i pažljivo i sa ljubavlju naučit će te pričati."
- "Čuo sam da na Zemlji ima dosta loših ljudi, tko će me štiti?" - zabrinuto nastavi dijete.
Bog se nasmiješi i kaže:
- "Tvoj će te anđeo uvijek štiti, pa bilo to i po cijenu njegovog vlastitog života."
Dijete pogleda Boga i molećivim glasom kaže:
- "Ali ja sam veoma tužan što Te više neću moći vidjeti."
- "Tvoj će ti anđeo uvijek pričati o meni i naučit će te putevima koji vode do mene."
Tada u raju nastade tišina i glasovi sa Zemlje dopriješe do njega. Dijete shvati da treba ići pa postavi posljednje pitanje:
- "Gospodine, ako sad moram ići, molim Te, reci mi kako se zove moj anđeo"

Bog odgovori s velikim osmjehom:
- "Nije važno kako se zove, ti ćeš ga zvati MAMA!_ 


cure,od srca vam zelim da sto prije postanete neciji andjeo  :Saint:

----------


## katarina

M&A hvala ti na ovom tekstu, iako sam ga davno dobila uvijek ga volim ponovo pročitati  :Love:   :Kiss:  


*darcy* bilo bi mi jako drago  :Love:   kad bi se susrele na Taboru zato i vas ostale moje suborke  :Love:   pozivam ako ikako možete doći *30.05.2009. u 20h na DUHOVSKO BDJENJE*  to je nešto predivno, iskustvo koje želim ponavljati svaku godinu.
misa se odvija vani na otvorenom uz vatru, pjesmu i molitvu, možda vam to sad zvuči malo čudno ali vjerujte mi na riječ to je jedan predivan doživljaj.


http://www.ofm.hr/tabor/dokumenti/bilten_uskrs_2009.pdf

http://www.ofm.hr/tabor/index.php

----------


## stellita

*katarina* jako dobra ideja
 :Saint:

----------


## darcy

Hvala Katarina, neću ništa obećavati, ali nadam se da ćemo se jednom sresti. Hvala ti na obavijesti. Ja sam ti jedna od onih kojima se nikad ne da ići, a onda mi je prekrasno tamo. (nisam još bila na taboru, ali sam bila na Jamesu Manjacklu i to mi je bilo prekrasno). Ukoliko neću mirovati, pokušat ću se dogovoriti sa svojom prijateljicom koja se isto nada bebi, a živi tamo blizu. A tko zna, možda ostanemo T do onda  :Smile:  . Čudesni su putovi Gospodnji!  :Saint:

----------


## stellita

*darcy* kada se najmanje nadaš dođe malo čudo....
ja ti šaljem sve želje za tim najjačem kažu od svih (ako ćemo vjerovati a u nešto valja vjerovati) anđelu Salaphonu..neka prenese tu želju do onoga gore
 :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

Drage moje, htjela sam vam samo reći da je molitva pomogla
Sveta Marta, dragi Bog, Isus, svi Sveti... čuli su moju molitvu

*JA SAM TRUDNA*  :D 

Ovo je već 9 tjedana, al nisam odmah htjela reći jer sam u međuvremenu bila i prokrvarila, a nakon 2 spontana prije, bojala sam se trećeg
Sad sam na Dabrostonima, za sad je sve u redu i molim Boga da na pregledu 30.04. kaže da je beba dobro
 I dalje molim, za sve nas, i za moju mali mrvicu da mi bude snažna do kraja
Ljubim vas i šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Balbina

*alkemičar*, čestitam od srca! Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## maja8

alkemičar tako mi je drago zbog tebe a evo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idući pregled  :Love:

----------


## darcy

*BRAVO* Alkemičar!!! :D  :D  :D 
Sve je jasnije da se naša molitva isplati, jako mi je drago! Svima koji čekaju želim da imaju pravu betu i da sve bude kak spada. Čuvaj se i uživaj u ovom prekrasnom vremenu!  :Kiss:

----------


## IRENA456

drge cure ja bih vas zamolila da večeras u svoje molitve spomenete našu emmu9999 kojoj je to jako potrebno jer sutra vadi po treči put ß
Alkemičar čestitam i ~~~~~~~~za idući pregled

----------


## darcy

Irena 456, hoću, posebno ću moliti za emmu, jer znam kolila je to muka ići svaki 2. dan po betu. To je zbilja da svisneš od napetosti i to baš tad kad treba bit najmirniji. U istoj je situaciji i moja prijateljica Ivana, pa molim vas molite i za nju.   :Saint:

----------


## bambus99

alkemičar, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaako mi je drago sta si trudna. vidiš kako te dotakla Božija ruka!!!!!
        sretno i čuvaj se! i javi nam kako je prošao pregled. bit češ u mojim molitvama!   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## nina09

alkemičar,čestitke :D  :D  :D 
molitva za emmu9999~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i da sutra bude :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bubalu

Eto da se i ja pridružim u molitvi. Nova sam na forumu tako da sam tek sada uočila ovu temu. Darcy ideja je odlična i vjeruj mi ni ja ne odustajem iako sam imala 3 spontana. Pčelica 2009 molitva sv.Ani me se posebno dojmila tako da se njoj svaki dan u 22 sata molim za sve nas. 
*Alkemičar* velike čestitke  :D  :D  :D 
Vidim ja da ćemo uskoro jedno po jedna postati trbušaste

----------


## Bubalu

Molitva za emmu9999 i za Ivanu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bambus99

bubalo,dobro nam došla! nisi jedina koja ovdje koja je imala 3 spontana i ima nas koje te razumiju.  
emma------sretno!!!!

----------


## bambus99

i IVANA sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :D

----------


## Denny

*alkemičar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!  :D 
*emma9999, ivana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cure svima veliki   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

hvala vam puno drage moje   :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

*alkemičar* čestitam!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## katarina

> *alkemičar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!  :D 
> *emma9999, ivana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> cure svima veliki


potpisujem i šaljem puno   :Kiss:

----------


## bambus99

alkemičar  :Heart:

----------


## emma9999

cure moje drga baš ste me   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
hvala vam od   :Heart:  

moja betica je pala, ali idemo dalje... zajedno smo u 22h

 :Kiss:

----------


## stellita

emma držimo fige!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Bubalu

Emma 9999 točno znam kako ti je. Prošla sam to u par navrata, najgore je prvi dan kada vidiš loše rezultate. Vidjeti ćeš sa ovom molitvom slijedeći put biti će sve ok imati ćemo i mi svoje  :Saint:  
Velika pusa i čuvaj mi se  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## darcy

Draga Emma, ne predaj se! Mislim da je biokemijska dobar znak za daljnji vrlo skori uspijeh. Doći će nama naša beta i beba.   :Love:  

Moram vam svima reći da sam skužila da ne samo da mi pomaže molitva, nego kad molim za nekoga drugoga i kad sam zbog nekoga drugoga u neizvjesnosti (pogotovo blisku prijateljicu), očito čovjek lakše zatrudni (1. sam bila ja s biokemijskom, pa moja kolegica s posla koja ide na VV, pa onda opet ja prirodno, pa onda moja druga prijateljica koja isto već pokušava koliko i ja). Nije zarazno, ali očito si čovjek skrene misli na drugoga (ne misli stalno hoće li njemu biti +) i eto, krenulo je. Nisam se bila opustila, ali sam u tim trenucima više mislila na druge. Želim svima nama što više ljetnih trbuščića!   :Kiss:

----------


## mirto2

Evo jednog iskustva moje kume od pre 40tak godina. Naime ona nije imala 6 g dece, a muz joj je specijalizirao ginekologiju, bas sa gorucom zeljom da "vidi gde je problem". Koliko su vise izgarali toliko je bilo manje sansi za bebu. E, sad kad se nesto poslozi... Moj brat, koji je tada bio beba razboleo se i zavrsio u bolnici u Skoplju. Kako moju majku nisu pistali da spava u bolnici, jer su tad mogle samo majke beba do navrsene jedne godine zivota biti u bolnici sa decom, a i ziveli smo u drugom gradu, moja se kuma brinula o bratu, uvece kad joj je muz bio na dezurstvu i ona je bila pored brata i kako ona kaze, zaboravila je na svoju nemogucnost zaceca. I tako ona tog meseca ostala u drugom stanju. Ona sama kaze da je briga o detetu prestro.ila njene misli. Sada moja kuma ima unuku brucosicu od te svoje prve kcerke. A dobila je nakon dve godine i sina. Zelim da se zelje za detetom ostvare svima. Pozdrav iz SK

----------


## mirto2

Evo jednog iskustva moje kume od pre 40tak godina. Naime ona nije imala 6 g dece, a muz joj je specijalizirao ginekologiju, bas sa gorucom zeljom da "vidi gde je problem". Koliko su vise izgarali toliko je bilo manje sansi za bebu. E, sad kad se nesto poslozi... Moj brat, koji je tada bio beba razboleo se i zavrsio u bolnici u Skoplju. Kako moju majku nisu pistali da spava u bolnici, jer su tad mogle samo majke beba do navrsene jedne godine zivota biti u bolnici sa decom, a i ziveli smo u drugom gradu, moja se kuma brinula o bratu, uvece kad joj je muz bio na dezurstvu i ona je bila pored brata i kako ona kaze, zaboravila je na svoju nemogucnost zaceca. I tako ona tog meseca ostala u drugom stanju. Ona sama kaze da je briga o detetu prestro.ila njene misli. Sada moja kuma ima unuku brucosicu od te svoje prve kcerke. A dobila je nakon dve godine i sina. Zelim da se zelje za detetom ostvare svima. Pozdrav iz SK

----------


## Bubalu

Još jednom da kažem da se bolje osječam od kada znam da smo sve zajedno u molitvi. Volim vas sve puno i molim se za sve.   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
*Ema9999* pročitaj svoj pp

----------


## marta26

drago mi je sto niste odustale, bas sam dosla vidjeti kakva je situacija s nasim molitvama, netko je spomenuo oko 80 cura, wow!! to je stvarno puno! moj mobi jos uvijek zvoni u 22 sata, a od srijede ce jos i za suprefact jer ulazim u drugi postupak, pa me spomenite u molitvici  :Grin:   pusa svima

----------


## bambus99

ja sam jučer molitvu Sv.Marte podjelila mojim trima prijama da mole svaki utorak za nas, šta nas je više to smo jače!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## darcy

Curke, hvala svima vama koje ste molile za moju prijateljicu Ivanu. Trudna je i termin joj je 23.12.  :D

----------


## bambus99

super, eto dobiti ce najljepši Božićni poklon koji je mogla poželjeti! :D 
sretno joj od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## Bubalu

Super .Čestitke Ivani. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bambus99

_"PONEKAD SE OSJEĆAM POPUT OLOVČICE U BOŽIJIM RUKAMA. ON JE TAJ KOJI PIŠE,ON JE TAJ KOJI RAZMIŠLJA,ON JE TAJ KOJI ČINI POKRETE,A NA MENI JE SAMO DA BUDEM OLOVKA! "_

----------


## ana39

ukoliko trebate poticaj i podršku u svojoj vjeri da vam javim kako izgleda nastavak moje ljubavi prema sv. Franji
nakon što sam, vezano uz ovu našu problematiku, našla oslonac u duhovnosti, posebno u sv. Anti kojeg mojim da mi pomogne pronaći ovu izgubljenu "stvar" koja se zove ana39 i posebnu sv. Franji  koji je moja duhovna inspiracija i kako "s njim imam dogovor" vezano uz moju neplodnost...neki dan me nazove prijateljica i kaže mi kako je njena kuma odustala od odlaska na seminar u Tabor kod patera Linića i hoću li ja poći s njom (za tjedan dana)...naravno odmah sam povjerovala da to mene moj sv. Franjo zove sebi i da sam na pravom putu do utjehe ...
naravno da se molim za nešto više od utjehe kako za sebe tako i za sve vas, za uspjeh i zdrave bebice u našim obiteljima...

evo drage moje, nikad nemojte sumnjati u Božju ljubav, pa i onda kada vam se učini da ne čuje vaše molitve ili gluh je na vaše želje...

čuda se događaju 
mada čuda nisu uvijek ono što bi mi htjeli
čudo je i ovaj trenutak
čudo je svaki trenutak kada smo svjesni ljepote života 

život je lijep uvijek pa i onda kada nije sve kako bi mi htjeli
život je lijep u prihvaćanju....

puse

----------


## sretna35

čestitam alkemičar  :D  :D  :D 

kada mi je u bolnici bilo najteže onda sam molila s vama u 22  i nakon toga spokojno utonula u san

----------


## alkemicar

hvala vam svima na podršci i čestitkama
nažalost, jučer (10+5 je bila trudnoća) na redovnom pregledu je gin vidio da je bebi prestalo kucati srce i da se nije razvilo od zadnjeg pregleda ni milimetar
Odmah su me ostavili u bolnici da pretragama, drugom mišljenju, ali pomoći nije bilo
Kiretirana sam jučer oko 13h i poštena doma isto popodne
I moj treći anđeo je otišao od mene

----------


## Balbina

*alkemičar* , užasno mi je žao!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bambus99

ajme alkemičar, strasno mi je žao!   :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

joj alkemičar draga moja kako mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Drži se.  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

alkemicar ne mogu vjerovati   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dadica

*alkemičar*  :Crying or Very sad:    jako mi je žao, drži se, ne mogu si ni zamisliti kak ti je

----------


## kik@

*alkemičar-*draga  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je zao
drzi se  :Love:

----------


## IRENA456

Nema riječi kojima bi te mogla utješit ali mogu molit dragog Boga da ti da snage.
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sretna35

alkemičar žao mi je... ali idemo hrabro dalje s molitvama   :Love:

----------


## amyx

*alkemičar*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Taps:

----------


## ivica_k

alkemičar, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Alkemičar, jako mi je žao draga. Drž' mi se hrabro.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

hvala vam svima   :Love:  
skupit ću ja već snage odnekud
još je dug put ispred mene 
samo treba vremena malo

----------


## Bubalu

Alkemičar šta da kažem, jako jako mi je žao. Ne mogu ti opisati moju bol radi tebe, ali nema predaje ide se dalje. jedino bi te savjetovala iz vlastitog iskustva napravi još jednom sve pretrage hormona (meni najvjerojatnije smeta štitnjača i to su tek sada počeli sumnjati u to nakon 5-6 god pokušavanja i tri spontana). Veliki poljubac i hrabro naprijed.  :Taps:

----------


## darcy

Alkemičar, strašno mi je da si opet to prošla. I ja mislim da bi bilo dobro da pitate dr. da li da ti ili TM ponovite pretrage. Meni je dr. A rekao da je moguće da je ili kromosomska greška kod bebice ili loše sjeme MM-a. 
Želim ti od srca urednu T i zdravo dijete.

----------


## alkemicar

Mi smo već radili pretrage.. MM normospermia, meni brisevi, papa, štitnjača, hormoni.. sve uredno  :? 
ali sad je rekao da nam slijedi detaljna obrada pa ću ga na sljedećem pregledu pitati šta točno i kad s tim krećemo. Pretpostavljam da ćemo morati pričekati da mi prođe 1 ili 2 menstrualna ciklusa

ali sad se treba moliti dalje. dug je to i trnovit put i trebat će nam puno snage i vjere za izdržati sve što nas čeka

----------


## sbonetic

alkemičar baš mi je žao!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sonja29

alkemičar žao mi je   :Love:  
bila sam u Međugorju,bosa otišla i vratila se sa Brda Ukazanja i Križevca i molila sam se za sve nas

----------


## ZAUZETA

alkemičar, žao mi je što to ponovo prolazite i ti i obitelj,  molim se za sve nas u potrebama i za tvog anđela  :Saint:

----------


## Pinky

ajme alkemicar, bas mi je zao   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   draga moja budi jaka   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

alkemićar ,strašno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nikka

alkemićar,   :Love:

----------


## katarina

alkemičar draga   :Love:  strašno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  
samo će vrijeme zaliječiti ranu na srcu a Bog će ti dati snagu da kreneš dalje  :Love:

----------


## darcy

Cure, iskušavam trenutno jedan recept za "skrenuti pažnju". Moja prijateljica i ja smo počele s poljoprivredom (sadimo paradajz ...) iako smo u gradu. Čak sam razmišljala i o tome da si kupim psa, da skrenem misli. Ali za sad sam samo u sadnji. Svaki dan gledam koliko je naraslo. Naravno, uz nicanje odmah ide i asocijacija uz začeće, ali vidjet ćemo hoće li me to bar malo odvući od stalnog razmišljanja o T. Javit ću vam ako što uspije do jeseni (T). A kako se vi zabavljate, odnosno kako skrenete svoje misli?

----------


## sretna35

dok mi je bilo potebno skretanje pažnje najviše mi je godio boravak u prirodi i to u netaknutoj prirodi na nepoznatim izletničkim mjestima gdje sam mogla uživati u šetnjama s mužićem

budući nemam grunta zasadila sam obilje cvijeća na balkonu i brinula o njemu

osim toga jedan sam se period uključila i pjevala u crkvenom zboru, upisala psihoterapiju

puo sam pričala o svemu sa ljudima koji su mi bliski i dragi i tako je vrijeme prolazilo

obnovila sam mnoga prijateljstva i počela se više družiti

----------


## alkemicar

ja se isto nalazim u cvijeću na moja 2 balkona
to me skroz imori, jer uvijek ima posla, ali i razveseli kad vidim kako je iz mojih ruku izrasla ta ljepota   :Heart:

----------


## nikka

a ja sam svako malo nešto preuređivala u stanu, mijenjala boje zidova, kupovala svako malo nove zavjese, tepihe, sadila cvijeće...
puno izlazila i družila se sa svojim frendicama,
eto mene je to na neki način ispunjavalo i pomagalo mi da bar na kratko
sve zaboravim.

----------


## pčelica2009

darcy,budi oprezna što se tiče kupovine psa.Ja sam iz istog razloga kupila ženku njemačkog ovčara.Htjela sam da ima štence,međutim već 6.godinu ima problema kao i ja.Vrhunac priče je kad je moj brat rekao:A da je odvedeš kod veterinara da je umjetno oplodi???  :Laughing:   Samo sam mu odgovorila da mi i to još treba.Jedan mpo u kući je dovoljan.Na kraju sam kupila još jednu ženku njemačkog ovčara.Ima jednu godinu i uživam gledajući ih zajedno.Uz to radim svoj posao,još honorarno,sadim vrt,cvijeće i bavim se pčelarstvom.Izađem iz kuće ujutro a uđem navečer(naravno kad je lijepo vrijeme).Vrlo malo vremena mi ostaje za razmišljanje o bilo čemu.Ali boravak u prirodi je nešto najljepše.I još se moram pohvaliti da mi je prijateljica ispunila životnu želju-odvela me na jahanje.Plakala sam od sreće jer osjećaj je neopisiv.Upisala sam se u školu jahanja i sada čekam kada će se formirati skupina.Sada mi je jasno zašto se kaže terapeutsko jahanje.

----------


## bambus99

cure moje, od sutra sam na klomifenima i malo me strah svega. strah me ponovnog razocarenja.......... ali koliko me obuzea strah toliko cvrsto vjerujem da ce nam ovaj put biti dobitni!  
    milim se Sv.Mari da nam ovaj put donese jedu malu Marticu!   :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

krivo sam napisala! MOLIM SE SV. MARTI DA NAM OVAJ PUT POŠALJE MALU MARTICU!  :D

----------


## stellita

*alkemičar* jako mi je žao.....iskreno od srca mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  
ne znam koliko pomaže oakva riječ utjehe ali nadam se da nekaj znači. 
Ja isto gledam svoje pome kako rastu i rikulu i grašak...
( PHD nažalost nećeš dobiti zar ne?)

----------


## alkemicar

piše mi na otpusnom pismu da se 'dobiveni materijal šalje na PHV'
sad ću malo pronjuškati što se na forumu o tome pisalo
hvala ti na linku   :Kiss:

----------


## stellita

no frx....  :Heart:

----------


## ana39

*alkemičar* žao mi je 
želim ti da što prije okreneš na pozitivu...
jučer sam se rasplakala kad je tip u filmu, nakon što mu je stradala cura rekao...Bože ti si stvarao svijet 6 dana, a 7mi dan umjesto što si se odmarao mogao si potrošiti na MILOST...
draga...bez obzira koliko su nam Božje odluke nedokučive, u ovakvim situacijama treba vježbati svoju vjeru, poniznost i prepuštanje Božjim planovima za nas...(naravno sve ostalo preispitati s doktorima) pusa

i ja sam vam naravno prirodnjak, živimo u ZGb ali na rubu šume i u toj šumici raste mali grunt, naša srećica, naše biljčice, cvjetići i voćkice...
nismo domaći na tom rubu od "sela od grada" nego smo ga oformili dok smo još živjeli u "civilizaciji" bježeći od nje...sad smo se preselili na 500 m od grunta...ja sam znala par puta spavati sama u vrtnoj kućici, strah je poslužio kao duhovna vježba a magnetična privlačnost boravka u prirodi je bila jača od straha...kad mi je teško zađem u tu šumu (po danu) i osjećam se kao da sam ušla u crkvu ...nestrpljiva sam oko nicanja biljaka kao što sam nestrpljiva oko vlastitih ciklusa...zavirujem pod grudice zemlje, "da gdje si više"....
...doma imamo jednu ćupavicu macu koju obljevamo viškom ljubavi koju imamo za-nekoga-trećeg-koji-nikako-da-dođe...

----------


## stellita

*ana39* da što prije dođe treća srećica...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

ana39   :Love:

----------


## orline

> piše mi na otpusnom pismu da se 'dobiveni materijal šalje na PHV'


alkemicar, strasno mi je zao, nisam bila neko vrijeme na forumu, i obradujem se i rasplacem u isti mah  :Crying or Very sad:  . Mozda mene jos dodatno pogadja sto sam i ja imala dva spontana i nadam se trecoj sreci. Bice valjda, dace Bog.
A sto se tice citiranog dijela, mislim da se to odnosi na patohistoloski nalaz, da ce poslati na analizu, da vide da li je sa bebicom bilo sve u redu...
Drzi se.....  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> darcy,budi oprezna što se tiče kupovine psa.Ja sam iz istog razloga kupila ženku njemačkog ovčara.Htjela sam da ima štence,međutim već 6.godinu ima problema kao i ja.Vrhunac priče je kad je moj brat rekao:A da je odvedeš kod veterinara da je umjetno oplodi???   Samo sam mu odgovorila da mi i to još treba.Jedan mpo u kući je dovoljan.Na kraju sam kupila još jednu ženku njemačkog ovčara.Ima jednu godinu i uživam gledajući ih zajedno.Uz to radim svoj posao,još honorarno,sadim vrt,cvijeće i bavim se pčelarstvom.Izađem iz kuće ujutro a uđem navečer(naravno kad je lijepo vrijeme).Vrlo malo vremena mi ostaje za razmišljanje o bilo čemu.Ali boravak u prirodi je nešto najljepše.I još se moram pohvaliti da mi je prijateljica ispunila životnu želju-odvela me na jahanje.Plakala sam od sreće jer osjećaj je neopisiv.Upisala sam se u školu jahanja i sada čekam kada će se formirati skupina.Sada mi je jasno zašto se kaže terapeutsko jahanje.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   za ženku njemačkog ovčara i MPO. I nas dvoje imamo jednog prelijepog psa kojem je sada 6 godina i muž ga je nekliko puta vodio na parenje i nikako da upali. Kaže on meni jedan dan haj da ga mi odvedemo kod doktora da mu da klomifen i da mu uradi jednu inseminaciju, kako je počelo kod mene ove ženske samo mogu putem MPO dobiti potomstvo. Ali................ nastavak priče slijedi, jednom u vrijeme parenja u boks uskočio neki avlijaner, obavio posao i ona ostala skotna. Uzalud bili pokušaji da se pari sa istom vrstom, ko zna zna, mani se ti ovih sa pedigreom, sve je to smotano ubij bože.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Još da se ova druga ženskica u kući pokrene, to bi bilo dobro, ali nadamo se, da će i naš dan jedanput doći. Vjerujemo da dragi Bog ima taj trenutak planiran za nas.

----------


## rozalija

Cure sorry ako mom prethodnom postu nije ovdje mjesto, jednostavno mi je pala napamet ta šala sa inseminacijom i našim psom, da uopće nisam promislila da sam na pogrešnoj adresi.Sorry

----------


## pčelica2009

Uopće nisi na krivoj adresi.Sve su to stvari koje nas usrećuju i zabave barem na trenutak.Ponekad mi se čini da uopće nismo kažnjene što ne možemo imati djecu nego smo na neki način "odabrane".Znam par mojih prijateljica koje imaju isti problem i jedna radna kolegica koja je stvarno posebna.Sve volimo prirodu,životinje i imamo ogromnu snagu,volju i vjeru.Čitajući vaše postove,čini mi se da je to karakteristika većine cura sa ovog foruma.  :Love:

----------


## IRENA456

Možda smo stvarno skrenile s teme ali moram i ja dodat da su se moje dvi mace okotile u 2 dana i eno ih sa svojih 9 mačiča zajedno u košari i tu se nezna ko koga sisa .
Kažu mi da nisam normalna i da ih bacim ali ja jednostavno ne mogu jer bi mi srce puklo.
U pravu si pčelice 2009, mi smo odabrane i ja sam ponosna

----------


## Bubalu

Cure moje baš sam se malo i nasmijala, lijepo nas je vidjeti ovako dobro raspoložene. Pčelica2009 malo sam razmišljala o tome kako sve volimo prirodu i životinje. Zbilja imaš pravo sve cure koje poznam da imaju problema kao mi obožavaju šetnje u prirodi, imaju kućnog ljubimca i mislim da smo zaista posebne. Nekako pune razumjevanja i dobrote bar cure koje sam upoznala na KBC-u i ovdje na forumu. Eto upravo sam se pomolila za sve nas. Svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## IRENA456

Drage moje cure koje ste iz Splita i šire okolice
Neznam jeste li upoznate ali fra. Linić održava trodnevni seminar u Trgiru i to u NED.PON i UT od 18-21h u sportskoj dvorani
Ulaz slobodan

----------


## kiara

alkemičar,žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  
ana39  :Love:   :Kiss:  
cure,i dalje smo zajedno u molitvi  :Saint:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bambus99, nadam se da je sve u redu, javi kako napreduje terapija,   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

ja se oduvijek pomolim pred spavanje ali mi je večeras bas potrebna moć molitve jer sam koma  :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

> ja se oduvijek pomolim pred spavanje ali mi je večeras bas potrebna moć molitve jer sam koma


Laky danas sam u mislim s tobom, uputila sam molitvu dragom Bogu, da sve bude ok. Drži se, biće to u redu.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## katarina

cure uputimo Bogu molitvu za laky i njezinu srečicu  :Saint:

----------


## ana39

drage moje, vratila sam se s Tabora kamo vam svima preporučujem da odete, meni je bilo prvi put...imate na internetu raspored seminara, koji ste blizu Samobora možete svratiti i slobodno sudjelovati izvana...prva tri dana seminara misa bude u 18 30 (nedjeljom u 11 30)...a od 20 30 do 22 bude klanjanje (s polaganje ruku) koje je savakako za preporučiti iskustvo....inače popodnevna predavanja počinju od 15 00 a drugog dana seminara su u 14 ispovjedi...
tko može ujutro, može se priključiti izvana već od 9 00 na predavanjima koja se odlična (nedjeljom od 9 30)...
Ovaj seminar je bio na temu *oslobođenja i ozdravljenja* i na istu temu će biti s kolovoza na rujan...kao i krajem rujna u Ciboni...mogu vam točne datume sutra ili odite same na w-stranicu Tabora...

ja sam molila prije Tabora (neznajući da ću uopće tamo otići) za ono što sam tamo dobila...pomolila sam se za sve vas i ostavila papirić s nakanom ispred oltara za koje se tamo i dalje moli za sve nas.....

puse

----------


## ANA100

pozdrav, cure!
vec sam objavila na drugim temama da sam danas potvrdila trudnocu, beta je 1477. htjela sam vam samo reci jedno veliko HVALA jer sam uvjerena da ste velikim dijelom zasluzne za ovaj rezultat. i dalje cu biti sa vama u 22 i nadam se da cete uskoro sve ostvariti svoje snove...  :Kiss:

----------


## stellita

*alkemičar* kako je?
imaš rezultate PHD-a?
 :Kiss:

----------


## alkemicar

*Ana100*, čestitam od   :Heart:   i želim ti školsku trudnoću   :Love:  

*stellita*, upravo sam maloprije zvala i nalaz je gotov. nisu mi na telefon htjeli ništa govoriti pa ću se poslije s posla zaletiti po to. inače, ništa me ne boli, ali još uvijek krvarim iako je 13.dan od kiretaže već

----------


## ana39

draga *ANA100* čestitam!
drago mi je zbog tebe što ti je dragi Bog pružio tako lijep darak!

----------


## stellita

*alkemicar* narano javi kada doznaš...može na pp
 :Kiss:

----------


## darcy

Ana 100,čestitam! Želim ti zdravo i sretno dijete! :D

----------


## zebra26

Ja se također priključujem čestitakama Ani.... Nova sam na forumu i sve vas pozdravljam i priključujem molitvi u 22.

----------


## bublica3

drage moje i ja se pridružujem u 22 sata. Na svoj način ću moliti za sve nas!

----------


## Bubalu

Ana čestitke od srca  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bambus99

drage moje, moja inseminacija je gotova, sada još brojim 9 dana do vađenja bete. molim se dragome Bogu da ovaj nam put SVIMA NAMA bude dobitni. 
dani nekako sporo prolaze, čine mi se sve duži i duži, kao da im nema kraja!
nadam se da ce nam naša zajednička molitva pomoći da izdržim dana koji pred mnom!

----------


## bambus99

ANA ISKRENE ČESTITKE OD SRCA! ZA JEDNU PREDIVNU TRUDNOĆU, DA TI BUDE ŠKOLSKA! PUNO POLJUBACA!    :Love:   :Laughing:   :shock:   :Heart:   :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## stellita

*bambus99* držimo fige!!!
sretno  :Love:

----------


## marinci

bambus99 SRETNO   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

bambus99 SRETNO   :Heart:

----------


## nina09

curke moje ja već na samom kraju sa živcima,još mi preostala dva dana do bete.
Svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam čim prije i lakše prođe uz molitvu do sretnog dana  :Saint:

----------


## bambus99

nina puno ti srece! želim ti jednu veliku ljepu betu!   :Heart:

----------


## ana39

drage moje nisam vam najbolje ispričala svoje dojmove iz Tabora
već samo neke termine u žarkoj želji da doživite što i ja
nemam ni najboljih riječi opisati ovo olakšanje u duši i na srcu (i živcima)...
kao nikad do sad osjetila sam moć molitve, vjere, dobila sam i osjećaj onog žuđenog Božanskog Milosrđa...i blaženog mira...
....sada mi se svaka, pa i ova zajednička nam, situacija u životu čini potpuno jednostavnom i ne preteškom....a ono najvažnije otkrila sam Radost i život s potpunim pozdanjem u Boga .... ponovo sam našla svoju anu39, još bolju...
...svima vam želim da svoje utočište i oslonac za svaku životnu situaciju a pogotovo ovu na putu do bebe, nađete u vjeri i molitvi...puse

----------


## Pinky

blago ti se ana....

 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ana39

draga pinky, nije neizvedivo, ja sam primjer ...a nisam vjeru prakticirala
od malih nogu (što više odrasla sam u mjestu gdje su na ruševinama crkve dečki igrali košarku)....život mi je donio brodolome kojima sam se malo približavala pa malo udajavala od vjerskog života...i eto me sad ko u filmu lik kojeg je more izbacilo  na neki rajski otok...i sad ti reci da nema Boga....

----------


## Bubalu

Ana39 drago mi je za tebe, nadam se da ćemo sve naći smirenje i sreću. Meni ove naše zajedničke molitve puno znače.   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   svima mislim i molim se za sve nas.

----------


## katarina

bambus nemoj biti tužna zbog negativne bete i nama će jednog dana Bog pružiti milost da osjetimo svojeg anđela u buši  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## bambus99

draga karatina, znam i vjerujem da cemo i mi jednom držati naše bebice. ali sada mi je tako teško, imam osjećaj da mi je sada ovaj put nekako najteže. a toliko smo vjerovali da ce biti.....

----------


## alkemicar

nadam se da niste odustale od nade i molitve
svi ćemo mi dočekati svoju sreću jednom
ljubim vas   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

danas sam razmišljala da se mojih 13 utoraka posta bliži kraju ali sam odlučila da ću do kraja života postiti utorke.Nećete vjerovati ali prva injekcija gonala ispadne 13.6.Molim i dalje.Ne baš svaku večer a usput se pomolim da nam Bog prosvijetli pamet i pokaže pravi put u nekim odlukama.Možda me prosvijetlio što se tiče posta.

----------


## darcy

Evo me drage moje, opet sam trudna. Ovaj put je beta uredu, pa se molim da bude i UZV! Ne odustajte. Ja i dalje molim, doduše, ne svaki dan u 22, nego ponekad prije, jer mi se previše spava, ali molim za sve nas i dalje. Držite se i nemojte odustati, stići će vam vaš anđeo!

----------


## katarina

darcy draga, čestitam   :Love:  

želim ti od   :Heart:  da iz ove trudnoće doneseš na svijet malog   :Saint:

----------


## ana39

darcy nisam u toku, to si ostala trudna bez potpomognute?
čestitam svakako i jednako....

cure, kod mene čudima nikad kraja jer sam protekli vikend bila u Međugorju, opet sam upala zadnji čas u moj Aleluja autobus s jednom molitvenom grupom s kojm sam već išla dva puta...post utorkom je bio samo početak mojim neplanskim putevima i druženjima s Bogom...jer sam sv. Antu zamolila da mi pomogne pronaći sebe i moj pravi put ......dobila sam puno milosti i uvida, odgovora (pa čak i objava) na svoja pitanja....pratim vas i podržavam vas i molim se da svaka od vas prvo nađe svoj odnos s Božjom ljubavi prije bilo kojeg drugog odnosa pa tako i odnosa prama roditeljstvu......u toj Ljubavi su svi Odgovori i sva Utjeha....

puno pusa za sve vas
od anći39

----------


## Sonja29

darcy čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## kiara

darcy čestitke od   :Heart:  
 i dalje sam sveku večer s vama u molitvi( možda ne uvijek u isto vriijeme,ali svaku večer dakako)  :Kiss:

----------


## orline

Divno, darcy :D  :D

----------


## ana39

cure moje drage
ponovo čitam neke naše postove i kao da ih prvi put čitam
jer ih drukčije doživljavam...imala bi vam za reći puno divnih
duhovnih otkrića vezano uz vaše muke i dvojbe ali se bojim
da me puno forumašica nebi moglo shvatiti zato ću vam samo reći "da ništa od ovoga ne shvaćate olako, istina je sve ono što ne želite sebi priznati, neka vas tješi da smo sve mi postale roditelji onim dušama koje su zasvjetlucale pa i na trenutak oplodnjom, da te duše trebaju našu daljnju ljubav i molitvu, da ti naši anđeli nama pomažu kao što su meni pomogli da spoznam..."
 :Heart:

----------


## Dadica

> cure moje drage
>  zato ću vam samo reći "da ništa od ovoga ne shvaćate olako, istina je sve ono što ne želite sebi priznati, neka vas tješi da smo sve mi postale roditelji onim dušama koje su zasvjetlucale pa i na trenutak oplodnjom, da te duše trebaju našu daljnju ljubav i molitvu, da ti naši anđeli nama pomažu kao što su meni pomogli da spoznam..."


ovo mogu samo potpisati   :Love:  , meni se puno toga događa u zadnje vrijeme i puno razmišljam o svemu ali mislim da ta iskustva nisu za ovaj forum kako ne bismo nekoga povrijedili   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Ana,na početku sam molila za darcy,jer treba imati veliko srce i dušu da se sjetiš otvoriti ovu temu.Sada kada si ti ovo napisala,prvo sam osjetila bol jer dugo razmišljam o tome i tražim najbezbolnije rješenje i mislim da ću se svaku večer moliti za ovu nakanu.

----------


## darcy

Hvala cure! Sad sam doma stalno, pa cijeli dan molim za vas, a navečer u 22 samo Sv. Martu odnosno sv. Anu.
Da podijelim s vama ovo predivno iskustvo: Jučer sam bila kod dragog dr. Alebića i kad mi je stavio UZ, prvo ništa nisam vidjela, pa sam pomislila - pa nije valjda opet... (jer inače mi se već i trbuh vidi, ali ni to ništa ne mora značiti). A onda je rekao: "Evo, tu je vaš čovjek, velik je 1,6mm, a mi mu već vidimo cirkulaciju!" Oduševio me je svojom fascinacijom sa svojim zanimanjem, iako znate koliko on žena svaki dan vidi, ali se i dalje divi Božjim čudesima.
I tako sam ja vidla kako trepere stanice koje će se formirati u srčeko i smijala sam se tako da se cijeli trbuh tresao od veselja.
Iako mi je u čekaonici bilo da ću pasti u nesvjest, a doma sam imala odurnu mučninu, iz njegove sam sobe izašla kao iz raja.
Želim vam svima da doživite taj osjećaj i stalno molim za sve vas.
I da, beba je nastala u kućnoj radinosti, tempiranim odnosima, jer mi je tako dr. savjetovao jer sam prije par godina imala trovanje jetre. A da vas podsjetim svojih dg:
Ja. 30 god., samnom sve ok (nakon užasno bolnog propuhivanja - HSG-a, bez kojeg ne vjerujem da bi bilo ičega);
MM - astenoteratozoospermia - od 1. dana mog ciklusa natjeran da pije Ensure.
Želim vam svima da mi se pridružite i i dalje molim za sve nas. Na popisu vas imam točno 100!  :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kjara

darcy  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školski nastavak trudnoće  :Love:

----------


## Ameli

darcy čestutke na tvom malom čovjeku, od   :Heart:  ti želim bezbrižnu trudnoću i čaroban susret sa tvojim   :Saint:

----------


## maja8

darcy čestike od srca na malom   :Saint:  

i ja sam svama u molitvi   :Love:

----------


## bambus99

dracy  :D   :Heart:   cestitke od srca

----------


## Bebel

*darcy*, čestitam.
U subotu je sv. Antun pa ću misliti na vas i zapaliti svjeću za sve vaše molitve.
 :Love:

----------


## bambus99

joj da u subotu je sv.Ante, mm kaže da mu je ona najbolji prijatelj!   :Laughing:

----------


## pčelica2009

Danas želim da vam Sv.Ante usliša sve molitve.Inače je to moj najdraži svetac i moj (sa pravom mogu reći) zaštitnik.I evo nešto iz Mudrih izreka:"neka se čovjeku učine čisti svi njegovi putovi,ipak je Gospodin onaj koji ispituje duhove.Predaj Gospodinu svoja djela i tvoji naumi će uspjeti...."upravo kad sam završila ovaj citat nakon kiše je granulo sunce.I nama će....  :Saint:

----------


## pčelica2009

....kad Gospodinu predamo svoje brige...

----------


## marti_sk

*darcy* Cestitam  :D  predivna vjest  :D  :D  :D

----------


## modesty4

darcy od srca čestitam!!
Od početka kada si otvorila ovu temu molim za sve nas. 
Pčelice hvala ti što si podsjetila na utorke i post. I ja sam postila, a danas kada sam bila kod svetoga Ante na misi i prije nego je počela grlo mi se stisnulo i počela sam plakati. Ne mogu vam reći zašto,ali ja sam se osjećala odlično. Neka nas sve Bog blagoslovi u našem traženju i kada je najteže sjetite se da On nikada ne napušta one kojima najviše treba!

----------


## darcy

Ja sam i dalje s vama u molitvi, samo mi je cijele dane mučnina, pa se baš ne bavim puno kompjuterom, ali stalno molim za sve vas. Pročitala sam u jednoj knjizi da je dokazano da molitva usporava ritam disanja, a učinak se se povećava kad se molitva izgovara na glas. Kad pjevate, usklađujete svoj ritam disanja sa srčano-žilnim ritmom, što umiruje središnji živčani sustav i potiče osjećaj spokoja. Znam da mnogima još nije do pjevanja, ali bar da znate da kad izgovarate ili molite u sebi ove molitve koje su iste (Zdravo Marijo npr.) da si i fizički pomažete da dođete u opušteno stanje - to je valjda ono famozno stanje "Opusti se". Ako ništa drugo, kad se riječi izgovaraju napamet, bar si skrenete misli.
Hvala vam na svoj podršci i molitvama, a ja sam i dalje uz vas.  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

darcy   :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Darcy  :Heart:

----------


## Strike

*Darcy*  :Smile:

----------


## ana39

draga darcy
jako mi je drago da tako pjevaš svojoj bebici
ona je sigurno presretna zbog duhovnih vibracija koje dopiru do nje...
negdje sam i ja pročitala da su duše "spuštanjem na zemlju" jako rastužene zbog odvajanja od Božje blizine i duhovnog okruženja odkuda dolaze i jako ih tješi upravo naglas čitanje svetih textova i pjevanje pobožnih pjesmica, dakle molitva, svako prisjećanje na svoje pravo porijeklo i sve ovo o čemu ti pišeš....pusa i čuvaj se  :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

darcy odmaraj i čuvaj se!   :Love:

----------


## ana39

cure, večeras se kreće na hodočašće u Mariju Bistricu (od Katedrale u 21)
jer je sutra u 9 misa za *spas nerođene djece i blagoslov njihovih obitelji*
u 11 klanjanje....u 7 organiz. prijevoz s Glavn kolodvora....
 :Saint:

----------


## vinalina

Bok cure. Ja preporučujem molitvu krunicu Božanskom milosrđu. Uvjerila sam se u snagu te molitve, a jednostavna je. MOli se 9 dana u 3 pm, na krunicu majke božje. Ako koga zanima, ukucajte si ju u google i ima tam nacrtana i slika kako moliti. Uspješna je i učinkovita. Molim za sve žene na svijetu koje imaju problema sa plodnošću i trudnoćama, pa tako i za vas. 

Pozdrav  :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala Vinalina.Ana,nadam se da si me se sjetila-kasno sam pročitala tvoj post.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## katarina

molim vas cure da se molite da mi se dupla beta  :Love:  
volim vas  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## ana39

Slažem se za molitvu Božanskom Milosrđu kao i Predragocjenoj Krvi Isusovoj, vrlo su moćne!!! Litanije ili Krunice...
Bila sam u Mariji Bistrici, nisam pješačila, sram me bilo, ali je do mene na misi sjela jedna žena što je pješačila (s još 10tak) pa sam poželjela da se plodovi njene pokore preliju preko svih nas i naših anđela na Nebu...  
Iduće godine u isto vrijeme 25.6. isto hodočašće, ja ću moguće ići biciklom...ako ne prije ......

----------


## pčelica2009

Kako ja u životu stalno nalazim neke povezanosti i mislim da se ništa ne događa slučajno,otišla sam do kalendara i pogledala datum vađenjaß-Gospa Karmelska.Odem na internet i sjetim se čitajući da je moja baka cijeli život nosila škapular.Eto,možda ima nešto u tome.Inače rodila je u Dalmaciji 4 djece,a dvoje u Slavoniji jer su bježali od rata.Sva djeca su je obožavala.Barem da me se baka sjeti i da mi pomogne njezin škapular.  :Saint:

----------


## ana39

draga pčelica
neka ti baka pomogne do 16.7., sve naše molitve i svi sveti s kalendara!!!!!!neka ti trud bude blagoslovljen kao i svima ovdje...  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala Ana,kako Bog da,ja se uvijek na kraju mirim sa voljom Njegovom.  :Kiss:

----------


## Dadica

> Slažem se za molitvu Božanskom Milosrđu kao i Predragocjenoj Krvi Isusovoj, vrlo su moćne!!! Litanije ili Krunice...
>  ......


xxxxxx
molim ju svako večer i nezamislivo mi je zaspati bez te molitve

----------


## ana39

srpanj je mjesec Predragocjene Krvi Isusove, posebno je časte i obilježavaju Misionari koji imaju kuću u Mlinovima,
četvrtkom je misa u 17 30, nakon toga klanjanje i osobni blagoslov uz
Presvetu hostiju s polaganjem ruku, vrlo moćan osjećaj, za preporučiti...ta kuća Misionara ima na internetu, adresa pa i slika, malo se teže dođe od okretišta na Mihaljevcu...
draga *dadica* i moje zaspivanje je preslatko uz istu molitvu....nekad čak dok ništa posebno ne razmišljam, nekud se vozim i slično, čisto ponavljam u sebi dijelove koji su mi najdraži iz Zlatne krunice ili ovih...

----------


## pčelica2009

danas sam je skinula sa interneta.Počinjem moliti danas.

----------


## pčelica2009

ANA 39-1.program-Među nama

----------


## ana39

kad? sad?
bit ću doma tek za 30tak min

----------


## pčelica2009

da,upravo sada.

----------


## ana39

prepričašmi...

----------


## pčelica2009

ana imaš pp

----------


## bambus99

drage moje, i ja se svaki dan pomolim i sitim se svih vas. ma tek sam neki dan saznala ( moram priznat da me je malo sram) kako molim Sv.Martu, nesto sam slučajno pogledala na kalendar. ja i mm smo se vjenčali na Sv.Martu eto sada za 20 dana nam godišnjica braka. i uvjerena sam sada još više da će nam ona a i svi naši sveti pomoći u našoj borbi.
pusa velika svima  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

našoj ani 39 SRETAN IMENDAN.Danas slavimo našu zaštitnicu.Večeras ću odvojiti vrijeme i pomoliti se za sve nas koje dijelimo njezinu sudbinu.  :Saint:

----------


## sretna35

svima Anama sretan imendan

kako si nam darcy, ne javljaš se?

----------


## darcy

Tu sam, tu sam! Čitam vas tu i tamo jer još uvijek nisam fit i još sam uvijek uglavnom u krevetu, uz povraćanje, ali ide na bolje, hvala. Ma sve ću ja to izdržati, samo da se beba rodi živa i zdrava. Danas sam navršila 14. tjedan i hvala Bogu, dobila sam 40 dkg nakon izgubljenih 7 kg, pa sam sada jako sretna. I dalje molim za sve nas, ali ne u 22 (još uvijek se osjećam kao da imam morsku bolest). Silno svima želim da dođu do svoje srećice.
Sretna 35, jesi li ti možda crvenokosa sa kosom do ispod ramena? Imam neki osjećaj da sam te vidjela na VV onaj dan kad si išla po bebicu.
Cure odmorite se, molim i dalje za vas i znam da ćete uspijeti.  :Saint:

----------


## dorica

*darcy*  :Love:  
još malo pa će ti mučnine prestati...
ja sam isto već pomislila da nikad neće stati ali eto prestalo je   :Love:  
još uvijek se pomolim za svoju bebicu i za sve bebice da se rode žive i zdrave isto ne baš u 22ali prije spavanja obavezno
a sretna35 je bila crvenokosa a sad smeđa...  :Smile:  ....ma javit će se ona tebi ali mislim da je sad na moru

----------


## sretna35

Sretna 35, jesi li ti možda crvenokosa sa kosom do ispod ramena? Imam neki osjećaj da sam te vidjela na VV onaj dan kad si išla po bebicu.

u vrijeme kad sam išla po bebicu bila sam crvenokosa s ispeglanom kosom do ispod ramena ( mislim da sam taj dan bila u zelenom: zelena samt suknja i košulja s velikim pocinčanim medaljonom ispod vrata) i da ja sam prava bucka to je moj zaštitini znak

sada sam smeđa, a kosa mi je do ispod uha (farbam se i sada jer sam 60% sijeda, ali sam se prebacila na svoju prirodnu smeđu boju jer tako lakše pazim na izrast

----------


## rozalija

Cure u petak navečer idem pješaka iz Mostara u Međugorje i sva vaša imena bit će zapisana na papiru i ostavljena na brdu ukazanja da Gospa ispuni vaše želje. Bićete u mojim molitvama i zavjetu.

----------


## pčelica2009

rozalija-iskreno se preporučam za tvoje molitve.Jedne godine prije braka,bila sam u Međugorju i zanimljivo sa kakvom sam se lakoćom popela na oba brda bez obzira na putovanje u busu cijelu noć.Totalni unutarnji mir na brdu ukazanja-to je moje iskustvo.

----------


## mare41

I ja se rado uključujem u večernje molitve, već sad se osjećam mirnije  :Smile:  , nedjeljna propovijed je baš bila nastavak mojih razmišljanja-šta napraviti kad osjećaš da više ne možeš, da ti je svega dosta? Obrati se Isusu i snaga se sama pojavi.

----------


## darcy

Dobrodošla Mare! Dorica, ja se isto molim za sve naše bebice, a pogotovo za ove sve koje su još u fazi da ičekuju svog anđela. Prestala sam povraćati, čak sam se i okupala na jezeru, polako, ali sa zadovoljstvom. Sada mi je stvarno lijepo - tu i tamo mi je mučnina i nesvjestica, ali sve mi je to jako drago, jer me to samo sjeća da je beba tu. Želim vam to svima i svakodnevno molim za sve vas. Ima li još koja od vas tu da je u međuvremenu usjpelo? Nešto sam vidjela za Stelitu, ali nisam otvarala onu adresu - još jedna predivna priča s IVF-a (nadam se da joj je uspjelo).  :Kiss:

----------


## dorica

*darcy*  :Love:   :Kiss:  
stelita je rodila dva dečka a ona prića govori o Leonardi Boban

----------


## darcy

To je prekrasna vijest! Huuuuuuuuuuura za Stellitu i njena 3 MUšKARCA!!! :D 
Za Leonardu sam čula iz novina, a prije toga sam ju vidjela u klinici - lijepa kao i uvijek. I za nju molim svaki dan. To se zove upornost! Svaka čast! Nikad ne treba odustati!  :Saint:

----------


## ana39

drage moje, hvala na imendanskim čestitkama, sv.Ana je stalno uz nas, zaštitnica trudnica, netrudnica, roditelja....

nisam se javljala ali kako sam i obećala i kako se osjećam, svaki dan se molim za sve nas, specijalno za naše trudnice, one koje sam ovdje upoznala ...i ja sam bila u Međugorju opet  i opet idem...prepuna sam osjećaja koji me drže u posebnom stanju koje sam vam već priopćila....

(ps. ukoliko netko želi s mojim Aleluja busom na hodočašće 2.10. u Međugorje neka mi se javi...)
puse  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## darcy

Bok cure! Htjela bi svim trudnicama preporučiti knjigu Duhovni pristup rađanju. IZdavač je Kršćanska sadašnjost. Pisala ju je jedna duela (nešto kao primalja ali uz još dodatne edukacije), pa osim vjerske podrške sadrži i savjete kako da prolazite kroz koje porođajno doba.

Za one koje još čekaju svoju betu - nadam se da nećete zamjeriti što sam ovo napisala na ovaj forum. Mo  :Heart:   :Love:  lim i dalje za vas sve. Budite mi strpljive i hrabro krenite u nove pobjede! Nek vas Bog sve blagoslovi da osjetite blaženstvo mačinstva!  :Saint:

----------


## darcy

Jel tko zna da li je Sretna rodila? Malo sam u zaostatku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sretna35

> Jel tko zna da li je Sretna rodila? Malo sam u zaostatku


nisam draga, do termina imam još 17-18 dana, a izgleda je mom Vedranu jako lijepo od mamice iznutra još sam skroz zatvorena

inače up to date novoosti možeš pratiti na mom topicu Šampanjac je puknul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## modesty4

Cure svima   :Love:  ! Želim vas samo sve pozdraviti!
Darcy kakva je situacija kod tebe? Malo sam bila izvan igre pa nastojim hvatati konce.
Svako veče se molim za sve nas i malo prodiskutiram s Njim dnevnu situaciju i tražim naše   :Saint:  .

----------


## H2O

Cure   :Kiss:   svaka čast na hrabrosti i vjeri.Ja svoju vjeru sam počela da gubim,ne želim to,ali mislim da je gubim.

----------


## darcy

Modesty, draga, evo baš sam dobro. Malo mi je mučno od ove južine, ali taj osjećaj kad se beba miče u tebi, to je nešto neopisivo. Sad sam u 29. tjednu i molim s vama u 22, osim kad mi je zlo pa odem jesti ili ranije spavati. Jesu li vam poremetili raspored, mislim, da li sad imate puno manje prilika ići na MPO ili se može jednakom učestalošću kao i prije? Čitala sam u novinama kako stižu razglednice iz Slovenije našem ministru... i rasplakala se nad svim tim ljudima. Kud sad i recesija, pa još moraš i po bebu u Sloveniju (tko može). Ja ću i dalje moliti za sve vas, jer iako mi je uspjelo s tempiranim odnosima, meni je ipak moja beba Božje čudo. 
H20, nemoj gubiti nadu, već imaš jednog anđela, pa će vjerojatno i drugi doći. Možda te pošalju na IVF konačno nakon tolikih AIH. 
Ne znam ako pratite, Sretna bi trebala svaki dan odnosno svaki čas roditi, pa molite i za njen porod. Neka joj je sa srećom, a i svima vama.   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

*darcy* hvala na lijepim željama, sada je i u mojim molitvama samo jedna želja da porod prođe OK i da moj Vedran živ, zdrav i sretan ugleda svijetlo dana

----------


## modesty4

Darcy   :Heart:  
Ja sam ti jučer odradila prve konzultacije na SD i nakon što napravim briseve dr kaže da odmah idemo na inseminaciju. Napokon se nešto kod mene kreće, tj. barem sam počela. Nemam ti ja ni malo godina (33   :Embarassed:  ) tako da je rekla ako ne uspijemo od 2 puta idemo dalje na "žešće" metode. Ali ja ti se ne predajem, molim svaku večer, jer mislim i da kod potpomognute mora biti i onaj božji blagoslov da bi uspjelo!
Sretna od večeras si i ti posebo u mojim molitvama!

----------


## modesty4

posebo= posebno

----------


## darcy

Modesty, onda ti držim fige, neka bude plusić, velik ko kuća!  :Kiss:  Vidim iz nekih drugih podforuma da su neke sad skoro rodile koje su ovdje molile s nama, pa im čestitam, a vama neka nada bude još jača.  :Saint:

----------


## darcy

Drage moje cure, vidim da vas jako puno ide u Sloveniju i želim vam od srca da vam uspije. Malo sam gledala ovo dolje ( ne znam kak se zove niti gdje se upiše ovo ispod crte - br. pokušaja itd.), pa sam od ovih koje su napisale našla da su rodile, odnosno da su trudne Stelita (rodila), Andream, Sretna (toga princa nikako dočekati), Marinci, Srki, Kiara?. Ordep, Nina Z, Maja 8, Andrejaaa. Od srca im čestitam, a i onima koje nisu napisale. Vidite da ima nade, neka vas čuva dragi Bog i stavi vam na krilo vašeg anđela. Držite se i ne odustajte!  :Love:

----------


## darcy

Drage moje,
Želim vam svima sretan Božić i Novu godinu i zahvaliti vam se na našim molitvama. Hvala i svima onima koje su molile i za moju prijateljicu Ivanu, rodila je 27.12. prekrasnog sina, 4,200kg, potpuno prirodno, u vodi. Moje zlato dolazi 9.2., a za vaše molim svaki dan i drago mi je da se popis smanjuje!  :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## stellita

*darcy* dušo drži nam se i izdrži do tog mjeseca ljubavi (Valentinovo i sve to)...mislimo na tebe i jedva čekam da poljubiš svoje zlato
 :D 
*dorica* velika vam pusa, i tebi i Nikoli!
[b]sretna35* uživate li draga?*

----------


## Tibi

drage cure tek sad vidim ovaj pdf. Svakako se želim uključiti u večernje molitve za sve nas   :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Stelitta, hvala od srca! Tibi, dobro nam došla! Ovaj popis se polako prazni, ali sve mi koje smo trudne ili koje su rodile pri svakoj pomisli na svoju bebu ili pogledu na nju mislimo i molimo za sve vas, jer bez vas naših anđela ne bi bilo! Svaki put kad osjetim svoju bebu i gledam je kako se premješta i giba onda vam još više svima želim da to i vi osjetite, taj prekrasan blagoslov! Stavljam te od danas na popis!  :Saint:

----------


## stellita

*tibi* bez obzira kaj nisi na pdf Blizanci više mi mislimo na tebe...i ja ti od sveg srca želim da nam se što prije vratiš tamo.....

----------


## Tibi

draga *darcy* hvala na dobrodošlici i želim ti najljepši susret sa tvojim zlatom u veljači   :Heart:  
draga *stellita* hvala ti puno... baš si me dirnula... I ja bih se tamo jako rado vratila   :Kiss:  
... ja sam vam mjesec dana od gubitka bebica stalno plakala, a onda se dogodio neki klik u glavi i shvatila sam koliko sam bila sretna i blagoslovljena što sam mojim curama mogla biti mama barem tih 4 i pol mjeseca. A u tome su mi puno pomogle prekrasne cure sa pdf-a Roditelji anđela.  I dalje ponekad plačem, ali onda krenem tjerati ružne misli i razmišljam o svemu lijepom što smo proživjele - kako su bile prekrasne na uzv-u, kako su dudale prstiće, kako je njihov tata svaki dan nježno ljubio trbuh... Lijepe moje anđelice   :Heart:  
inače ja se skoro svaku večer molim Sv. Anti, tako sam učinila i sinoć u 22h kako je ovdje rečeno i sve ste mi bile u mislima i srcu   :Love:

----------


## darcy

Tibi, strašno mi je žao zbog toga što si prošla, grozno je to, ne mogu ni zamisliti, jer sam ja svoje bebe izgubila odmah nakon očekivane M, a ovo je zbilja grozno. Drago mi je da si ipak uspjela smoći snage za dalje. Ja sam s ovom bebom non-stop povraćala i dr. mi je rekao da mi je to zato što stalno strahujem hoće li se održati, ali evo, čudo se je ipak održalo. Neka te drži misao da si ipak u stanju zatrudniti, mislim da je to dobar znak po onome što sam čitala na forumu. Želim ti puno snage za dalje i ostvarenje tvojih želja.

----------


## ana39

drage cure, draga darcy, pratimo te molitvom za što uspješniju završnjicu trudnoće i sretan porod!!!!

šteta što se ova tema stanjuje u odnosu na početak
osjećam potrebu da nekako pomognemo molitvom svim curama koje još pate i strahuju zbog neplodnosti
nekako da ne potrate život na negativne osjećaje koji još više otežavaju činjenicu neplodnosti,
da nađu snagu i utjehu u životu koji imaju, djeci koju već imaju, tuđoj djeci koja ih okružuj....
da prihvate svoj život onakav kakav trenutno imaju,
da od svojih i tuđih želja ne stvaraju svakodnevnu priliku za razočaranje i bol...

molitva je energija koja sama sebe stvara i tko želi nešto stvoriti i poroditi može to biti i - sretniji život ...

voli vas anći

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Ana39 kiss i hug (da ne trazim sad smajlice )*

----------


## pčelica2009

i od mene-baš sam se pitala gdje si

----------


## ana39

pčelice, tu sam, tu sam...nisam daleko...
na tebe ruška pomislim svaki put kad prođem pored ulice tvoje tete i kad ćeš mi se javiti da si u zgb....puse
kako ste mi cure???

----------


## pčelica2009

:Heart: jednom ćemo na kavu-javim ti ranije.Sada sam se prebacila na Sloveniju a to mi je u svakom pogledu(bilo uspješno ili neuspješno) blizu mom konačnom cilju.Nadam se da ću tada skupiti snagu,mudrost i bistrinu viđenja kao ti. :Heart:

----------


## ana39

draga pčelice, mrzim biti pametna, ali kako da vam dukčije prenesem svoje osjećaje
i najbolje želje....

----------


## malena2

cure moze savjet koji molitvenik koristit,kuci nemam nijednoga a tako bi ga zelila imat.inace svaku vecer prije spavanja pomolim se za sve nas....

----------


## pčelica2009

ja bi ti željela pokloniti jedan-jedino ako želiš možeš mi dati svoju  adresu na pp

----------


## darcy

Rodila sam 12.02. svoju Vitu. Jučer sam bila s njom 1. put u crkvi i samo su mi navirale suze od sreće. Stalno, kad god ju gledam, molim da i vi doživite tu radost!

----------


## špelkica

Ma predivno :Klap:  !!! Čitala sam od početka do kraja. Čestitam !!!!
Mogli bi podići malo ovu temu. Jel netko moli u 22? Hoćemo ponovo? :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Molim te Boze..molim te podari mi najvecu radost da ostanem trudna...da budem mama...molim te pomogni svim parovima koje zele dobiti svoje najvece blago  :Heart: 

darcy  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## angel 1

[QUOTE=marti_sk;1619206]Molim te Boze..molim te podari mi najvecu radost da ostanem trudna...da budem mama...molim te pomogni svim parovima koje zele dobiti svoje najvece blago :hea



Pozdrav svima...
ja sam relativno nova na forumu i rado se pridružujem ovim večernjim molitvama....
Iako moram priznati da je ponekad jaako teško imati vjere i ne gubiti nadu..

----------


## Jim

Curke, sjetite me se u svojim molitvama, 14.5. idem na punkciju. Hvala Vam unaprijed !!!

----------


## darcy

Ja molim prilikom šetnje i kod dojenja, ali ću nastojati i u 22! 
Jim, sretno na punkciji!

----------


## dorica

> Rodila sam 12.02. svoju Vitu. Jučer sam bila s njom 1. put u crkvi i samo su mi navirale suze od sreće. Stalno, kad god ju gledam, molim da i vi doživite tu radost!


i meni su suze krenule 
ja i Nikola smo bili na koncertu u crkvi mojih zboraša povodom majčinog dana i gutala sam suze .... što sam napokon postala mama .... pridružujem se molitvi u 22 za sve buduće mame i malene mrvice koje čekaju svoje prve zagrljaje

----------


## BOZZ

jim pokušaj moliti svaki dan krunicu,ovo je mjesec naše Majčice.I iskreno ju zamoli da se zagovori kod Isusa za tebe.Ja se molim svaki dan za sve vas .

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage cure, nema ništa ljepše nego pročitati kako se jedna po jedna zahvaljuju na svojim bebama! A i ta solidarnost i molitva jedna za drugu je nešto najljepše što sam ikad čula.
Ja sam se ostavila crkve, ali vjere nikada. Molim na svoj način, znam da me čuje i da će mi ispuniti molitve. Također znam da me sada uči važnoj lekciji, koju prihvaćam i cijenim.
Voljela bih da se ponovo organiziramo u zajedničkoj molitvi, bez obzira na vjeru i riječi koje izgovaramo tijekom molitve. Znanstveno je dokazano da prilikom molitve mozak ulazi u
posebno stanje, radi na frekvenciji koja djeluje kao meditacija - pozitivno, opuštajuće i iscjeljujuće. 
Molim se za sve vas, molim i vas da me se sjetite u vašim molitvama.

----------


## špelkica

Nađemo se danas u 22 h u zajedničkoj molitvi... :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

Drage moje.. izgleda da je ova molitva ipak malo pomogla ..Ja danas dočekah svoju betu... 67,5 Malo je niska ,al kaže dr ipak trudnoća !! Sad je sve u božjim rukama da nastavi dalje rasti... 
Ja i dalje molim više puta dnevno za sve nas !!

----------


## BOZZ

Majčica je čula moje molitve,danas vadila betu i nakon dugih 7 god dočekah svoju brojku 284.HVALA MAJKO BISTIČKA ŠTO SU SE PO TVOM ZAGOVORU USLIŠALE MOJE MOLBE!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Naježile ste me BOZZ i angel 1, pa vi ste trudne  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ljubim Vaše male  :Saint:  i zahvaljujem i ja majčici našoj što je uslišala naše molitve!  Nadam se da će uslišati i moje molitve i podariti svima nama toliko željenu bebicu. Molite se za nas čije želje nisu još uslišane, a ja ću se moliti da imate savršenu trudnoći i rodite prekrasnu zdravu bebicu!

----------


## angel 1

Drage moje..nakon 7-bolnih IVF-ova... dogodilo se!! Iako sam sumnjala nakon prve jako niske bete(67,-16dnt)..danas ipak 398 (20dnt)- potvrđeno da je trudnoća..još sam u šoku i nevjerici..i strahu da li je to zaista to sada! Molim i dalje s vama u mislima svaki dan i sigurno ću nastaviti bez obzira na sve.. Upornost se ipak isplati* -zato ne odustajte* !!!

----------


## darcy

Bravo cure! Idem moliti, kasnim kao što vidite!

----------


## SikaPika

Cure, pridružit ću se vašim molitvama kako biste što prije dobile svoja mala čudašca!

----------


## Jim

Curke danas 5dpt. Sjetite me se u svojim molitvama  :Sad:

----------


## Sela

Jim,ja ne molim,ali cesto te se sjetim.Drz se curo!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jim draga i ja se baš ne molim konvencionalno...ali mislim na tebe i sjetim te se. Moja je molitva tehnika afirmacija (Louise Hay) i poneka u djetinjstvu naučena kršćanska molitva. Molila bih molitve drugih vjera, kad bih znala riječi..ali nažalost neznam, pa se molim kako znam. U našim slučajevima je bitna ta energija koju jedna drugoj prenosimo, ta ljubav i dobrota koja se širi i usmjerava. Na koji način ćemo si objasniti duhovno područje osobna je stvar koja ne bi trebala bit bitna. 
I sada u ovo kasno doba, šaljem svima vama puno ljubavi i dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## špelkica

I ja čekam betu, danas je 5.dan nakon AIH. Molim za sve vas

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Špelkica* Moji anđeli su s tobom! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!!

----------


## ana39

Drago mi je što se molitva ovdje obnovila, kakva god bila, poruka je ljubavi...
darcy, čestitam na bebaću, pčelice, čestitam i tebi....
negdje sam pročitala da je najdjelotvornija molitva kontrola misli,
naše misli su stalna molitva i tako nastaje naša stvarnost...
nešto poput vizualizacije, zato zahvaljujmo što naše bebe dolaze,
zahvaljujmo što već imamo sve što poželimo...

----------


## lastavica1979

drage moje ja bi voljela da koja moze napravi iznimku sutra pa da molimo u 19 sati jer ja sam za sve nas uplatila misu u crkvi svetog antuna na Svetom Duhu za sretno zacece.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Lastavice 1979*svaka čast! Jako lijepa gesta! Ja sam dana u 19:00 sati  s tobom u molitvi!
*Ana39* potpisujem te svakao!!! I ja svaki dan zahvaljujem što mi su mi dana moja djeca, iako se ona još nisu rodila! Naše misli su naša najjača snaga!

----------


## lastavica1979

Hvala ti puno. Sutra je misa u 19 sati

----------


## sali

*Lastavice 1979* ovo je stvarno jako lijepa gesta. I ja se pridružujem molitvi sutra u 19 sati.

----------


## Pato

Prekrasna geste, pridružiti ću Vam se u molitvi!

----------


## špelkica

I ja ću se pridružiti molitvi u 19 h, mislim da ću otići na misu (u svom gradu naravno, ali bit ću s vama) :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pato

špelkica mi smo sugrađenke!

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja sam mislila otić u kapelicu, ali sama, i pridružit se molitvi za našu djecu...
Bila gdje bila, bit ću sa vama....

----------


## Jim

...i ja se pridružujem molitvi večeras !

----------


## špelkica

Pato, ja ću doći u crkvu sv.Nikole pa ako možeš dodji.

----------


## Pato

Špelkice, tek sada sam vidjela tvoju poruku... :Kiss:

----------


## hello kitty

Moja mama je svaki dan išla na misu i puno molila za  mene.Bog mi je poslao dvije mrvice s kojima sam u 8.tj
Pošto sam jako umorna i idem ranije na spavanje , ranije se i pomolim svaki dan za sve nas,za one koji su u postupku da im da snage , za one koje su u slatkom iščekivanju i za one koju već imaju  dječicu.Vjerujem da Bog svakog čuje i da svi mi jednom dođemo na red

----------


## mirna26

curke..molim za sve nas kroz cijeli dan svaki dan....za dobre transfere, za dobre bete, za drugo stanje i naše zdravlje i sreću i mir!!!
svi ćemo doći na red tako je..potpisujem hello kitty...
pusa

----------


## lastavica1979

Jućer je bila prekrasna misa za sve nas,molila sam na misi i prije spavanja svaki dan molim za sve nas....

----------


## ana39

možda ne bi trbalo ostati prešućeno s moje strane...ali i ja neprestano zagovaram za sve nas,
već sam dva put platila u Taboru molitve za naše nakane...
molila sam 9 mjeseci zavjetnu molitvu za nerođenu djecu od 25.6. nakon hodoćašča Mariji Bistrici
i gle u mom malom susjedstvu se krajem ožujka ....začuo dječji plač, nisam ni znala da je susjeda čuvala trudnoću kod mame
na nekoj drugoj adresi....što reći...Bogu ništa nije nemoguće....samo trebamo ostati u ljubavi jedni za druge...

----------


## angel 1

Slažem se sa svima i vjerujem da  Bog čuje naše molitve i da ćemo svi doći na red.. netko malo prije.. netko kasnije.... svatko dobije onoliko koliko može podnijeti i izboriti se... Nastavljam i dalje moliti s vama svakodnevno, ali i zahvaljivati jer je nedavno meni poslao malu mrvicu kojoj smo jučer vidjeli i malo  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Ana39, i ja molim tu molitvu za nerođenu djecu, moje duhovno posvojeno dijete trebalo bi se roditi u 1.mj....

----------


## marti_sk

Molim te Boze....

----------


## SikaPika

Cure moje, često mislim na vas u strelovitim molitvama kroz dan..., a kada se sjetim da sam prije iščitavanja ovakvih pdf-ova imala drugačije mišljenje o svemu... 
Neka Bog bude sa svima nama, u svakom trenutku našeg života, neka bdije nad nama i čuva nas na našem životnom putu i ne dozvoli da nam se dogodi bilo što ružno!

----------


## špelkica

Cure, jučer mi je frendica javila da je trudna, nije mogla zatrudnit skoro godinu i pol, evo napokoni ona ima +.
 Bože, hvala ti !!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Krasno Špelkica što si javila! Uspjeh svake suborke smatram dijelom i svojim uspjehom. Jupi za + na testiću!!!!
Dat će Bog i nama!

----------


## hello kitty

Špelkica,čestitke od srca tvojoj frendici da joj Bog kao i svima nama da snage da izguramo do kraja !

----------


## darcy

Bila sam danas u lab. na VV sa svojom Vitom i svima koji su tamo čekali htjela sam reći da ju vide, da se čuda ipak događaju. Ali samo sam ih sve pogledala i potražila pogledom svoju prijateljicu, a obzirom da je bila gužva, nisam se išla zahvaljivati osoblju. Neka si ljudi obave svoje u miru. molim za sve vas i za njih! Ako nas je tko od vas vidio neka mu budemo nada!

----------


## marti_sk

Molim te Boze budi uz nas, pomozi nam da ostanemo trudne...molim te Boze........

----------


## rozalija

Cure moje drage u mojim molitvama ste i od srca vam želim da vas božja ruka blagoslovi ubrzo i donese Vam male anđele. Samo vjerujete i nama je nakon 5 godina borbe dragi Bog podario radost i bez obzira na sve probleme koje smo imali na početku trudnoće, čuvao je našu bebicu i sada smo na pola puta do susreta sa našom mrvicom, našom malom princezom. Zato samo hrabro naprijed  derage moje, sve mi na kraju našeg teškog puta budemo blagoslovljeni. Mislim na vas i molim se punim srcem za Vas.

----------


## špelkica

Nažalost, nešto nije u redu s trudnoćom moje frendice, ne zna se još hoće li uspjeti, zasad prognoze nisu dobre...
Bože, daj da sve bude u redu !!!!!!!!

----------


## ANE 79

Drage moje pridružujem se vama sa molbom, da molim zajedno sa vama,za sve parove koji žele bebu a i ja sam jedna među njima a neide,već 5 god. smo u braku a iza mene je jedna neuspjela trudnoča.Molim vas da mi neko javi ako je radio IVF kod dr.Poljaka u Splitu?

----------


## darmar

Veliki pozdrav svima, ova ideja o zajedničkoj molitvi mi je super i zato sam odlučila da se priključim, želim svima da uskoro postanemo sretni roditelji zdravih bebica :Smile: 
Mi smo u braku 7 godina, a u borbi s neplodnošću smo već skoro četiri godine (od kada smo saznali rezultat suprugovorg nalaza), bilo je tu svačega, al samo dragi Bog dao nam je snagu za daljnju boru, hvala Mu!

----------


## Marnie

*ANE 79* pokušaj postaviti to pitanje za dr. Poljaka na topicu "Potpomognuta u SPLITU", tamo ćeš prije dobiti odgovor.

----------


## zlatica

> Drage moje pridružujem se vama sa molbom, da molim zajedno sa vama,za sve parove koji žele bebu a i ja sam jedna među njima a neide,već 5 god. smo u braku a iza mene je jedna neuspjela trudnoča.Molim vas da mi neko javi ako je radio IVF kod dr.Poljaka u Splitu?


 Ja sam trenutno u postupku kod dr Poljaka.

----------


## tally

> Drage moje pridružujem se vama sa molbom, da molim zajedno sa vama,za sve parove koji žele bebu a i ja sam jedna među njima a neide,već 5 god. smo u braku a iza mene je jedna neuspjela trudnoča.Molim vas da mi neko javi ako je radio IVF kod dr.Poljaka u Splitu?


I ja stalno visim na Citu, kod dr P. Pa se evo,javljam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatta

evo, da se javim da sam vam se i ja pridružila   :Smile: 

moja molitva je i kršćanska i afirmacije, vjerujem da kada se naše molitve, afirmacije ujedine,.. jačamo se...

----------


## darcy

Već sam mislila da mi neće upaliti lozinka jer dugo nisam pisala. Samo da znate da se svakodnevno divim svojoj prekrasnoj Viti i da i dalje molim za sve. Nemojte nikada odustati, čeka vas nešto prekrasno što ne možete ni zamisliti. :Saint:

----------


## zlatta

darcy    :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## nana1976

Uvijek molil i predajem sebe i sve parove koji žele postati rodtelji dragom Bogu. Nisam dugo na forumu, ali sam sada tek vidjela za forumsku grupu molitelja.
 Inače trenutno postim i molim molitvu Sv. Marte za sve i samu sebe da postanu majke. Pridružujem se molitvi u 22, ako je još koja moli.

----------


## zlatta

ja molim, nekada zaboravim, ali većinom... nadam se da nas ima još

----------


## špelkica

Ja molim navečer, molim za dijete koje je u opasnosti pobačaja. Dogurala sam do 9.mjeseca, trebalo bi se roditi 28.1. Molim i za svoje dijete  :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam koliko je aktivna ova tema, no ako se netko želi pridružiti, ja ću se svaku večer u 22 pomoliti u srcu za sve nas koje smo zajedno u ovoj borbi da dočekamo svoju svjetlost na kraju tunela i sve naše trudnice da dočekaju zdravu i veselu dječicu.

----------


## ptica1

Pridružujem se u molitvi, iako već i sama svakodnevno molim i za sebe i druge žene koje su istoj situaciji kao i ja.

----------


## ValaMala

I ja, ali lijepa mi je simbolika da molimo zajedno u isto vrijeme, ne mislim na krunice i neke duge molitve, više onako da u srcu kažemo molitvu zajedno.

----------


## inana

> I ja, ali lijepa mi je simbolika da molimo zajedno u isto vrijeme, ne mislim na krunice i neke duge molitve, više onako da u srcu kažemo molitvu zajedno.


 :Heart: dalje sve znaš... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Vala Mala , dakle u 22...................

----------


## ValaMala

Dogovoreno, curke, imamo sastanak svaki dan u 22h. Svejedno je kako koja moli, kome se moli, je li to molitva Bogu, svemiru, svatko poznaje svoje srce, ali ja vjerujem da nas netko ipak čuje...

----------


## kiki30

cure i ja ću vam se pridružiti i vjerujem da nas netko čuje...  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Prekrasno, stvarno me raduje, ako se skupimo u molitvi, ima da nas uskoro posjete naše bebice!

----------


## slava77

i ja se od večeras pridružujem zajedničkim molitvama....uslišat će Bog sve naše molitve  :Heart:

----------


## inana

:Grin:  ja sam sigurna da hoće, jer si mislim ovak, makar u mom slučaju nije bio za suradnju, to i razumijem, ali poslušao me u 80% molbi za druge cure... e sad ako ja molim za druge, i on me sluša, vjerojatno netko moli i za mene, pa bum ja u njihovih 80%  :Laughing:  ima logige, ha?sa druge strane, ne ražimo mi ništa plitko, mi iskreno iz srca tražimo ono što drugi dobiju i ne cjene... pa sad, nemre škoditi, a snaga je u brojnosti... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slava77

:amen:    :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja se pridružujem večeras

----------


## ValaMala

Divno, jeeej! Neka nas samo bude što više. Evo, priključit će nam se i nekoliko cura koje nisu na forumu, ali su u mpo priči. I moj mužek isto.

----------


## Makica

drage moje, pridruzujem se molitvama! ovo je jednostavno prekrasno!!!!

----------


## modesty4

Drago mi je što imamo i novih molitelja! Osobno mislim da nesebična molitva za drugoga ima puno više odjeka...

----------


## mimi81

I ja ću moliti danas za sve neplodne obitelji  u 22h!

----------


## Makica

sinoc sam kao luda muza ispitivala koliko je sati svakih 5 min, he, he. drage moje, na dar sam dobila nekoliko svijeca iz isusove rodne kuce,tocnije malene pecine koja je bila stalica- mamina kolegica nedavno isla. ona se tamo molila za mene i molitva je bila jaka! sinoc sam zapalila jednu za sve nas, za sve sto nam treba. vjerujem da nas je cuo, vjerujem da se osmjehivao sinoc...

----------


## ValaMala

Kako prekrasna stvar i da znate da se širi i dalje od našeg foruma. Neke moje frendice koje su u mpo priči isto mole, pa evo i moja mama, za sve nas, neka nas posjeti milost... i svejedno je kako koja moli i kome se moli, zajednička nam je ljubav prema toj našoj nerođenoj dječici i to je jedino što je važno...

----------


## metkovk@

cure samo da znate i ja se molim svaku vecer za sve vas imam molitvu moje sv RITE bas za parove koji zele imat dijecu veceras i ubuduce u mojim ste molitvama jer BOGU NISTA NIJE NEMOGUCE!!!!! :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: ,a molim i krunicu Bozanskom milosrdu predivna je  :Love: za nase  :Saint:

----------


## Makica

metkovk@, i ja sam puno molila bozansko milosrde, to je dosta jaka molitva!!!!!!!!!!!! cure, ovo je nesto predivno!

----------


## ValaMala

> metkovk@, i ja sam puno molila bozansko milosrde, to je dosta jaka molitva!!!!!!!!!!!! cure, ovo je nesto predivno!


X  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

> metkovk@, i ja sam puno molila bozansko milosrde, to je dosta jaka molitva!!!!!!!!!!!! cure, ovo je nesto predivno!


I ja to molim svaku večer za nas  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## prag

pozz cure 
ja se već mjesecima skupa s mm molim prije spavanja Gospi. Dobila sam prah iz pećine majčinog mljeka iz Jeruzelama ( tetka mi je bila na hodočašću i donjela mi taj prah koji se uz molitvu pije u čaši vode). Legenda kaže da je Gospa išla dojiti bebu Isusa i da joj je kapnula kap mlijeka na pod i da se strop obojio u bijelo. sada to svećenici ljušte ( kao prah ) i pakuju u malene vrećice, nije na prodaju i nemože se naručiti već uzimaju hodočasnici. zanimljivo je i da ga uzimaju žene svih vjera..
neki svećenik vodi spiskove djece koja su rođena po tom zagovoru i ima već na tisuće zahvala i slika..
Moli se 1 očenaš i 10 zdravomarija ( s tim da se moli iz radosnog otajstva - kog si djevice rodila ). 
Na kraju uvijek obavezno se kaže uz molbu za uslišenje želje za bebom da moliš Gospu da pomogne svim parova koji se mole za istu nakanu. Dakle odkad molim uvijek tad pomislim na cure s foruma. 
Ja idem na IVF donaciju j.s. za tjedan dana u Prag. 
Uz svu vjeru u lječnike mislim da bez Božje pomoći nema ništa! Vjernik sam ali se ne slažem s Crkvom, mi ne ubijamo već stvaramo novi život i ne igramo se Boga već mislim da Bog nije želio da doktori pronađu načina da nam pomognu da bi to još uvijek bilo nemoguće
Zato neka dr budu produžena Božja ruka i da nam svima pomognu!

----------


## marincezg

Bok svima....
evo samo bi napisala par rijeci,
 ja se ne molim svaku vecer nego kako se sijetim, ne idem na misu svaku nedjelju, a sad to moze netko protumacit kako hoce, jesam li vjernik ili ne....
ali kako muza nagovorit da se i on pomoli koji put, njega to bas i ne zanima koliko sam vidjela (mislim doma)
Marija Bistrica nam nije daleko pa kad smo u prilici otidjemo gore i pomolim se i mm takodjer ali kako sam napisala mm nije bas nesto zagrizen da se pomoli
pozzzz

----------


## kiki30

drage cure,večeras se pomolimo za našu valamalu,da na kraju sve dobro završi a i za sve nas kojima je to potrebno!

----------


## ivana zg

> *Molitva za majcinstvo* 
> 
> 
> Presveta Djevice Marijo,Majko Isusova i Majko Nasa! 
> Puna pouzdanja utjecem se Tebi,koja si obdarena najuzvisenijim materinstvom. 
> Molim Te,izmoli mi milost da promatrajuci Tebe i ja sto bolje upoznam velicinu,odgovornost,i srecu majcinstva. 
> Pomozi mi da se svom ljubavlju na nju pripravim i da ga sa zahvalnoscu prihvatim,kad se Gospodin Bog udostoji pozvati me na suradnju u oblikovanju novoga zivota. 
> Pohiti mi tada u pomoc,o Majko Brze pomoci,da u ljubavi ne zatajim,nego da se i uz cijenu trpljenja sva predam u sluzbi ceda,puna vjere i pouzdanja u Isusa Krista,Gospodina i Otkupitelja nasega. 
> Amen.


Ima još puno molitava(sv.Ani i Joakimu,sv.Riti) ali ne želim vas tu opterćivati s tim jer znam da ne vjerujemo svi u isto, ili nismo svi iste vjeroispovjesti-ja imam dijete ali oko mene postoji mnogi moji bližnji koji imaju probleme poput vas-ovo vam je predivna inicijativa-sjetit ću vas se u svojim molitvama-škodit ne može-a i zajedno smo jače i glasnije

znam da će nekom biti smiješno ali znam da je u nekim slučajevima djelovalo (čajevi časnih sestara, mislim iz okolice Posušja) za neplodnost-nije na štetu probati 

molt ću za vas drage buduće mamice

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.hercegovina.info/vijesti/...sve/print:true

----------


## ivana zg

*Časna je s.Ljubica Kovač, a telefon je: 003876332632400*. za sve vas koji bi željeli doći do nje ili nekog njenog čaja ili lijeka.

----------


## maa

i ja vam se pridruzujem u 22....nova sam na ovom forumu....

----------


## ptica1

maa, dobro nam došla zajedno smo jače.

----------


## Cannisa

Pridružujem se molitvama u 22  za sve nas....

----------


## kiki30

evo i ja sam tu..za sve nas...da nas dragi Bog čuje..

----------


## lasta

i ja.....za sve nas

----------


## inana

i dalje smo u mislima i molitvi zajedno, ali danas, i sutra, i u ponedjeljak, posebno trebamo misliti na našu ValuMalu  :Zaljubljen:  , da sve bude dobro, i da se vrati doma sa bebom- bebama u bušici... sada joj je malo teško, ali mi smo uz nju, samo da sve prođe ok... puno je prošla, puno su se mučili, i sada trebamo malo navijati nesebično za našu curu! Non- stop na poslu mislim na nju, ali navečer nekak posebno...pa vas molim da i vi malo pomislite na nju, i da se nađe u vašim molitvama... :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

PAPA:drage obitelji,radujte se očinstvu i majčistvu...
dragi Bože,pomogni nam da se radujemo...

----------


## Mury

> PAPA:drage obitelji,radujte se očinstvu i majčistvu...
> dragi Bože,pomogni nam da se radujemo...


xxxx...mene je ova njegova rečenica rasplakala, a čemu ću se radovati?  :Sad:

----------


## špelkica

> xxxx...mene je ova njegova rečenica rasplakala, a čemu ću se radovati?


I mene također :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

> i dalje smo u mislima i molitvi zajedno, ali danas, i sutra, i u ponedjeljak, posebno trebamo misliti na našu ValuMalu  , da sve bude dobro, i da se vrati doma sa bebom- bebama u bušici... sada joj je malo teško, ali mi smo uz nju, samo da sve prođe ok... puno je prošla, puno su se mučili, i sada trebamo malo navijati nesebično za našu curu! Non- stop na poslu mislim na nju, ali navečer nekak posebno...pa vas molim da i vi malo pomislite na nju, i da se nađe u vašim molitvama...


Vala Mala, uz tebe smo.

----------


## špelkica

Vala Mala  :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Pridružujem se molitvama za ValaMalu...kao i za sve nas  :Smile:

----------


## prag

cure želim vam samo reći da budete i dalje hrabre i ustrajne u svojoj borbi i da molite, molite jer se onda dobije snaga!
ja sam se puno napatila kad sam saznala za svoju dijagnozu a tada sam bila i sama, bez partnera. samo Božja providnost mi je dovela mog muža, tada kad mi sam bila na dnu. i kako sam mu u startu rekla za svoje probleme i kako me je on prihvatio bez obzira na sve što to nosi ja smatram da nas je Bog nagradio i evo u prvom ivf sam s pozitivnom betom  :Smile:  hvala Bogu, Gospi i svetom Anti kojima sam se molila

----------


## ptica1

Mislim da smo i mi malim dijelom pomogli ValaMal-oj da bude sve ok. Samo ustrajno i dalje molimo.

----------


## kiki30

> Mislim da smo i mi malim dijelom pomogli ValaMal-oj da bude sve ok. Samo ustrajno i dalje molimo.


slažem se,zato smo i dalje zajedno u molitvama za sve nas  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure moje predivne, hvala vam iz sveg srca. Uvjerena sam da su vaše molitve bile uz mene u onim trenucima kada sam bila na rubu očaja i izvukle me, te pomogle mojim malim borcima da se ne predaju. Evo nas doma konačno, svi smo dobro i tri srčeka kucaju.  :Smile: 

Inače i u bolnici ste mi bile u srcu i molitvama. Jednostavno više nikada ne mogu moliti za sebe bez da se sjetim svih vas koje ste u istoj velikoj i svetoj borbi sa mnom

----------


## Cannisa

ValaMala drago mi je da je sve ok...čuvaj se i pazi, i mazi srećice :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Makica

> ValaMala drago mi je da je sve ok...čuvaj se i pazi, i mazi srećice


xxx veliki potpis!

----------


## kiki30

evo rujan je, tu i većina nas opet kreće u borbu za naše malo zlato.
nadam se da ćemo i dalje skupa bit u zajedničkim molitvama za sve nas ...

----------


## Makica

draga moja kiki, uvijek sam u mislima uz tebe, vidjet ces kako ce ovo biti lijepa i plodna jesen!

----------


## kiki30

draga makice,hvala ti... :Heart:

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Moja molitva za sve vas=nas upravo je završila i super se osjećam, samo sam to željela s vama podijeliti...

----------


## kiki30

draga,hvala na molitvi,večeras se i ja pridružujem ,za sve nas....

----------


## mimi81

Bože, molim te, pomozi svakome u njegovoj nevolji...Amen

----------


## valiana

Pridružujem se molitvom Bijele krunice to je molitva za sve male anđđeleke koje toliko žarko želimo!Moja Molitva je našim prijateljima doniojela malu curicu...moja ustrajnost se isplatila!Zatoo molim i dalje...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sjetim vas se svake večeri i sa vama sam  :Heart:

----------


## đerekica

Takodjer, molim se za sve vas i svima zelim od srca cim prije sto vece bete i jos vece trbuscice :Smile: 

ja 80' navodno sve ok
mm76'oligoazoospermia

1.ICSI-poliklinika IVF-beta0
2.ICSI-Poliklinika Podobnik-beta0
3.ICSI.Poliklinika Podobnik-beta0
4.ICSI-Petrova-beta0

----------


## mimi81

Bože molim te za sve parove lijepe bete, okrugle trbuščiće i prave bebice...Ti sve znaš....

----------


## ValaMala

Svaki dan ste mi sve u molitvama, doći će i vaša srčeka!

----------


## kiki30

uvijek vam s pridružujem,molim za sve nas...

----------


## mimi81

Bože molim te da dođem do jednog kvalitetnog embrija
Amen

----------


## RuMo

Drage buduce mame! Citala sam na pocetku ove teme da se moli svako vecer u 22 sata za sve nas koje ocajno zelimo zagrliti nasa mala srdasca, nase zdrave i zive andjelcice... Je li jos tko moli u to vrijeme? Ja smatram, da je zajednicka molitva najjaca! Molim da se jave sve zene (i muskarci!) koji se mole skupa! Muz i ja svako vecer izmolimo i Krunicu skupa sa Radio Marijom (Max TV - kanal 64) u 20.15... Osim toga rado bi se prikljucila i zajednickoj molitvi u 22 sata... MOLIMO cure! To nam je jako potrebno! Molimo za nase pozitivne-, trocifrene bete i zdrave bebice! U ime Isusovo. Amen!

----------


## linalena

Moja mama je za mm i mene organizirala molitvu/krunicu u njenoj župi, a i kako pjeva u crkvenom zboru molitvi će se pridružiti još nekoliko župa. 
Osjećam se potpuno zbunjena, posramljena jer naše ime govore uokolo. Nije mene inače sram, ja svima pričam o problemu neplodnosti. 
Sada je organizirala i da mi dođe svećenik na razgovor.. 
Bila sam eto prije 3 tjedna na ispovjedi i pričala sa ispovjednikom.
Strah me osude, ne vjere i nade.
Strah me prevelike mamine nade, kasnije me onda to slomi, ne boli me toliko loš ishod koliko kada njoj sa toliko vjere moram reći ......
A sada sam još i pod hormonima, i fakat zadnjih dana lako puknem

Ne mogu a da joj ne kažem da sam u postupku, sama je , prije 10god je tata umro, brat i šogorica iako žive u istoj kući ne popričaju malo s njom.

----------


## đerekica

Draga Linalena, imam i ja slični problem, a to je što bi tako rado mami rekal da idemo opet u postupak, ona se isto moli, a muž opet skače na mene, da to ne smije nitko znati, mada ja isto svima kažem, uvijek s e borim s tim. kad krenem u postupak, dal da joj kažem ili ne, jer ona onda tolko vjeruje da će to biti to, pa kad nije uspjelo i ona je bila u depresiji, pila teblete za smirenje, iskreno u istom smo problemu. Ona se moli doduše doma, moli sv. Martu svaki utorak, a ja više niam pametna dal da joj kažem da idem u postupak ili mi je bolje šutiti, tako će manje boljeti i mene i nju ako ne uspije...popričaj s njom da je tebi teško ako joj kažeš, jer ćeš znat da će i njoj bit teško, reci joj, mama, kad budem trudna javit ću ti, a dotle nek se moli, ja sam svojoj mami tako rekal, jer nemam snage više, kud mi je bilo do sad svaki put teško što nije uspjelo, kud sam još i nnjoj morala saopćit da ništa od moje bete, pa slušja njene suze , svoje to mi je bio uvijek još veći presing. Pusti ju nek s emoli, to je lijepo od nje, al pokušaj joj nekako reći da ju smiriš, da nek ne brine, da kad zatrudniš, znat će sve. Pokušaj nekako s njom popričat, da ti nije lako i da možda bolje da ne zna ni akd ideš, već bolje da ju usrečić iznenadno sa lijepom viješću. Objasni joj da to i tebi teško pada....Sretno draga...pusa

----------


## đerekica

I oprosti na mom brzinskom pisanju, omakne mi koje slovo, malo sam u žurbi, sretno i ne brini.

----------


## đerekica

Drage moje molim se i ja za sve vas, bila sam kod fra. Zvjezdana Linića na seminaru, pomolila sam se za sve, koji su u postupku, molim se i kod kuće, sve ste mi u mislima i molitvi, a sad ću uskoro u Međugorje, pa ću se i tamo za sve vas pomoliti. Pusa svima vama i od srac vam želim puno velikih beta.. :Smile:

----------


## cvjet

jer  velik si činiš dijela velika nitko nije kao ti  Isuse Isuse

----------


## Svilena

Sveti Mihaelu arkandjelu hvala ti sto si uslisao moje molitve cuvaj me i dalje .Hvala pateru Smiljanu sta vodi prekrasne mise ozdravljenja i moli za nas i nasa buduca zaceca.Puno mi je to pomoglo u ovoj nakani.Vjerujte mi cure moje u molitvi je spas!! i vase ce biti uslisane samo molite i ja uvijek na misi ozdravjenaa sjetit cu se mojih suborki i moliti da im dragi bog pomogne kao i meni.Sveti Mihaelu hvala ti...

----------


## sejla

Mi svaki mjesec već skoro dvije godine izmolimo devetnicu blaženom Ivanu Merzu...Na Mariji Bistirici uvijek zapalim svijeću, misleći na sve vas  :Heart: 
Blagoslovljene bile cure  :Heart:  Vjerujem da ćemo biti uslišane i da ćemo primiti najljepši mogući dar, dar majčinstva. Velika pusa svima!

----------


## Ljubica

Pridruzujem se, molitvama. 
Zapravo mislim da svako od nas se moli na neki svoj nacin, vjerujem da ce nas svevisnji cuti i podariti tim malim cudom kada budemo najspremnije za najvrijedniji zivotni dar.
Svi ovi teski trenutci koje prolazimo, vjerujem da ce nas u momentu kada dozivimo zagrljaj svog toliko zeljenog ceda, ciniti samo ponosnijim i zahvalnijim za to malo cudo.

----------


## MALIANĐEO

pozdravvvv
evo i ja se priključujem molitvama, mi se molimo sada gospi od špilje mlijeka jer smo jučer dobili prah iz jeruzalema koji govori o tome da je u toj špilji djevica dojila Isusa te je par kapi palo i sva se špilja pretvorila u bijelo, te to njihovi svećenici malo uzmu u obliku praha te to supružnici piju i mole, kažu da već ima oko 1240 djece rođeno po tom zagovoru za koje oni znaju jer mole da ako se zatrudni po zagovoru da se pošalje slika na njihovu adresu od obitelji....
tako da znate niste same ima nas dosta koji molimo....jer svi imamo isti cilj.... :Teletubbies:

----------


## kiki30

O koliko puta pitam tebe Boga
Čemu vodi ova tjeskoba srca moga?
Zašto suze teške moram da isplačem,
Zašto sam razočarana i na svakog vičem?
Zašto mi srce ovoliko pati?
Zašto mi,Bože,ne želiš dati
da i ja postanem mati ?
To srce nikako neće da shvati !
I osjetim krivnju čim ovo kažem
jer se zavaravam,jer se lažem..
..jer znam Bogu sve je moguće,
a dajem sumnji da me vuče
samo zato jer sam slaba
i jer želim što prije
da maleno djetešce dušu mi grije ♥ ♥
Da zagrlim ga oko vrata..
Da nas zove Mama...Tata..!
Da po kući trči i nered stvara
Da mu pjevam s toliko žara
i pričam mu o ljubavi i tuzi,
o kiši i duzi...
Zar je moje srce tako loše?
Zar moje molitve ne čuješ Bože?
Ponovno te gušim pitanjima,znam..
Al teško mi je postići da se samo predam
i na riječ ti vjerujem
kad želim malenog anđela sada..
..O Bože..dok još sam zdrava i mlada..
Čuj vapaj tužni ove žene,
Pogledaj njene skrivene želje..
Jer ne tražim te ništa više
SAMO DA KRAJ MOG SRCA JOŠ JEDNO SRCE DIŠE...

----------


## kiki30

♥ neka bože žena svaka
osjeti što znači biti majka♥

----------


## amyx

*kiki30 *  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

> ♥ neka bože žena svaka
> osjeti što znači biti majka♥


kiki30 molim se za tebe i sve žene ujedinjene u istoj želji, u istoj molitvi. Bože pomozi nam!

----------


## anabela1

kiki30  :Love:

----------


## laky

kiki30 :Love:

----------


## tin

kiki30,rasplakala sam se a vjerovatno i ostale cure što su čitale...samo mi razumimo jedna drugu, mi koje se borimo sa neplodnošću...kod nas je problem neops azoospermija, umorni smo više od traganja za trunkom nade koje nema nigdje šta god radili i poduzeli  :Sad: ....

----------


## ljubilica

curke, tema je predivna... i ja mislim da molitvom možemo biti potpora i snaga jedna drugoj..
Sveta Rita iz Cascie, svetica nemogućeg i bespomoćnih-predivne molitve ima
kad sam bila na predbožićnoj ispovijedi, svećenik se molio za nas, da čim prije postanemo roditelji...

----------


## Štrumfet@

Prodružujem se!!! Sve ste u mojim molitvama  :Love:

----------


## Zima77

:Smile: svaku večer se molim za sve nas koje želimo postati majke i sigurna sam da smo blizu cilja neko uspije odmah a nekom treba malo više ali na kraju sve će mo biti najbolje majke na svijetu :Klap:

----------


## Stena

Potpisujem *kiki30*
♥ neka bože žena svaka
osjeti što znači biti majka♥ 

Molim za sve nas...ali danas bi jednu molitvu izmolila za svoju prijateljicu* Lotta81*
Molim Djevicu Mariju da ti draga prijateljice pokloni da ovaj put raste život u tebi.
Neka se mrvica lijepo odmrzne i čim prije uhvati za svoju mamu.
Bože neka joj ovaj FET bude uspješan!!!

----------


## kika222

O koliko puta pitam tebe Boga
Čemu vodi ova tjeskoba srca moga?
Zašto suze teške moram da isplačem,
Zašto sam razočarana i na svakog vičem?
Zašto mi srce ovoliko pati?
Zašto mi,Bože,ne želiš dati
da i ja postanem mati ?
To srce nikako neće da shvati !
I osjetim krivnju čim ovo kažem
jer se zavaravam,jer se lažem..
..jer znam Bogu sve je moguće,
a dajem sumnji da me vuče
samo zato jer sam slaba
i jer želim što prije
da maleno djetešce dušu mi grije ♥ ♥
Da zagrlim ga oko vrata..
Da nas zove Mama...Tata..!
Da po kući trči i nered stvara
Da mu pjevam s toliko žara
i pričam mu o ljubavi i tuzi,
o kiši i duzi...
Zar je moje srce tako loše?
Zar moje molitve ne čuješ Bože?
Ponovno te gušim pitanjima,znam..
Al teško mi je postići da se samo predam
i na riječ ti vjerujem
kad želim malenog anđela sada..
..O Bože..dok još sam zdrava i mlada..
Čuj vapaj tužni ove žene,
Pogledaj njene skrivene želje..
Jer ne tražim te ništa više
SAMO DA KRAJ MOG SRCA JOŠ JEDNO SRCE DIŠE...


Mislim da se u ovoj molitvi pronašlo tisuće žena koje su isplake rijeke suza u čežnji da imaju priliku držati svoje dijete u naručju... Jednog dana doći će i naše vrijeme, samo ne smijemo gubiti nadu...

----------


## Stena

Bože..Blagoslovi naše zajedništvo te i nama podari radost da naš dom razveseljavaju djeca. Molimo Te Gospodine usliši nas, Amen.

----------


## ssmm

Predivno  :Sad:

----------


## sara10

Bog je jedini koji nam može pomoći! Molitva je jaka i moćna, treba samo vjerovati, Bog čini čuda u svakodnevnom životu, ali mi to ne vidimo nekad! Molim se za sve nas koje prolazimo ovo Bogu i Blaženoj Mariji Propetog Isusa Petković koja je tolike molitve uslišala i sv. Ani (koja je nakon 20 i nešto godina u braku dobila dijete jer joj je Bog uslišao njene molitve, a to dijete je bila Blažena Djevica Marija). Molimo se cure, moramo imati jaku vjeru i onda kada padamo nakon neuspjeha, vjera nas diže i mi opet krećemo u slijedeći postupak. 
Nedavno jednu nedjelju kada sam bila na misi, bilo je 5 krštenja taj dan. Svećenik je rekao da jedan od tih parova je dobio dijete nakon 19 godina braka, zamislite 19 (sad ne znam kako su dobitli prirodno ili ne, al nebitno). Pa zar to nije čudo Božje?

----------


## Ruthy

Sara, cudo je da si napisala ovaj upis... bas sam mislila kako bi trebalo skupa moliti, i ti upises.... eto i to je neki znak... ove su cure molile u isto vrijeme svaki dan prije 2-3 godine... mogle bi smo i mi koje trenutno prolazimo kroz iscekivanje.. Zasigurno nam treba Njegova pomoc a On jedini daje zivot...

----------


## kika222

Evo i ja vam se drage pridružujem, samo recite kad.... Iskreno, ne hodam na misu i na ispovijed i ne molim baš ali ovaj očaj u kojem se trenutno nalazim,  mislim da može jedino dragi Bog smiriti i dati nam toliko željenu bebu...

----------


## Ruthy

Draga Kika, sigurna sam da molitva pomaže... Evo pričekat ćemo Saru, a što se mene tiče možemo već od večeras krenuti, a mislim da je i 22 sata sasvim ok, prije spavanja, poslije dnevnog šušura... 
I nemoj očajavati draga, imaj nade i vjere, i stvari će se posložiti na najnevjerojatniji način. Gdje naša snaga odustaje, nastupa Njegova ako joj se utječemo... u to čvvrsto vjerujem i iz iskustva svjedočim.

----------


## sara10

Cure, Ruthy i Kika ja sam apsolutno ZA, možemo se dogovorit za zajedničku molitvu, mislim da je to nešto jako lijepo i zajednički je još i jače....najbolje navečer nakon svih dnevnih obveza, možemo se dogovorit i točno što da izmolimo kako bi bile sroz ujedinjene...Cure drage, uspjet ćemo mi, Kika znam da je teško, sve smo u tome, nemoj očajavat...

----------


## sara10

Cure, ja sam na poslu sad pa ne mogu dugo pisat... al popodne se možemo sve dogovorit za početak molitve! Radujem se tome, a tko god hoće od cura neka nam se pridruži! Zajedno smo jače!!!

----------


## lberc

pridružujem se

----------


## valiana

Da molitva je nešto što nam daje snage u našim borbama.Mi se molimo Praškom Malom Isusu jer se nadam da če naša molitve uslišat.A 5mj je mjesec Majke Božje pa molimo i krunice.I naravno čekam vaše dogovore za zajedničku molitvu oko 22 sata!

----------


## splicanka30

Cure,nova sam na ovom forumu i ovo mije prvi post uopće.
Vjerujem da je molitva nešto jako moćno...
Svaku večer ste mi u molitvama i rado bi vam se pridružila....

Vjerujem da će nam Bog svima dati ono što željno isčekujemo.....

----------


## kika222

Ja sam našla ove molitve...



Molitva sv. Riti 

Sveta zaštitnice nevoljnika, sveta Rito, 
čije molbe nebeski Otac ne odbija, koja si zbog obilja u postizanju milosti 
nazvana "zaštitnicom bespomoćnih" pa čak i nemogućeg, 
sveta Rito, tako ponizna, tako čista, tako ojađena, tako strpljiva, 
s tako samilosnom ljubavi za Raspetog Isusa, 
jer si od Njega isprosila sve što si tražila 
te se zbog toga svi  uzdaju u tebe u nadi utjehe ili izbavljenja, 
budi milostiva svojim moliteljima 
i založi se svojim utjecajem kod Boga poradi njih, 
da im udijeli obilno milosti sada, kao što ih je udijelio u tolikim čudesnim slučajevima 
na veliku slavu Božju, za širenje tvog štovanja i utjehu onima koji vjeruju u te. 
Obećajemo da ćemo te slaviti objavljujući tvoje milosti, blagoslivljati te 
i pjevati vazda hvale tebi i Bogu u čast. 
Uzdajući se u tvoje zasluge u utjecaj kod Presvetog Srca Isusovog molim te ... 
(ovdje navedi svoju prošnju) ... 


Molitva u nevolji 

Bože, 
nemam drugog tko bi mi pomogao, 
nemam drugog oslonca osim Tebe, 
Oče moj nebeski. 
K Tebi vapijem, Tebe zazivljem, 
Tebi se molim, 
jer mi samo Ti možeš pomoći. 
Potreba u kojoj se sada nalazim velika je. 
Više ne znam što bih učinio. 
Ako je tvoja volja, 
oslobodi me iz ove nevolje. 
Pokaži mi da si Ti jači od svake nevolje 
i od svih mojih neprijatelja. 
Ti me ne ostavljaš u nevolji. 
To dobro znadem. 
Amen. 

The miracle prayer

Lord Jesus, I come before Thee, just as I am, I am sorry for my sins, I repent of my sins, please forgive me. In Thy Name, I forgive all others for what they have done against me. I renounce Satan, the evil spirits and all their works. I give Thee my entire self, Lord Jesus, I accept Thee as my Lord God and Savior. Heal me, change me, strengthen me in body, soul, and spirit.

Come Lord Jesus, cover me with Thy Precious Blood, and fill me with Thy Holy Spirit, I love Thee Lord Jesus, I praise Thee Lord Jesus, I thank Thee Jesus, I shall follow Thee every day of my life. Amen.

Mary, My Mother, Queen of Peace, all the Angels and Saints, please help me. Amen.

--Say this prayer faithfully, no matter how you feel. When you come to the point where you sincerely mean each word with all your heart, Jesus will change your whole life in a very special way. You will see.--

----------


## sara10

Moj prijedlog za molitvu je slijedeći, da izmolimo po tri Očenaša, Zdravomarije i Slava Ocu, a nakon toga da možemo neku nama posebnu npr. meni je to molitva sv. Ani koja ovako glasi: 
 Molitva sv. Ani
O blažena i sretna sveta Ano, mati Isusove majke Marije, koja si molitvama, suzama i postom od Boga isprosila svoju kćerku,
nju pomno odgojila i pazila i napokon je u hramu Bogu prikazala, molim te ponizno da me kćerki svojoj preporučiš,
ako ti za me od nje štogod zatražiš, ufam se da ću to i zadobiti jer je bila ona na ovom svijetu tebi poslušna
i sada će u nebu uslišati molitvu tvoju. Amen

A možemo moliti u tekstu di se kaže "ako ti za me štogod zatražiš" umjesto toga "ako ti za me od nje zatražiš da postanem majka..."
Lijepa je i ova sv. Riti što je Kiki predložila pa može svak iza 3 Očenaša, Zdravo Marije i Slava Ocu izmoliti neku njoj posebnu, meni je to sv. Ana.
ŠTA KAŽETE? DA POČNEMO OD DANAS, TJ. VEČERAS U 22H???

----------


## Ruthy

Drage moje, ja sam za to da svatko moli ono sto intimno osjeca ili cini i inace.... bitno je da smo u isto vrijeme u molitvi..takodjer neka se pridruze i druge cure koje mozda nisu katolkinje... Bog je jedan i sve nas jednako voli...

----------


## Ruthy

Mozemo veceras u 22 krenuti...veselim se...

----------


## Ruthy

> Cure,nova sam na ovom forumu i ovo mije prvi post uopće.
> Vjerujem da je molitva nešto jako moćno...
> Svaku večer ste mi u molitvama i rado bi vam se pridružila....
> 
> Vjerujem da će nam Bog svima dati ono što željno isčekujemo.....


Dobrodošla Splićanka, značajno je to što ti je prvi post na ovom pdfu... Drago mi je da si nam se pridružila!

----------


## sara10

Ja mislim da je zajednička molitva dosta jaka, mislim u isto vrijeme i ista molitva (kao kad ljudi zajedno mole krunicu u crkvi ili kući) pa hajmo ovo "klasično" što sam predložila 3 Očenaša i Zdr.M i Sl. Ocu, a svaka od nas ima neke svoje molitve u kojima se nalazi kao što Ruthy kaže i koju može molit. Al ajmo barem u isto vrijeme zajedno istu molitvu izmoliti sve. To nije puno vremena, a ne mora to biti ovaj moj prijedlog, može neka nešto drugo predložit, al samo da *sve molimo istu* *molitvu u* tu uru 22h!Vjerujem da će nam se na taj način uslišati naše molitve!! Šta kažete, Ruthy, ostale???

----------


## s_iva

Može u 22, svaku večer...

----------


## kika222

Može u 22h oče naš....  Pa dalje kako koja želi i zna....

----------


## Mury

Drage moje, svaki dan već godinama molim za sve neplodne parove: bl. supružnicima Alojzu i Mariji, bl. Ivanu Pavlu II, sv. Leopoldu, sv. Anti, bl. Mariji Propetog Petković, sv. Ivanu Krstitelju, bl. Drinskim mučenicama, sv.Riti..ali molim kada dođem s posla, oko 19-20 sati. Ali evo, ako ne budem već u krevetu (jer sam često kao kokoš), dodat ću još jedan Oče naš..u 22 za sve nas  :Smile: . Drago mi je da nas ima puno koje molimo i vjerujemo! Ono što me drži ovih dana od kada sam izgubila bebe je vjera i molitva, inače bih vjerojatno u Vrapču završila.

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje suborke, prije par dana dobila sam od kume molitvu sv. Marti. njena prijateljica izmolila je moleci je za sebe bebu pa mozda i nama pomogne. 
molitva se moli  9 utoraka uz upaljenu blagoslovljenu svijecu. moze se moliti i svaki dan dok se ne uslisa molba al je vazno da se utorak ne preskoci.

MOLITVA SV. MARTI

O sv. Marto, ti prekrasna, uzmam pribjeziste u tvojoj pomoci, uzdajuci se u tebe da ces mi pomoci u nevolji i podrzavati me u mojim iskusenjima.
Kao zahvalnost, obecajem ti da cu posvuda siriti ovu molitvu.
Tjesi me u mojim brigama i teskocama, ponizno molim.
Uz veliku radost koja ti je ispunila srce kada si u svome domu u Betaniji pruzila utociste Spasitelju svijeta, molim, pomoli se za mene i moju obitelj, da sacuvamo svog Boga u svojim srci.a i da zavrijedimo dobivanje lijeka protiv svog siromastva, a prije svega kod one brige koja me trenutno pritisce: .... izreci svoju nevolju...
Molim te, spasiteljice u svakoj nevolji, pobijedi teskoce kao sto si pobijedila zmaja, sve dok ti nije lezao pod nogama. 
Oce nas, Zdravo Marijo, Slava Ocu
3x sv. Marijo moli za nas

----------


## kiki30

meni je moja prij. rekla za ovu molitvu,napisala mi je na papir i ja sam danas na trećem utorku..treba probati,vjerujem ako se moli iz srca da će nam se uslišiti
samo na kraju molitve ide 3xsv.Marto moli za nas (tako je meni napisano)

----------


## kiki30

svakako vam se pridružujem večeras  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Draga *Mury,*  vidim u potpisu koliko muke si već proživjela...Žao mi je zbog malenih...Zato molimo da shvatimo Njegovu volju i da nam udjeli milost. A najviše da kroz sva iskušenja prođemo s čim više snage, nade i vjere... 

Sviđa mi se *Kikin* prijedlog da krenemo s Očenašom, a onda tko zna dalje i kako... svatko je ponaosob nekome zavjetovan, nekoga štuje više ... Uz naveden svece, u Bibliji je spominjane žene koje su kasnije rodile, i Sara i Elizabeta i Ana ... osobno se uvijek direktno obraćam Bogu  :Smile:  , a krunicu molimo svaki dan... Ova naša skupna molitva će čuda učiniti jer je u zajedništvu... BVB

----------


## PetraP

i ja se večeras pridruzujem u 22h

----------


## sara10

Supercure, onda počinjemo sa Oče naš u 22h..drago mije da nas je sve više i više, kao što Ruthy molitva će čudo učiniti!

*Mury* neki dan sam čitala tvoj post o tome kako si cijelu misu proplakala na Majčin dan, srce mi se steglo...ne mogu niti zamisliti šta prolaziš (šta si prošla), a znam da jejako teško, al evo u našoj zajedničkoj molitvi bit će nam lakše, Mury čudni su putevi Božji, nekad strašno teški, ali na kraju tunela dolazi svjetlo....

----------


## Ruthy

Cure, u prvu večer zajedničke molitve krećemo u desetercu  :Smile:  (zasad) : *Sara10, Kika222, Iberc, Valiana, Splićanka30, S_iva, Mury, Sandy0606, Kiki30 i Ruthy* tj ja... lijep broj  :Love:  :Gumi-gumi:  :Preskace uze:  :Love:

----------


## sara10

Evo i Petra P je tu kao 11-ta!! A vjerujem da će ih biti još... :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Evo i PetraP nam se pridružila  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kjara

i ja se pridružujem

----------


## Ruthy

*Kjara*  :Yes:

----------


## Ruthy

Drage cure, *Sara10, Kika222, Iberc, Valiana, Splićanka30, S_iva, Mury, Sandy0606, Kiki30, PetraP, Kjara,* prva je zajednička molitva iza nas... 
Bile ste mi u mislima i molitvi, kao i druge cure... Iskustvo je čudesno i kao da se ono bitno negdje iz pozadine pokazuje tako da sam imala potrebu zahvaliti Njemu za ovaj poticaj i zajedništvo... Znam da smo u različitim fazama, i s različitim iskustvom, ali nada je jedna i ista...
Laka vam noć i bvb sve...  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Draga Ruthy, potpisujem sve što si napisala! Prva zajed. molitva je iza nas, ali nastavljamo i dalje sutra i svaki dan  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Evo, kod mene bilo molitve i sinoć, i jutros  :Smile:

----------


## splicanka30

Bile ste opet u mojim molitvama....
Ja vam se iskreno divim. Svakoj od vas...

----------


## Ruthy

Draga *Mury*, posebno si mi u mislima...

----------


## PetraP

da nastavljamo i dalje. jutros kad sam se probudila odmah sam se sjetila tog predivnog iskustva i opet zahvalila dragom Bogu.

----------


## valiana

> Evo, kod mene bilo molitve i sinoć, i jutros


Kao i kod mene...uz kavicu izmolih jutarnju krunicu za nerođene.... :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Nastavljamo i večeras...

----------


## Ruthy

Drage cure, evo netko je spominjao Sv. Ritu, danas je njezin blagdan zovu je svetica nemogućeg.

"Nebrojena čuda zbila su se njezinim zagovorom, a štovanje svetice nadaleko se proširilo.. Bog je čuo molitve sv. Rite za druge u nebrojenim prilikama, a ona će se zasigurno rado opet zauzeti u ime onih koji je sada mole - kako bi se nastavilo razumijevanje istine o veličini njezinog imena: Svetica nemogućeg!"..

----------


## sara10

Večeras ću onda svakako izmoliti i molitvu sv. Riti!
Nastavljamo i večeras, baš se radujem ovome i našoj zajedničkoj molitvi koja mora urodit plodom!

*Valiana* kada je tebi beta? Možemo, ako se slažete, moliti posebno jednu večer za neku od nas koja čeka betu ili punkciju ili transfer, npr. ako je nekoj sutra beta, večer ili dvije prije molimo posebno za tu nakanu da beta bude pozitivna, ili ako je nekoj punkcija sutradan molimo večer prije da dobije kvalitetne js-e koje će se oplodit i sl. za bilo šta što nekoj treba, samo se trebamo javiti u kojoj smo fazi! Šta kažete?? Nadam se da ne kompliciram i da vas ne ljuti ovaj moj prijedlog  :Confused:

----------


## valiana

Sara10 po meni je prijedlog super!A moja beta je 27.5 ima još vremena....Danas u 22 se skupljamo u našim molitvama :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Super Valiana, drago mi je, nadam se da će se i drugima svidjet prijedlog. Večeras u 22h smo opet zajedno u molitvama, tako je  :Yes:

----------


## PetraP

sara10 meni je to super ideja.

----------


## sandy0606

i ja se slazem s idejom. 
s vama i svim suborkama u mislima i molitvama  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Ja sam za .... Ja trebam vaše molitve da mi folikul nije prazan, da izdrži do punkcije.... I da molimo za našu dragu Iberc, da smogne snage za dalje.. Ma za sve nas!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Ovo je odlična ideja...sve sam isplakala dok sam čitala sve ove postove kako ste se povezale u tuzi, ljubavi, preko molitve u nadi do sreće...pridružujem se od večeras, mislim da nam svima treba molitva i još veće zajedništvo i u iščekivanju, tuzi, beskonačnom nadanju i veselju! :Love:

----------


## lberc

> Ja sam za .... Ja trebam vaše molitve da mi folikul nije prazan, da izdrži do punkcije.... I da molimo za našu dragu Iberc, da smogne snage za dalje.. Ma za sve nas!!!!!


Hvala vam cure...uz vas i zajedničku molitvu sve je lakše....dignut ću se ja jaka sam...neću odustati zbog još jedne negativne bete...kika molimo i za tebe da dobiješ jednu prekrasnu stanicu

----------


## Vrci

I ja molim za sve nas...Molim i inače, puno mi to pomaže

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* jako mi je drago da si nam se i ti pridružila! Draga Kike, kad je tebi punkcija, jel u petak?

----------


## Frćka

Sara, zajedno smo jače, neka nam se molitve usliše! ovo što proživljavamo, i to svaki dan već..., možemo samo mi razumjeti, jedna drugu! U 22.00!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Ajmo sv večeras moliti za Kiki, za punkciju u petak i bar jednu js! Se slažete? :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Slažem se  za *Kiku* večeras da folikul izdrži i da dobije js!!  Također ću moliti i za *Iberc* da smogneš snage za dalje i da ovaj neuspjeh ostaviš iza sebe što prije i okreneš se prema naprijed i također ću moliti za *Mury* za tebe draga od  :Heart:  nakon svega što si prošla da ti Bog da snage za dalje, a dat će sigurna sam!!

----------


## Frćka

> Slažem se  za *Kiku* večeras da folikul izdrži i da dobije js!!  Također ću moliti i za *Iberc* da smogneš snage za dalje i da ovaj neuspjeh ostaviš iza sebe što prije i okreneš se prema naprijed i također ću moliti za *Mury* za tebe draga od  nakon svega što si prošla da ti Bog da snage za dalje, a dat će sigurna sam!!


Potpisujem sve! :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Hvala  na molitvama za mene *sara10* i  *Frćka*  :Heart: ...evo molim za sve nas! I prijedlog molitve za večeras, budući je blagdan sv.Rite danas:

MOLITVA NA ČAST SV.RITI
(Ova molitva se moli na blagdan sv.Rite)

1. O velika čudotvorko katoličkog svijeta,o slavna sv.Rito iz Chasije!
Iz našeg srca podiže se pouzdana molitva na dan Tvoje drage svetkovine. U ovom svečanom času,u kojem se tisuće i tisuće srdaca pouzdano i puna svete nade obraćaju tebi,evo i ja pridružujem svoju smjernu molitvu da je Ti prineseš Presvetom Srcu Isusovu i Njegovoj Bezgriješnoj Majci,te mi isprosi sve potrbite milosti.

2. O velika svetice iz Chasije,zar bi bilo moguće,da moje pouzdanje u Tvoj zagovor ostane uzaludno? Nisi li ti ona koju narodi nazivaju Sveticom nemogućeg,Odvjetnicom beznadnih slučajeva?
Eto,upravo se i ja nalazim u tako nevoljnim prilikama radi mojih grijeha. Hoćeš li Ti odvratiti pogled od mene? Zar će za mene biti zatvoreno tvoje srce? Zar ja neću moći osjetiti Tvoj moćni zagovor?

3. Priznajem da sam nedostojna radi svojih grijeha,ali doista u ovom će se očitovati Tvoja nebeska ljubav,Tvoje veliko milosrđe,kada zadobiješ spasenje moje duše. Ovo je glavna milost koju molim od Boga,po tvom zagovoru,na dan tvojeg ulaska u raj,a stim i ostale potrebne milosti. O milosrdna sv.Rito,ispuni moje želje,čuj uzdahe moje,osuši moje suze a ja ću navještati ljudima da tko želi postići milost kod Boga,neka pita preko njegove vjerne službenice sv.Rite-pa će sigurno biti uslišan.

4. NA OVAJ DAN TVOJE SLAVE,sv.RITO u kojem se budi velika i živa tvoja moć u zagovoru. Molim te da mi isprosiš Božje milosrđe i blagoslov meni i cijeloj Katoličkoj Crkvi, svim svojim štovateljima širem svijeta. Bolesnicima,siromasima,zapuštenima,griješnicima svima i dušama u čistilištu. O ljubljena Zaručnice Propetog Isusa,od kojeg si primila jedan trn iz Njegove presvete krune,u ovaj dan tvoje slave- pmozi mi.

Tvoja zaštita neka me prati sve do smrti- Tako budi!

Izmoli; 3 Očenaša, 3 Zdravo Marije i 3 Slava Ocu!

Označio si Gospodine službenicu svoju sv. Ritu znakom svoje ljubavi i muke.

POMOLIMO SE,
Bože,koji si se udostojao sv.Riti tako velike milosti dati,da je ljubila neprijatelje i da je u srcu nosila i na čelu znakove Tvoje ljubavi i Tvoje muke,daj nam molimo te po njezinu zagovoru i njezinim zaslugama lako praštati našim neprijateljima i bolove tvoje muke razmišljati da obećane nagrade zadobijemo.
Koji živiš i kraljuješ u vijeke vijekova!
AMEN!

----------


## Ruthy

Cure nisam se stigla prije javiti ali u 22 sam bila s vama... i mm takodjer... Frcka i vrci  :Heart: , kik i ibrrc  :Kiss: .
Ln i bvb sve i molitve neka nas griju...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, ja bih vam se isto pridružila! 

Molim se već dugo - trenutno molim vrlo uspješnu krunicu Srcu Isusovom - to je jako lijepa krunica koju sam dobila od susjede a datira iz 1916.

----------


## kika222

Punkcijam bude valjda u pon... Hvala vam žene!!!!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

> Večeras ću onda svakako izmoliti i molitvu sv. Riti!
> Nastavljamo i večeras, baš se radujem ovome i našoj zajedničkoj molitvi koja mora urodit plodom!
> 
> *Valiana* kada je tebi beta? Možemo, ako se slažete, moliti posebno jednu večer za neku od nas koja čeka betu ili punkciju ili transfer, npr. ako je nekoj sutra beta, večer ili dvije prije molimo posebno za tu nakanu da beta bude pozitivna, ili ako je nekoj punkcija sutradan molimo večer prije da dobije kvalitetne js-e koje će se oplodit i sl. za bilo šta što nekoj treba, samo se trebamo javiti u kojoj smo fazi! Šta kažete?? Nadam se da ne kompliciram i da vas ne ljuti ovaj moj prijedlog


Sara, super prijedlog!
I to ima smisla jer molitva je "jača" ako moliš za nekog drugog, a ne za sebe. Pogotovo je jača ako se više ljudi moli za to. Ovo je uvijek napominjao pater Linić na svojim duhovnim obnovama.

----------


## Zima77

> Sara, super prijedlog!
> I to ima smisla jer molitva je "jača" ako moliš za nekog drugog, a ne za sebe. Pogotovo je jača ako se više ljudi moli za to. Ovo je uvijek napominjao pater Linić na svojim duhovnim obnovama.


sviđa mi se vaš prijedlog molitva je jača ako više ljudi moli ,ja molim sv.ritu i gospinu krunicu i to mi daje snagu za dalje cure u mojim ste molitvama svakodnevno ,,, :Klap:

----------


## Ruthy

Cure, evo ja znam da naša suborka *Mima32* čeka da joj padne beta, jer ima vanmaterničnu... sutra joj je kontrola, pa i nju spomenite u svojoj molitvi... 
Sviđa mi se *Sara* tvoj prijedlog, u raznim smo fazama i u raznim iskušenjima, pa nas ta molitva hrabri... pogotovo kad je s više strana... 
Ja poimenice nabrojim sve koje unosim u molitve, i pustim da mi Duh sam sugerira koga treba i kako... Najviše molim da nam da snage i povjerenja u Njega, a "sve ostalo će nam se nadodati, kako je obećao"...
*Nestrpljiva Anka* - dobrodošla  

Cure *Sara10, Kika222, Iberc, Valiana, Splićanka30, S_iva, Mury, Sandy0606, Kiki30, PetraP, Kjara, Frćka* (  :Kiss:  ) *Vrci, Nestrpljiva Anka*  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

I *Zima77* dobrodošla nam

----------


## valiana

Prekrasan osječaj u srcu kad zanš u 22 sata da smo sve skupa.... :Smile: I ne samo u potrebi nego i inače u životu,jer ne očekujem da če Bog baš sad dati ono što tražim...bit če to volje njegova kad on odluči!Cure držimo se skupa bit čemo jake i hrabre i uspijet čemo zahvaljujuči našim molitvama i nesebičnom međusobnom podrškom.

----------


## Frćka

> Prekrasan osječaj u srcu kad zanš u 22 sata da smo sve skupa....I ne samo u potrebi nego i inače u životu,jer ne očekujem da če Bog baš sad dati ono što tražim...bit če to volje njegova kad on odluči!Cure držimo se skupa bit čemo jake i hrabre i uspijet čemo zahvaljujuči našim molitvama i nesebičnom međusobnom podrškom.



Slažem se! Svima  :Kiss:  i dobro jutro! *Sarin* prijedlog je odličan, molimo za onu kojoj tad treba najviše,  :Heart:  :Kiss: *Ruthy* , večeras za Mimu32! Sve koje ste se pridružile, dobrodošle! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Prekrasan osječaj u srcu kad zanš u 22 sata da smo sve skupa....I ne samo u potrebi nego i inače u životu,jer ne očekujem da če Bog baš sad dati ono što tražim...bit če to volje njegova kad on odluči!Cure držimo se skupa bit čemo jake i hrabre i uspijet čemo zahvaljujuči našim molitvama i nesebičnom međusobnom podrškom.


*Valiana,* pa naravno, molimo da bude Njegova volja... Ali, On traži našu gorljivost, našu poniznost i ustrajnost, traži da mu se predamo i da idemo za Njim... Povjerenje u Boga da će nam dati ono što je najbolje za nas i onda kad nam treba, nekad Njegovo vrijeme nije i naše, to je teško shvatiti i prihvatiti nama koji čekamo i želimo... 

Ono što mogu posvjedočit i u što vjerujem je da Bog ništa ne dopušta da bi nas to ubilo, nego da bi nas spasilo...

Želim vam svima lijep jesenskoproljetni dan i puno mira i pouzdanja u srcu. 

Frćka  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy*   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## valiana

> *Ruthy*


 :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> 


*Valiana*  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

*Frćka i Valiana*  :Zaljubljen:  love is in the air  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

Cure, jako mi je drago da vam se sviđa moj prijedlog, srce mi je puno i jedva čekam 22h svaku večer od sada, sve vas  :Kiss: 
*Vrci, nestrpliva anka, Zima77* super što ste se pridružile  :Heart:  Mislim da će nas biti još više i više!!!

----------


## Ruthy

Naravno *Sara*, večeras za Mimu32 i njezinu nisku betu i da se riješi vanmaternične, a ako tko još ima neku potrebu ili prijedlog neka nam takođe (u)kaže  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

iskreno ja sam sinoć malo zakasnila na našu molitvu ali mislim da se svejedno čula i uvažava  :Smile: 
danas sam s vama u točno 22h-baš mi treba molitva da me malo smiri,da mi da još više vjere,jer imam neki loš osjećaj,da opet neće bit ništa ni od ovog pokušaja..  :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

*kiki30* - molit ćemo da bude, i da se ne bojiš, strah je najveći neprijatelj  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka i Valiana*  love is in the air


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> iskreno ja sam sinoć malo zakasnila na našu molitvu ali mislim da se svejedno čula i uvažava 
> danas sam s vama u točno 22h-baš mi treba molitva da me malo smiri,da mi da još više vjere,jer imam neki loš osjećaj,da opet neće bit ništa ni od ovog pokušaja..



*Kiki30*, večeras se molimo sve zajedno i za tebe, da uspije ovaj put!
 :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

> Naravno *Sara*, večeras za Mimu32 i njezinu nisku betu i da se riješi vanmaternične, a ako tko još ima neku potrebu ili prijedlog neka nam takođe (u)kaže


 :Love:

----------


## Kjara

> *Kiki30*, večeras se molimo sve zajedno i za tebe, da uspije ovaj put!


 :Love:

----------


## Kjara

za sve nas :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Cure drage, ovdje možemo raspravljati o svemu što se tiče molitve, drugi su pdfovi za druge teme. 

Što se tiče molitvi, najjača je molitva kad se zahvaljujemo... Kad smo u potrebi često zaboravljamo da imamo toliko toga što nam je udjeljeno... 
ja zahvaljujem Bogu (i Rodama) na mogućnosti da se o svom problemu razgovaram sa curama koje isto prolaze, jer ne volim baš o tome govoriti. 
I zahvaljujem što smo se prepoznale na ovom pdf.u  nemojte se hvatati na nebitne stvari... Svi smo djeca istog Oca, i sve nas isto voli. 
 :starac:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne bih željela da ovo shvatite kao provokaciju, ali stvarno me zanima. 
Kako vam je uspjelo ostati vjernici/vjernice nakon svega što je Crkva izrekla o MPO i nama koji se liječimo? Kažete li svećeniku za to? Na koji način ostvarujete kompromis između vlastitih stavova i stavova vjerske organizacije kojoj pripadate? Je li to nešto čega se sramite i ne govorite nikome o tome? Ili pak smatrate da Crkva tu griješi i da je to između vas i Boga?

----------


## Ruthy

> Ne bih željela da ovo shvatite kao provokaciju, ali stvarno me zanima. 
> Kako vam je uspjelo ostati vjernici/vjernice nakon svega što je Crkva izrekla o MPO i nama koji se liječimo? Kažete li svećeniku za to? Na koji način ostvarujete kompromis između vlastitih stavova i stavova vjerske organizacije kojoj pripadate? Je li to nešto čega se sramite i ne govorite nikome o tome? Ili pak smatrate da Crkva tu griješi i da je to između vas i Boga?


Konfuzija, ovo što pitaš jest provokacija! Otvori pdf i o tome se tamo raspravljaj ako želiš, mi ovdje molimo jer u to vjerujemo, i ja osobno ne želim unositi negativno niti u svoj život, a pogotovo ne na ovaj forum, s naglaskom na ovaj pdf. 
Svatko tko je vjernik i tko je u postupku nije u sukobu sa sobom ni s Bogom, pogotovo što nije istina ovo što si gore navele, ali ne vidim zašto bi o tome s tobom raspravljao ili s bilo kime. 
Stoga te molim da poštuješ nas ovdje i našu slobodu da se molimo, a ti idi u miru.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Ruthy*, sori ali koji dio moga posta nije istinit? Da se Crkva ne protivi MPO? To jedina činjenica, ostalo su pitanja o subjektivnim stavovima.
Dakle, postavljanje pitanja znači iskazivanje nepoštovanja?

----------


## Ruthy

Za sve postoji i vrijeme i mjesto. Ovaj pdf nije mjesto za to... Sigurna sam da na ovom forumu ima i takvih tema, pa se tamo priključi u diskusiju. Zapravo, već sam te isto zamolila i ranije, stoga tvoje ponavljanje pitanja na koje i prethodno nisam htjela odgovoriti je drskost tj. nepoštovanje. U mom svijetu, bar...

I ovo je zadnje što ću s tobom ovdje podijeliti, a curama se ispričavam na ovoj raspri.

----------


## kika222

Mislim da je ova rasprava otišla predaleko i samo ću reći da svatko vidi vjeru drugačije... Ne podržavam stavove crkve i ne hodam na misu i ispovijed, ali moram vjerovati da postoji netko ili nešto veće i to mi daje nadu... I zato sad molim i znam da sve ove žene koje su se okupile na ovoj temi ne vole to što crkva smatra da je " umjetna" oplodnja grijeh, jer one sve znaju da nema ništa umjetnog u tom postupku i još manje grješnog...Molim se Bogu za kojeg vjerujem da je negdje a ne svom popu, kardinalu ili papi!!! Moja vjera nema nikakve veze sa stavovima Crkve za koju smatram da je sa puno loših stvari izgubila vjernike....Svatko se nada i bori na drugačiji način ali znam da nam je svima cilj isti, da barem jednom možemo zagrliti svoje dijete!!!!

----------


## Ruthy

Kika, Crkva nije protiv MPO, nego protiv manipulacija. Ja sam sa svećenikom, koji mi je i prijatelj nekoliko puta razgovarala o tome, i on me je podržao. I ne sramim se o tome s nikim razgovarati niti se bojim, nego je teško nekom tko ovo ne prolazi razumjeti koliko je to čudno... a i ne želim da se prevelika pompa stvara oko samog postupka, da sačuvam energiju za sebe, da se čim više bavim bitnim stvarima, sobom, svojim tijelom, odnosom s partnerom, i da mi kroz ovo iskušenje više odgovora osamljenost nego razgovori i uvjeravanja... i ovo me već iscrpilo. 

Osim toga, jedini Bog daje život. Na ovaj ili na onaj način, bez Njegovog odobrenja života ne bi bilo.

----------


## Mury

> Večeras ću onda svakako izmoliti i molitvu sv. Riti!
> Nastavljamo i večeras, baš se radujem ovome i našoj zajedničkoj molitvi koja mora urodit plodom!
> 
> *Valiana* kada je tebi beta? Možemo, ako se slažete, moliti posebno jednu večer za neku od nas koja čeka betu ili punkciju ili transfer, npr. ako je nekoj sutra beta, večer ili dvije prije molimo posebno za tu nakanu da beta bude pozitivna, ili ako je nekoj punkcija sutradan molimo večer prije da dobije kvalitetne js-e koje će se oplodit i sl. za bilo šta što nekoj treba, samo se trebamo javiti u kojoj smo fazi! Šta kažete?? Nadam se da ne kompliciram i da vas ne ljuti ovaj moj prijedlog


*Sara10*, super prijedlog  :Smile: !!! Molit ćemo se svaki dan za posebne nakane, kako kome bude što trebalo!!!

----------


## ljubilica

cure budimo hrabre i molimo se. 
ovaj mjesec ssam išla na hsg i nadam se božjem čudu  :Zaljubljen: 
na Tjelovo radim, a imala sam želju oići u M.Bistricu  :Sad:  pa ako netko ide u M.B ili bilo koje drugo svetište, pomolite se za nas

----------


## sara10

> *Ruthy*, sori ali koji dio moga posta nije istinit? Da se Crkva ne protivi MPO? To jedina činjenica, ostalo su pitanja o subjektivnim stavovima.
> Dakle, postavljanje pitanja znači iskazivanje nepoštovanja?


*Konfuzija* kao što si ti bila toliko slobodna doći na ovu našu temu koja te ne zanima (za to si se jasno izjasnila) i provocirati jer ovo doista je provokacija, tako ću ja sad biti slobodna (a mislim da će se sve cure sa ove teme sa mnom složiti) da te zamolim da nam ne smetaš ovdje. Lijep ti je Ruthy napisala ako želiš komentirati to što te zanima, otvori novu temu. Eto draga , nemoj se ljutiti, a sigurna sam da ćeš svako malo ćirnuti nas ovdje da vidiš šta se dešava jer ovo je nešto lijepo, veliko i veličanstveno!!

----------


## sara10

Drage cure, ajmo ne komentirati više ove padobranske ulete na ovu našu temu!! Mi smo iznad toga, zato smo se i okupile ovdje! Jedva čekam 22h i da se ujedinimo u našim molitvama!
Znači večeras molimo za *Mimu32* da se njena vanmaternična riješi na što bezbolniji i brži način.

----------


## Ruthy

*Sara,* molimo za *Mimu32* i da joj se smanji beta, *Kiki30* da se ne boji i da je beta lijepo iznenadi, za *Kiku222* i njezine js, i za sve one koji nam padnu na pamet... i za iskušenja...
Iskušenja su dio vjere, a mi vjernici znamo da je molitva ne samo način da do nečeg dođemo, nego da do toga dođemo dostojanstveno poštivajući Njegovu volju. 
*
ljubilice,* dobro nam došla!

sretnemo se večeras u 22.. pusa svima

----------


## Frćka

*Sara*, slažem se sa svime! Drago mi je da sam tek došla doma kad je sve završilo jer me ono danas strašno ispraznilo, još toga mi nije trebalo niti ikome! Večeras za *Mimu32*!

----------


## ljubilica

*Ruthy* hvala na dobrodošlici, često škicam, mislim da sam i pisala koji put  :Smile: 
Vidimo se večeras

----------


## Konfuzija

> *Konfuzija* kao što si ti bila toliko slobodna doći na ovu našu temu koja te ne zanima (za to si se jasno izjasnila)


Krivo, baš me zanima zato sam i pisala. A svakome je slobodno pisati na bilo kojoj temi. Zvuči li ti poznato izraz "sloboda govora"? Osim ako sam pisala nešto uvredljivo i neprikladno, za to postoje admini i banovi.
Ali, bez brige, shvatila sam poruku. Vi ne želite razgovarati o tome. Okej. No takav grub i isključiv pristup baš i nije u stilu vjernika, znaš.

----------


## ljubilica

a zašto te zanima? nitko od nas se ne preispituje da li je ispravno što smo u mpo vodama i da li se nedaj bože sramimo?? čega da se sramimo?!?!
naše uporište je u molitvi i vjeri u boga a ne u tome tko je što rekao.
koje je tvoje uporište? u što se ti uzdaš?? što te podiže kad padaš?

----------


## lberc

konfuzija,ja priznajem da su mi se svećenici dosta zamjerili kad su se mješali u donošenje zakona,ali ja vjerujem u Boga,njemu se molim,ne svećenicima...krštena sam i od malenoga sam hodala u crkvu,jako sam to voljela,i danas vjerujem u Boga i bolje se osjećam kad se pomolim i lakše mi je...ja ne vjerujem da ću čudom ostati trudna,ali vjerujem da sam sve poduzela kaj je u mojoj moći(evo odlučili smo i predati molbu za posvojenje),ali mislim da je na kraju ipak sve u njegovoj moći....gle,svatko ima izbor,tko se hoće molit,moli se,tko neće ne mora. Nažalost sve nas povezuje isto,a to je borba za dijete i svatko se sa tim bori kak zna i umije.
ja se sjećam svog strica kad je sa 35 godina obolio od tumora,probao je sve živo za kaj je čuo da pomaže,hodao bioenergičarima,a nikad prije nije vjerovao u njih,lovio se za svaku slamku spasa...i ja bi išla bioenergičaru da me neko uvjeri da bu uspjelo,i pila bi ne znam kakve čajeve...kad si očajan vjeruješ i u ono u kaj ne vjeruješ.
cure,večeras sam sa vama :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

U današnje vrijeme i našim slučajevima-hvatamo se i za slamčicu. To što je crkva protiv-ne dira me, Bog nije,jer da je-nebi bilo prekrasne dječice koja su nastala na bilo koji "umjetni" način. 
Meni molitva (naravno, uvijek za druge),(nisam toliko često ispred oltara- da se imam obraza molit za sebe)-donosi mir i olakšanje.
 Ništa ne gubim s Vjerom, Molitvom I Nadom........mogu to sve samo pojačati u Vjeri za bolje sutra,veće uspijehe i svako dobro za sve.
Stoga-od večeras sam i ja uz Vas
BVB

----------


## piki

Jučer u 22 sam vas se sjetila i pridružila u brzoj molitvi. Probat ću i danas!

----------


## Ruthy

Orhideja i piki dobro dosle cure drage... pustimo dezinformacije..ovo je mjesto molitve i zajednistva...

----------


## Ruthy

Za sve koji misle da su nedostojne neka se samo sjete recenice iz Biblije koja kaze 'Nisam dostojna.da.ulidjes pod krov moj, ali samo reci rijec i ozdravit ce dusa moja' ... Samo rijec je dovoljna...

----------


## Mury

Ruthy  :Heart:  !!! A sad odoh moliti za sve nas,posebno mimu32,kiki30 i kiku222!

----------


## Ruthy

Cure *Sara10, Kika222, Iberc, Valiana, Splićanka30, S_iva, Mury, Sandy0606, Kiki30, PetraP, Kjara, Frćka, Vrci, Nestrpljiva Anka, Zima77, Ljubilica, Orhideja, Piki *  and myself - molimo i dalje...
Lijep dan vam želim svima, mir i blagoslov...

----------


## kika222

Ženice drage molimo i dalje... Meni punkcija u ponedjeljak....

----------


## baka

> darcy,nema ništa moćnije od molitve. svako večer u kratkoj molitvi pomolim se za sve nas. tako da nije problem nastavit


@mimi3, od molitve moćnije je pouzdati se i prepustiti se namjeri Stvoritelja. Molitva u tome pomaže. Sa vama sam hrabre i strpljive žene (i vaše ljepše polovice).

----------


## Ruthy

*Baka*, drago mi je što si s nama.

Što se tiče namjere Stvoriteljeve i molitve, mislim da bez molitve nema pouzdanja u Njega. To je naš razgovor s Njim, kao s Ocem. 
Molitva može biti i zahvala, a mi smo se odučile da molimo za druge istodobno kad i za sebe, pa čak ponekad i više, kako bi Mu u zajedništvu i nesebičnosti prenijeli poruku poniznosti, pouzdanja i ljubavi... Svaka na svoj način. 
Malo smo se aktivirale po onoj sv. Benedikata _Ora et labora, Deus adest sine mora_, sigurne da *milosrđe* i *milost* neće izostati...
 :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Baka* dobrodošla!

Drage cure, ja ću večeras moliti krunicu Božanskog milosrđa koja mi je jako posebna, za sve nas!
A posebno će mi biti u mislima *Kiki222* kojoj je punkcija u poned, *Valiana i Orhideja* za betu u ponedjeljak, za* Mimu*....i za sve nas naravno.
Ako još kome treba za šta uskoro, samo se javite cure.... :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Sa ja krunicu Božanskog Milosrđa molim svaki dan u 15 sati za sve nas! :Smile:  A večeras se opet nađemo u našim molitvicama nije važno ako i malo zakasnite bitno da ste s nama :Smile: !

----------


## mima32

Cure puno vam hvala na molitvama i sto mislite na mene. Pridruzit cu vam se i ja u molitvama kolko cu moc iz bolnice.
Beta je danas narasla. Nadam se da cu ostat stabilno da to rijesimo medikamentozno jer je T na opasnom mjestu pa bi operacija vjerojatno zavrsila odstranjenjem maternice...
Hvala vam svima jos jednom

----------


## Ruthy

> Cure puno vam hvala na molitvama i sto mislite na mene. Pridruzit cu vam se i ja u molitvama kolko cu moc iz bolnice.
> Beta je danas narasla. Nadam se da cu ostat stabilno da to rijesimo medikamentozno jer je T na opasnom mjestu pa bi operacija vjerojatno zavrsila odstranjenjem maternice...
> Hvala vam svima jos jednom


Draga *Mima* i u molitvama i u mislima, uz tebe smo draga!  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

*Mima* draga, bit ćeš mi večeras u mislima!

----------


## sara10

Draga* Mima* od srca ćemo moliti za tebe svaku večer, dat će Bog da sve ipak završi dobro, tj. da ne dođe do operacije...za to ću se posebno moliti. Drži se draga, uz tebe smo u našim molitvama  :Heart: 

Evo, treća večer jel tako iza nas je, puno vas mi je večaras bilo u mislima i za puno vas sam posvetila svoje zazive Božanskom milosrđu, a tako nastavljamo i dalje...

----------


## Ruthy

Cure drage, divno je ovo iskustvo, sinoć sam moleći zaspala, utopilila se i nekako mi je pasalo da se ne ustajem, ali taj san je bio kao nastavak molitve ...
Draga *Mima*, mislim na tebe, draga, puno i molim! 
*Iberc*, slučajno sam vidjela i tvoj post za usvajanje. To je isto velika i prekrasna odluka. Nadam se da će Bog uslišiti vaše molitve... Ne brini za materijalno, to će se sve nadodati... 
 :Heart:

----------


## lberc

*Iberc*, slučajno sam vidjela i tvoj post za usvajanje.

pa evo ja sam već dugo za to mm,baš i ne,a sad je to on sam predložio,sretna sam,ali me jako strah svega toga,najviše odbijanja,ali jaki smo..preživjeli bumo i to,samo da se i tu pokrenemo,imamo vjere i nadamo se da bude sve ok,a i kak je mm rekal jedan dan...ak ne uspijemo ni na jedan način i budemo bez djeteta ,to ne mijenja niš među nama
navečer smo opet skupa :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

*Iberc* jako je lijepa i važna vaša ustrajnost i povezanost, a to je prava ljubav, a gdje je ljubav tu je Bog - sigurna sam da plodovi neće izostati... 
Inače, iskrena molitva utječe i na stvari na koje mi dok molimo i ne mislimo, ona dolazi iz našeg srca, koje je središte, a onda se "širi u koncentričnim krugovima" oko nas, na sve moguće strane... Čuda se događaju na više razina ... baš mi se tako nekako obajvilo jutros, i primjetila sam da mi i preko dana dođe na pamet zazvati Gospodina u ime naše molitvene grupice ...  :Smile: 
 :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Cure drage dobar vam dan. Evo ja moram reći da jedna moja prija je bila danas na punkciji (išla je na priordnjak ovaj mjesec), ona isto ćirne na forum, ali ne piše. Imala je 2 folikula (koristila samo Femaru) i dobila je 1 js-u što je odlično za prirodnjak, bila je u mojim molitvama i dalje će biti...kao i sve mi..zato cure koje ste u prirodnajku ili planirate, samo hrabro...
*Ruthy*  slažem se sa tobom u svemu!
*Iberc* prekrasna odluka za posvajanje, to je za mene isto nešto jako lijepo i nesebično, nekom djetetu, koje bi možda otišlo krivim putem u životu, pružiti dom i toplinu. Ja i mm smo o tome onako razgovarali čisto usputno, ali smo rekli da ćemo do kraja ići da pokušamo dobiti svoje dijete dok me godine i plodnost služe...a ako ne uspije tko zna...
Cure moje, večaras smo opet skupa  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Draga cure, molite, ufajte se...
I ja se nadam da će vaše liječenje uspjeti i da ćete imati dijete.



Ali moram napisati radi brojnih članica foruma koji  su na početku mpo puta i svih drugih koji nisu dovoljno informirani o mpo postupcima  a prate ovu temu:

-dobiti jednu jajnu stanicu u ciklusu stimuliranom Femarom, nije nikakvo čudo, a najmanje predstavlja odličnu reakciju. 
-dobro praćenom prirodnom ciklusu u kojem je štoperica dana na vrijeme, uobičajeno je dobiti jajnu stanicu.
-u blago stimuliranim postupcima, a tu spada i stimulacija femarom, trebalo bi se ovisno o dobi i anamnezi pacijentice, dobiti više od jedne jajne stanice.

----------


## Ruthy

Draga* Inesz*, vidim da često pozivaš na informiranje, i to je sigurno jako važno. Ono što nas u praksi spriječava, bar mene, je što sam na početku, što je dr uvijek zauzet, i sl. Od sljedećeg ciklusa sam i ja na Femari, a to mi je dr dao jer kaže da za moje godine i moj AMH je to najbolja opcija. Meni osobno jako veliki stres izaziva i nepovjerenje u liječnika, pa se i s tim mučim. Stoga i za tu jakost molim. Hvala ti na dobronamjernom upisu.

----------


## Ruthy

... da sama sebe protumačim, nemam nepovjerenja u svog dr, nego zbog neznanja nekad nešto sumnjam pa se mučim s tim... krivo sam rekla, Sarice,,,

A nemir je ono što ne želiiiiim. Samo mir i povjerenje. 
Hvala cure moje, večeras nastavljamo... pusa  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

Još malo pa smo skupa! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Je Frćka draga i večeras smo skupa bile, baš sam danas nekako bezveze i trebalo mi nešto da me smiri. Ja uvijek molim za sve nas, al evo posebnos su mi u mislima bile *Mima* i *Clematis* da ne dođe do operacije i da se sve završi dobro na kraju za njih dvije  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Cure koje sutra idete po betu *Orhideja, Valiana* ili na punkciju *Kika222*, da se obradujete i razveselite... *Kiki30, PetraP* da ste mirne dok čekate, i naša malena *Mima32* da joj terapija pomogne i da se beta spusti... I svima drugima (nama) kojima treba hrabrosti i snage, da izdržimo sve nevolje... 

"Molite, i dat će vam se! Tražite, i naći ćete! Kucajte, i otvorit će vam se! Jer svaki koji moli, prima; tko traži, nalazi, i tko kuca, otvara mu se." (Matej 7,7-8)

Ugodan i lijep i blagoslovljen dan vam želim svima!
 :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

Cure,ne pišem ali svaku večer vas se sjetim i s vama sam.. :Heart:

----------


## sara10

> Cure koje sutra idete po betu *Orhideja, Valiana* ili na punkciju *Kika222*, da se obradujete i razveselite... *Kiki30, PetraP* da ste mirne dok čekate, i naša malena *Mima32* da joj terapija pomogne i da se beta spusti... I svima drugima (nama) kojima treba hrabrosti i snage, da izdržimo sve nevolje... 
> 
> "Molite, i dat će vam se! Tražite, i naći ćete! Kucajte, i otvorit će vam se! Jer svaki koji moli, prima; tko traži, nalazi, i tko kuca, otvara mu se." (Matej 7,7-8)
> 
> Ugodan i lijep i blagoslovljen dan vam želim svima!


Popisujem sve!

Cure sjetite se i mene, meni je sutra biopsija endometrija pa da sve prođe ok i da pridonese uspjehu kod implantacije. Želim vam ugodan dan svima i večeras opet u 22h samo zajedno :Yes:

----------


## špelkica

Cure, i ja se pridružujem! Sjetit ću se svih vas danas u 22 h u molitvi!!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## valiana

Svima nam želim da nam se desi ono što najviše želimo a u uz molitvicu če biti sve lakše.Do 22 sata veelika pusa

----------


## sara10

*Špelkica* drago nam je da nam se pridružuješ i dobrodošla! *Kika222* sretno sutra na punkciji (bit ćeš mi u mislima)!
Cure, za sve naše potrebe....do našeg konačnog cilja....molimo se zajedno....jer BOGU NIŠTA NIJE NEMOGUĆE.

----------


## Ruthy

> *Špelkica* drago nam je da nam se pridružuješ i dobrodošla! *Kika222* sretno sutra na punkciji (bit ćeš mi u mislima)!
> Cure, za sve naše potrebe....do našeg konačnog cilja....molimo se zajedno....jer BOGU NIŠTA NIJE NEMOGUĆE.


Potpisujem, za ove i za druge potrebe koje smo spominjali... A i  tebi *Sara* da biopsija bude uspješna, i bezbolna... *Špelkica,* dobrodošla u našu zajednicu... 
Još malo pa se vidimo ... 
 :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Ajmo cure večeras posebno moliti za *Kiku222*, za njenu punkciju, i za *Saru10*, da joj biopsija bude uspješna, i da nakon ove biopsije ostavri zdravu trudnoću  :Smile: .
*Sara10*, mila moja, znaš da ti to od srca želim, kao i svima nama ovdje  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

:Smile:  sve ste mi u mislima i molitvama

----------


## valiana

Evo popdne još odšetala do kipa Majke Božje i zamolila je i zahvalila na tome što je uz sve nas!Eto cure još malo pa smo skupa :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Hvala cure drage, znam Mury moja  :Heart: , i ja svima vama/nama želim od srca sve najbolje i da dođemo do naših bebica nakon svega što ovoga što prolazimo. Još malo i skupa smo  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Evo prije molitve samo ću još napomenuti i za *Valianu* i *Orhideju* koje sutra idu vadit betu. Cure drž te se, zajedno smo :Heart:  i nadamo se sutra lijepim vijetima od vas.

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala Vam  :Naklon:  :Naklon: 
I ja sam u molitvi s Vama-za sve potrebite 
BVB

----------


## Ruthy

Laku noć, drage moje, a sutra hrabro u nove pobjede ... Bvb!
 :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Trudilice moje, naša molitva je urodila plodom, dobili smo jednu js!!! Već sam se prepala jer sam jučer prokrvarila, ali dragi Bog nam se smilovao i uz Božju pomoć doći će i do oplodnje... Sutra zovem!! Orhideja i valiana dat će dragi Bog lijepu betu, samo vjerujte!!!!  Sve ste mi u srcu..pozz

----------


## Frćka

> Trudilice moje, naša molitva je urodila plodom, dobili smo jednu js!!! Već sam se prepala jer sam jučer prokrvarila, ali dragi Bog nam se smilovao i uz Božju pomoć doći će i do oplodnje... Sutra zovem!! Orhideja i valiana dat će dragi Bog lijepu betu, samo vjerujte!!!!  Sve ste mi u srcu..pozz


Jupiiiii!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## PetraP

kika222 :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

kika,bravo..baš mi je drago
ja danas mislila pišnut test a ne mogu,nemam hrabrosti,strah me ponovnog minusa...  :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

Bravo *Kika222* - baš si me razveselila!

Cure - jedna od formuašica mummy_s je preminula  :Sad:  spomenimo i nju večeras u molitvi, i njezinu obitelj, muža, djecu, sestru, roditelje... neka im Bog podari snagu, nadu i vjeru. A njoj vječni pokoj!
 :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Kiki nemoj raditi test... Strpi se do bete!!!! A onda lijepa brojčica~~~~~~~
Hvala vam žene za sve!!!
Molimo i za mummy :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

Slažem se, *Kiki30* ne radi test, pa strpljen je i spašen. 
*Kika222* - znala sam da će biti uspješan prirodanjak  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

*Kika222* odlično za js-u :Very Happy: , doći će i do oplodnje, molit ćemo se... A kako to da si prokrvarila prije dan prije punkcije, nije mi jasno?
*Kiki30* za izdržljivost...još malo izdrži, molit ćemo se da bude sve ok i da nam objaviš veliku betu.
Vidjela sam ovo za forumašicu mummy koja je umrla i rastužilo me, pomolit ćemo se večeras i za nju, naravno.
*Valiana i Orhideja* cure jako mi je žao  :Love: , al nedaj te se, molit ćemo se i dalje za vas da skupite snagu i da slijedeći bude uspješan!

Cure, evo još malo i odoh ja na biopsiju...čujemo se!

----------


## Frćka

*Sara10*, sretno! *Kiki30*, izdrži još malo!* Kiki222* ni meni nije jasno, kakvo krvarenje?

----------


## kika222

Žene jučer popodne mi se ispustilo malo krvi i bila sam sigurna da mi je to folikul puknuo, imala sam cistu na desnom j pa mislim da je to cista puknula.. Dođem danas kod dr.B i velim mu da mislim da smo zakasnili, a on meni da je to dobar predznak... Pogleda i veli tu je... i još imamo stanicu veli biolog... suze su mi došle u oči..Vidjet ćemo sutra...

----------


## Frćka

Ajme supeeeer onda! Uf, već me bilo štrecnulo!

----------


## Frćka

Večeras, *Kiki222*, da se oplodi jajna stanica! *Kiki30*, *Jejja* za pozitivnu betu, *Orhideja* da bude ipak T i da se beta pravilno nastavi duplat!

----------


## Ruthy

> Žene jučer popodne mi se ispustilo malo krvi i bila sam sigurna da mi je to folikul puknuo, imala sam cistu na desnom j pa mislim da je to cista puknula.. Dođem danas kod dr.B i velim mu da mislim da smo zakasnili, a on meni da je to dobar predznak... Pogleda i veli tu je... i još imamo stanicu veli biolog... suze su mi došle u oči..Vidjet ćemo sutra...


Draga, eto to je malo čudo  :Smile:  
Ali kako kaže dr.B da je dobar predznak? I ja mislim da je to bila cista, je li te bolilo?

----------


## kika222

Kao predznak ovulaciji, nemam pojma... Nije me ništa bolilo, a i ja mislim da je to bila cista...

----------


## mima32

Cure hvala svima jos jednom od srca. Moja beta se smanjila. 
Kad izadjem iz bolnice bit cu redovito s vama. Sad sam kako stignem. 
Malo mi je teze pratit preko mob.

----------


## orhideja.

MM je ponovno na terenu  :Sad:   tako da sam ponovno od večeras u 22.00 uz Vas u Molitvi

----------


## sara10

Cure, meni je biopsija prošla i sve je bilo ok. Trajalo je skroz kratko 2-3 min i ništa strašno, malo neke grčiće sam osjetila, al ništa strašno, sad malo osjetim kao prvi dan menzesa lagane grčeve, al smirit će se. Iza toga ja i mm išli malo prošetat uz more. Hvala svima na podršci. Toliko o meni.
*Mima32* bit ćeš u našim molitvama i dalje, držimo  :fige:  da se sve privede kraju bez komplikacija i operacje, a hoće.
*Kika222* za oplodnju tvoje js-e. *Kiki30* za pozitivnu betu i da izdržiš još malo...stvarno bi volila da ti uspije jer vidim da ti je 11-ti put.
Još malo i zajedno smo u našoj molitvi.

----------


## Frćka

*Sara*, super! Nek ti donese sreću! :Smile:  Za *Mimu32*, *Kiki30*, *Kiku222*, *Orhideju* i sve ostale cure za sve! :Smile:  Još malo! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Želim vam od srca svima da uskoro nas razveselite i objavite da ste trudne! Sve i jedna! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

I ti Frćka i ti, odoh se pomolit za nas...

----------


## BHany

cure, ovo je vaš kutak za molitvu koji smo vam ostavili...za sve koje imaju tu potrebu...o svemu drugome, kao i za razgovore o tijeku i fazama postupka imate odbrojavanje i druge teme...molim vas zato da se držite teme

----------


## sara10

Primljeno na znanje BHany!

*Kika222* od srca ćemo večeras moliti da se tvoja js oplodi i da ti sutra jave lijepe vijesti! Draga Kika222 imaj vjere i samo pozitivno i hrabro, večeras si nam u molitvama  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Sarice  još se nadam... Molimo za sve !!!!

----------


## Vrci

Ja se molim da se moj 1js oplodi i da ću doći do transfera  :Sad:

----------


## splicanka30

Vrci onda večeras molim za tebe....

----------


## kika222

Molit ćemo i za tvoju lijepu js Vrci~~~~~~
Molit ćemo i za orhidejino duplanje bete sutra~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

*Frćka* *kika222* vi ste mi ovdje najpozitivnije  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Love: 
Molim i ja..... *lara39+*  molitva i za njenu betu u petak (ili ranije) i za sve ostale  :fige:

----------


## kiki30

Drage moje,nisam puno pisala ali svaku večer sam vas se sjetila..evo nažalost ja pišem još jedan poraz,11.po redu,joj kako je teško..preteško..
Malo mi treba odmora od svega,tako da vas napuštam do jeseni ali znajte da ću vas se sjetiti i biti sa vama i dalje u molitvama u 22h..
Čuvajte mi se,budite hrabre,uporne i strpljive..ja još uvijek nekako vjerujem da će doći i naše vrijeme,vjerujem...
Šaljem vam puse... :Heart:

----------


## lberc

kiki :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Pozdrav cure drage, bila sam zadnjih dana u velikoj guzvi, ali večernje zajedništvo nisam zaboravila. 
*Bhany,* ne zamjeri što u ovoj temi spomenemo i nešto što nije isključivo o molitvi, kad se povežeš s nekim na duhovnoj razini, imaš potrebu i takvu stvari iskomentirati. 
*Kika30,*  :Love:  bit ćeš i dalje s nama u molitvi, draga... Lijepo je da ne gubiš vjeru, i tvoje je svjedočanstvo stvarno veliko, i puno puno govori... 
*Kika222, Orhideja, Mima32* -- u mislima i molitvi
Sve ostale moliteljice, na dan prije velikog blagdana, za milost, nadu i mir i dobre vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## sandy0606

cure moje sutra idem po naseg smrzlica. uzasno me strah... spomenite me u molitvama...  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

> cure moje sutra idem po naseg smrzlica. uzasno me strah... spomenite me u molitvama...


*Sandy,* večeras ćemo te spomenuti. Ne boj se! Bit će dobro...  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Moja stanica se oplodila, sad me strah za dalje. Nikad nisam imala samo jednu, pa sad stalno molim da sve prođe ok (i u mislima pripremam novi postupak  :Sad:  )

Sandy, znam kakav je osjećaj, bit će sve u redu

----------


## kika222

Evo me trudilice, nažalost naša js je nezrela i u pon idem po otpusno pismo i dogovor za dalje... I dalje molim s vama u nadi da ćemo sve jednom postati majke....

----------


## Ruthy

*Vrci,* ne boj se! 
*Kika222*, očito smo pozvani na ustrajnu molitvu... i nadu, i vjeru da ćemo na kraju svi imati svoje dijete. Jer ako nam je Bog dao želju i nadu, dat će i način. Pusa mila
 :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Drage cure, ovih dana je dosta negativnih vijesti na forumu, ali ne gubimo nadu, budimo ustrajne, ako se molimo Bogu ne znači da ostajemo trudne sa slijedećim ciklusom, postupkom, trebamo biti ustrajne u molitvi i dat će Bog da postanemo majke. Zato Kika222, Orhideja i ostale ne klonite i ne bojte se! I dalje se molimo za sve nas.
*Kiki30* i dalje si nam u mislima i molitvama  :Heart: 
*Sandy, Vrci*  ne bojte se, molit ćemo za vas, da se mrvice prime.
Svaku večer sam s vama u 22h i sve ste mi u mislima. 
Ruthy  :Heart:

----------


## PetraP

kika222 baš mi je žao . nikad ne odustaj!  vidimo se u 22.00h

----------


## kika222

Vrci draga samo hrabro... Uz molitvu sve se čini izglednije, pa čak i ova tvoja prekrasna mrvica.... Sretno :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam žene za vaše molitve, znajte da vam svima želim ono što i sebi, a to je da imamo barem jedno malo biće kojem ćemo dati ovu silnu ljubav koju toliko dugo nosimo u sebi...

----------


## Vrci

Bože, molim te olakšaj nam ove dane. Neka naši embriji budu jaki, neka se prime i da i mi  sve doživimo tu sreću.
Sve ovo je teško, jako teško. Nekad je preteško ostati pozitivan, nekad je najbolja opcija plakati i vikati. Ali molim te da sve to ne bude uzalud.
Kažu da ne daješ ljudima više nego što mogu pretrpiti. Mislim da smo mi sve pokazale da smo jake, molim te da je došlo vrijeme kraja ovih muka...

Ja se svaki dan barem par puta sjetim te svoje mrvice tamo u labu, molim se da bude jaka i hrabra i da raste. I da dođe k meni, i da nas razveseli za 9.mj. Iako dio mene nema veliku nadu - ipak je to samo jedna mrvica, do sad sam ih uvijek imala više. Ali možda je to ona koja je odabrana... uf Bože molim te budi uz nas...

----------


## sara10

*Vrci* molit ćemo se za tebe i za *Sandy*, za vaše mrvice da se čvrsto prime. Vrci kada je transfer?

Moram reći da mi je jako drago za *Mimu32* da beta pada i u situaciji u kojoj se našla, da ipak ide sve ka pozitivnom završetku. I dalje si nam u mislima i molitvama draga Mime.
*Frćka* i ti ćeš mi biti posebno u molitvama narednih večeriju, za tvoj folikulić i js-u, da bude kvalitetna, oplodi se i primi za tebe, Frćkice draga. Znam da si ti pozitivna i to mi je super  :Very Happy: 
Ruthy,Mury i na vas mislim i na sve, sve nepolodne parove... 
Vidimo se večeras u 22h, cure drage.

----------


## Vrci

Sutra...i osjećam se krivo što sam već sve otpisala a nije ni počelo... Mislim da se ovako štitim od eventualnog razočarenja. Ipak mi je ovo već 4.transfer...
Ali osim moje, i vaše su mi mrvice u mislima

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje sve proslo ok danas. Hvala Bogu. I danas sam s vama u molitvi u 22h. Molim za sve nase suborke i suborce...  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

*Vrci* sretno danas, draga! *Sandy*, drago mi je da je prošlo dobro. Molimo i dalje za sve, za postojanu nadu i ustrajnost, iskušenja su velika...
*Sara, Frćka, Mima, Iberz, Kika, Kiki, Mury* i ostale suborke  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

*PetraP, Valiana, Orhideja, Splićanka, Špelkica, Ljubilica, Kjara, Piki, Baka, S_iva, Nestrpljiva anka, Zima77* da vas imenom zazovem  :Smile:  
Cure, znam da su neke od vas na pauzi do jeseni, da su neke umorne od propalih pokušaja, i da nas mnoge čitaju i suosjećaju, premda se ne javljaju... Kad molim spominjem poimenice koga se sjetim a i druge cure koje me taknu na forumu. Malo sam manje prisutna ovih dana, također u vlastitim iskušenjima, ali nadam se i vjerujem da će nas obasjati jedno prekrasno sunce, sve! 
Pozivajmo se u molitvi na Saru (bilbilijsku :Smile: ) Elizabetu odnosno sve one kojima je u Bog uslišio molbu da postanu majke... Pozivanje na te "slučajeve" uslišanih molbi kad su se već prestale nadati ima snažno značenje... 
Svijesni smo da je nada malo gorušičino zrno koje negdje potajno u nama klija, a kad se vremenski uvjeti stvore, bukne i dozori kao ogromno stablo. Nada i povjerenje je ono što nas dnevno iznese u dan. Ne gubimo je nikad. 
 :Heart:  sa vama sam, vaša suborka i supatnica  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Za *Saru*, za *Saruuuuuu*! :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
*Ruthy* za tebeeee! :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
Za sve cure koje iščekuju svoju  :Heart:

----------


## orhideja.

I ja sam uz vas....Molim za sve....  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
 :Shy kiss:  svima

----------


## lberc

> Za *Saru*, za *Saruuuuuu*!
> *Ruthy* za tebeeee!
> Za sve cure koje iščekuju svoju


potpisujem...ja bi da mi se curica jednog dana zove sara,ali neće mm,to mi je prekrasno ime

----------


## kika222

U mislima ste mi cijeli dan, molim za svaku od vas, sarice tvoj prekrasni smrzlić te čeka... Bit će to dobro... Vrci tvoja mala mrvica možda bude najjača od svih prijašnjih i primi se za mamicu sljedećih 9mj...
Orhideja ja se nadam iskreno da će beta biti trostruko veća... 
Frćka bit će to super prirodnjak...
Sandy samo imaj vjere...
U 22h bit ćemo opet zajedno...

----------


## valiana

> *PetraP, Valiana, Orhideja, Splićanka, Špelkica, Ljubilica, Kjara, Piki, Baka, S_iva, Nestrpljiva anka, Zima77* da vas imenom zazovem  
> Cure, znam da su neke od vas na pauzi do jeseni, da su neke umorne od propalih pokušaja, i da nas mnoge čitaju i suosjećaju, premda se ne javljaju... Kad molim spominjem poimenice koga se sjetim a i druge cure koje me taknu na forumu. Malo sam manje prisutna ovih dana, također u vlastitim iskušenjima, ali nadam se i vjerujem da će nas obasjati jedno prekrasno sunce, sve! 
> Pozivajmo se u molitvi na Saru (bilbilijsku) Elizabetu odnosno sve one kojima je u Bog uslišio molbu da postanu majke... Pozivanje na te "slučajeve" uslišanih molbi kad su se već prestale nadati ima snažno značenje... 
> Svijesni smo da je nada malo gorušičino zrno koje negdje potajno u nama klija, a kad se vremenski uvjeti stvore, bukne i dozori kao ogromno stablo. Nada i povjerenje je ono što nas dnevno iznese u dan. Ne gubimo je nikad. 
>  sa vama sam, vaša suborka i supatnica


Potpisujem sve.Malo skupljam snagu za dalje ali stalno sam s vama u 22 sata!Cure držite se i vjerujte i bit če!

----------


## sara10

Kad vas čitam moja nada je sve veća i veća, vi ste meni isto sve u mislima i kada molim u 22h sve vas se sejtim, a molim i općenito za sve neplodne parove da se Bog smiluje i daruje nam toliko željeno dijete.
Ruthy sve potpisujem što si napisala.
Kika222 čekaju me 2 smrzlića, ne jedan, ajme što ih iščekujem željno. 
Frćka  :Heart: 
Iberc ako ja budem imala dijete i bude kćer sigurno će se zvati Sara, to mi je ime krasno i sviđa se i meni i mm, zato sam se i prijavila s tim imenom.
Cure ne odustajmo, molimo se zajedno svaku večer i Bog će nam uslišat naše molitve, a samo On zna kada.

----------


## Vrci

Stalno sad molim za sve nas. Ne znam jel od zajedništva, moj mrvek je jako dobar. Sad neka ga vidim opet za 9mj i nema veće sreće.

Hvala svima što se podržavamo, meni to puno znači

----------


## Mury

Cure moje,ovih dana sam imala goste,pa nisam bas svaku vecer molila u 22;ali sam molila pred spavanje oko ponoci.Veceras sa s vama opet u 22.

----------


## Ruthy

*Mury,* ti si naša hrabrica.. Cure i mene uhvatila neka praznična iznenađenja, ali s vama u mislima i molitvi. Za ono <3 koje željno isčekujemo, i da nas prati dragi Bog...

----------


## Frćka

> *Mury,* ti si naša hrabrica.. Cure i mene uhvatila neka praznična iznenađenja, ali s vama u mislima i molitvi. Za ono <3 koje željno isčekujemo, i da nas prati dragi Bog...


Isto kod mene i potpisujem! :Smile:

----------


## piki

Ni ja nisam zadnjih par večeri bila s vama ali zato od danas nastavljam! Sve ste mi u mislima i molitvama.

----------


## sara10

Cure, ja sam s vama svaku večer u 22h. I večeras se vidimo.

----------


## Vrci

Ja također i dalje molim, baš mi pomaže.

----------


## Ruthy

Cure drage, na pdf.u Gdje boli neplodnost, cure su napisale svoja bolna iskustva, pogotovo vezana za okolinu, nerazumjevanje, i sl....
Što mislite da na ovom našem pdfu svaka od nas kaže što joj je na duši, i s čime se najviše muči, ili što je najviše raduje, ili što joj se pojašnjava dok moli? 
Mene uvijek nekako zatekne u molitvi kako molim za druge, za one koji su se taj dan razočarale, ili imaju izvanmaterničnu, a manje za ono što je meni važno, da ja budem trudna, da se meni dogodi prekrasna beta, i kao pa još nisam puno puta pokušala - nek bude curama koje se duže trude... Ne znam je li to ispravno, ali čini mi se da je u molitvi potrebno spomenuti i konkretno, baš ono što želiš i za sebe... Eto, kao da se osjećam pomalo nedostojna, ponekad, a onda me istodobno uhvati strah kako je sa svakom mengom manja mogučnost da ostanem trudna, jer su visoke godine... 
Eto, tako ja nekad se zapetljam i dok molim, pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva i vaši "problemi"... 

Na kraju nam ostaje utjeha da u ″Bogu ništa nije nemoguće″, kako kaže Krist, samo trebamo surađivati... To zadnje kao da nekad ne činim dovoljno. 

Želim vam miran i blagoslovljen dan, bez iskušenja i s puno strpljenja... i nade.

----------


## sara10

Ja se isto u molitvi sjetim cura koje su sada u postupku ili čekaju betu ili nešto drugo ili problemi sa izvanmaterničnom ili sl..

Večeras će mi biti u mislima naša* Frćka* kojoj je sutra, prva folikulometrija, zatim *Vrci, Sandy* koje čekaju betu, *Ruthy* koja uskoro kreće, moja *Mury* da smo zajedno na porodiljnom (mjesec-prije poslije nije bitno),* ina* (sa splitske teme) koja čeka betu i kojoj je ovo šesti pokušaj, *LeaST* za nakanu koja njoj treba (a ona i ja znamo koja je), i za sve nas naravno.... Spomenila sam neke cure koje se nisu javljale na ovoj temi, ali znam da je čitaju.. Cure, evo skoro je deset sati, idemo....

----------


## sara10

I moram samo napisati da mi je i* Orhideja* bila večeras u molitvi koju prethodno nisam spomenila...

----------


## Zima77

Svaku vece se spomenem svih zen a koje se bore da dobiju svoje zlato,znam da bog cuje moje molitve,pitanja I molim ga da nas se sjeti I podari nam dar majcinstva jer mi smo to sve zasluzile svojim suzama,patnjama,bolima I samo mi molitva daje snagu da idem naprijed

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala ti sara  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  daješ mi snagu  :Kiss: 
u frci sam-ne pišem..ali molim obavezno

----------


## Mury

*sara10*, naša voditeljica-moliteljica  :Heart: !!!
Cure, sve ste u mojim molitvama i mislima  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Evo žene ja sam se pomolila i sad za sve vas, a posebno za našu orhideju, da joj beta i dalje lijepo raste!!!! 
Da vas ne nabrajam, sve ste mi u mislima i svakoj želim prekrasan dan...

----------


## Frćka

Sve zajedno za svih! :fige:

----------


## Ruthy

Cure večeras smo skupa, ako tko vidi ovu poruku nek me spomene ili me se sjeti u molitvi.. BVB sve!

----------


## sara10

Ruthy, svaku večer si mi u molitvi...

----------


## Frćka

I meni ste sve u mislima po cijeli dan! *Ruthy* :fige:  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Ljubim cure moje... tesko je i zahtjevno. Tjesi me sto nisam sama.. i veceras se vidimo...samo da dodje m

----------


## valiana

> Sve zajedno za svih!


Tako je zajedno smo jače!U 22 na starom mjestu :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Ruthy*, molim za tebe :Love: 
Cure, ajmo se večeras pomoliti za našu dragu *Crvenkapicu* koja je danas imala kiretažu, izgubila i drugog anđela  :Sad: ! Tako sam tužna zbog nje, i jedino što mogu moliti Boga da joj dadne snage, i pošalje već na jesen utjehu, jer ta žena je više nego zaslužila da napokon u njen život uđe jedno malo stvorenje koje će ju grliti i odagnati koliko toliko tugu koju sada osjeća!!!

----------


## sara10

Moj Bože, nisam ni znala za Crvenkapicu, a pratila sam je na splitskoj temi (ali ne pratim trudnoću nakon MPO-a baš). Hoćemo, za nju ćemo se pomolit, moj Bože strašno, neka joj Bog da snage!

----------


## Ruthy

Jao, baš mi je jako jako žao za Crvenkapicu... Baš me njezin slučaj bio razveselio, mislim da je ona bila prva trudnica zaprava kad sam ja pristupila, baš baš grozno... 
Cure - ajmo zajedno večeras za Crvenkapicu -- za snagu, i da sve čim bolje prođe, i da se čim prije oporavi ....  :Sad: 

O Bože, ti znaš što je pravo što je krivo, i dopuštaš da se dogodi ono što i ne razumijemo... molimo te za jakost, za snagu, za zdravlje, za mir, za dijete, za milost... Usliši nas...


*Mury,* hvala ti ... m stigla danas, na vrijeme za postupak... hvala vam svima...  bvb

----------


## Frćka

Večeras za *Crvenkapicu*!  :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Molimo za crvenkapu i njezina dva anđela :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sandy0606

danas molim malo ranije... posebno mi je u mislima crvenkapica... dragi Boze daj joj snage i utjesi je... 
s vama sam u mislima stalno.  :Kiss:

----------


## cvjet

I ja se pridružujem molitvi za crvenkapicu ...Bože daj joj snage ...Ja sam veliki vjernik i nikad mi vjera nije bila na kušnji do prije dva tjedna kad je prestalo kucat moje malo srce...jako sam bila ljuta...imam osječaj da me Bog iskušava moju vjeru u ovom postupku al baš je radila sam test tri dana prije bete i bio je negativan i ja onako sva tužna ležim i gledam u sv.Antu i govorim mu uradi čudo za mene i pogledam test ponovno i nagledam drugu crtu al tako bljedu jedva vidljivu to je bilo moje čudo....Bože ti znaš najbolje svoje razloge...

----------


## Ruthy

> I ja se pridružujem molitvi za crvenkapicu ...Bože daj joj snage ...Ja sam veliki vjernik i nikad mi vjera nije bila na kušnji do prije dva tjedna kad je prestalo kucat moje malo srce...jako sam bila ljuta...imam osječaj da me Bog iskušava moju vjeru u ovom postupku al baš je radila sam test tri dana prije bete i bio je negativan i ja onako sva tužna ležim i gledam u sv.Antu i govorim mu uradi čudo za mene i pogledam test ponovno i nagledam drugu crtu al tako bljedu jedva vidljivu to je bilo moje čudo....Bože ti znaš najbolje svoje razloge...


Mi koji vjerujemo, uzdamo se u njega... ali to ne znaci da nije tesko, da ne patimo, da se ne pitamo zasto bas mi, ja...
Sve vi ste cudo... svatko tko se svaki dan nosi sa tim, cudo je u mojim ocima... cudo ... cvjete

----------


## sara10

Cvjet dobrodošla, zajedno smo jače. 
Crvenkapica mi je stalno u mislima, jako me iznenadilo, doslovno preko noći joj se to desilo. Molim se za nju.
*Ruthy* tebi stigla m (meni još nije, ludim pomalo), znaš da si mi u mislima i svaku večer u molitvama, kao i ostale naravno. Držim fige za ovaj postupak, upregnit ćemo svu našu duhovnu snagu za tebe, Frćku, Sandy, vrci...i sve odtale da sad ne nabrajam jer žurim. Sretno svima u mislima ste mi i kao što Ruthy zna reći, miran i blagoslovljen dan vam želim!

----------


## Ruthy

*Sarice* naša, hvala ti, i da čim prije dođe, znam kako je čekati... ali doći će! Pusa ti i lijep dan!

----------


## Ruthy

Drage cure, veceras imam potrebu moliti za sve doktore, biologe i sestre s kojima pokusavamo ostvariti trudnocu...
Da imaju strpljenja, vremena, paznje i ljubavi za sve pacijentice, da shvate koliko je to na vazno... Boze, blagoslovi i njih i nas... Amen.

S vama i veceras tj sad...

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam osim svih nas veceras molila i za doktore,biologe i sestre koji se tako brinu za nas u cijelom nasem putu

----------


## orhideja.

I ja sam tu , da ne nabrajam sve posebno-u mislima ste mi svako večer  :Love:  :Shy kiss:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## špelkica

Cure i ja sam s vama svaku večer iako rijetko pišem. Žao mi je zbog Crvenkapice, danas sam tek skužila kaj se dogodilo, stvarno nemam riječi...  :Crying or Very sad: 
Neka joj On podari snage za dalje!

----------


## splicanka30

I ja sam dalje s vama...
Crvenkapicu ću posebno spomenut u molitvama... jako mi je žao za nju  :Sad: 

Vrci,sara i inaa za vas molim svaku večer....

----------


## Vrci

Hvala svima, vjerujte da ove molitve pomažu i imaju utjecaj  :Wink: 

Ja molim i ujutro i pred spavanje, ne samo u 22 sata... za sve nas, za sve naše borbe, i za svog mrveka...

----------


## sara10

> I ja sam dalje s vama...
> Crvenkapicu ću posebno spomenut u molitvama... jako mi je žao za nju 
> 
> Vrci,sara i inaa za vas molim svaku večer....


*Splićanka* puno ti hvala, baš mi je bilo lipo ovo pročitat. Evo Ina nam je trudna, za koju si spomenila da moliš, a bila je i meni u molitvama nakon njenog transfera.
Ma sve smo ovdje zajedno i molimo jedna za drugu, lijepo je to zajedništvo.

----------


## splicanka30

trebat će i meni uskoro vaše molitve...
uskoro krećemo s prvim AIH-om.....

----------


## sandy0606

drage moje molite veceras da se moj jucerasnji - cudom Bozjim sutra pretvori u lijepu betu. molite da mi Bog da snage za dalje jer je sama sada ne nalazim...

----------


## Ruthy

Drage* Sandy i Splićanka,* večeras ste sa mnom u molitivi..  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Draga sandy molila sam za tvoje malo čudo.... :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Naša molitva dovela je moju jednu js do pozitivne bete... Molim se i dalje da dođemo do srčeka

----------


## Ruthy

Prekrasno *Vrci*! Molimo i dalje, i za našu* Frćku* i njezinu mrvu, i sve vas za blagoslov, mir, pozitivu, js, embrijiće, bete i srčeka!

----------


## Zima77

Super vijest ,,,,samo hrabro dalje

----------


## kika222

Super vrci, konačno lijepe vijesti..... :Smile:  
Frćka ti si sljedeća~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile: 
Daj Bože dragi da trudnica bude još više.....

----------


## špelkica

Vrci, čestitam!!!! Snaga molitve je dovela do plodova  :Saint:

----------


## splicanka30

Vrci  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Prvo ina,pa ti... sara sad si ti na redu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

Drage cure, danas je sv Ante, svetac svega svijeta... čudotvorac, zaštitnik djece, siromašnih, bolesnih, mira ... Pomolimo se za njegov zagovor ...

----------


## Vrci

Može, to je baš lijepo  :Smile:  

Meni sad treba još puno molitve do srčeka... ali svaki dan ste mi i vi u mislima

----------


## Ruthy

Draga *Vrci,* naravno - ali prvo zahvaljivanje za beticu, i molitva za zagovor, i za dalje, a također i da bude kako on misli da treba ... Sretno draga!

----------


## Vrci

Da, rekla sam i ja. Doktori su napravili svoje, dalje neka pomogne Bog...

Sad mi je stvarno već u naviku ušla ta večernja molitva  :Smile:

----------


## cvjet

Dans u jednom dnevnom tisku ima prilog molitvenik sv Anti,ja ga imam več mjesec dana i nemogu se odvojit od njega znam da mi je pomoga sad u najtežim trenutcima,hvala ti čudotvorče što mi daješ snagu za dalje hvala ti...sv.Ante pogledaj na nas podari nam svima snagu da dođemo do našeg cilja molim te časni čudotvorče....

----------


## s_iva

Moram priznati da ponekad zaboravim na molitvu u 22. To nadoknadim u neko drugo doba.
*Vrci*, molit ćemo se za tebe da sve bude super.

Sjetit ću vas se svih večeras na misi u čast Sv.Ante!
I čestitam svima koji slave imendan!

----------


## Frćka

Hvala vam svima što mislite sve na svaku curu ovdje, ja mislim na vas stalno! *Vrci*, prekrasno! Molim za dalje! Za sve cure tu, neizmjerna ste podrška! Kad dođem na ovaj pdf uvjek nekako dobijem više nade da će mrva (Sofija  :Smile: ) ostati s nama! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Vrci* prekrasno  :Very Happy: . Čestitam ti od srca, imaju naše molitve utjecaja, samo treba biti strpljiv, nekom prije, nekom posli.
Što nam je sa sandy??

----------


## Ruthy

Bas sam se i ja pitala sta je sa Sandy... nadam se da je sve u redu... 
Veceras za Frckinu mrvicu Sofiju i sve koji se boje.. ukljucujuci i mene...
NEBOJTE SE! Nemojte biti zabrinuti... Gledajte u nebo i cudo ce se dogoditi... i ljubav!

----------


## sandy0606

drage moje i dalje sam s vama u molitvi... to me tjesi u ovom trenutku... moja beta je ne-beta tak da skupljam snagu za dalje. u 9.mj se vracam u borbu  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

Joj Sandy,  :Love:  drzi se draga nasa... suosjecamo i razumijemo... bar ja. Vidimo se u molitvi i doci ce utjeha a i nagrada...  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

> drage moje i dalje sam s vama u molitvi... to me tjesi u ovom trenutku... moja beta je ne-beta tak da skupljam snagu za dalje. u 9.mj se vracam u borbu



Žao mi je Sandy, ali bit će kad tad! Drži se i hrabro s vjerom u nove pobjede! :Love:

----------


## sara10

*Sandy* žao mi je, puno mi je žao  :Love:  Svi znamo kako se osjećamo nakon neuspjelog postupka, al ne gubi vjeru i nadu u uspjeh. 9 mjes je blizu, a mi nastavljamo zajedno moliti...
*Ruthy, Frćka* u milsima ste mi, da znate koliko vam želim sreću i uspjeh, molim se za vas svaku večer.
Molim za sve neplodne parove....a evo zadnjih večeriju moram istaknuti da molim za *Crvenkapicu, Mury, Cvijet* samo dragi Bog zna šta su prošle i prolaze, za *LeuST* ako čitaš znaš za što molim...i za sve ostale naravno...
*Splićanka* i ti si mi u molitvama za tvoj uspješan aih!!!
Cure moje, neka nam *sv. Ante čudotvorac* pomogne i po njegovom zagovoru neka nam Bog da ono za što se molimo svaku večer!
Laku vam noć drage moje!!!

----------


## LEA.st

Hvala, *sara,* znam da misliš na mene...  :Love:  Mislim i ja na vas, i u mojim ste molitvama... Taman sam čitala ''gdje neplodnost boli'', sve smo u istim mislima... Cure drage, čuvajte se!!!

----------


## Mury

*Sara10*, hvala ti mila moja od srca  :Love: !!! Hvala svima na molitvama, zajedno smo puno jače  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> *Sandy* žao mi je, puno mi je žao  Svi znamo kako se osjećamo nakon neuspjelog postupka, al ne gubi vjeru i nadu u uspjeh. 9 mjes je blizu, a mi nastavljamo zajedno moliti...
> *Ruthy, Frćka* u milsima ste mi, da znate koliko vam želim sreću i uspjeh, molim se za vas svaku večer.
> Molim za sve neplodne parove....a evo zadnjih večeriju moram istaknuti da molim za *Crvenkapicu, Mury, Cvijet* samo dragi Bog zna šta su prošle i prolaze, za *LeuST* ako čitaš znaš za što molim...i za sve ostale naravno...
> *Splićanka* i ti si mi u molitvama za tvoj uspješan aih!!!
> Cure moje, neka nam *sv. Ante čudotvorac* pomogne i po njegovom zagovoru neka nam Bog da ono za što se molimo svaku večer!
> Laku vam noć drage moje!!!


*Sara10* obožavam pročitati tvoj post! Uvjek je tako pun pažnje, detaljan, obuhvatiš nas sve svojom ljubavi, vidi se da misliš na svih nas stalno!
Želim ti da što prije tu ogromnu ljubav pružiš i svom djetetu, da doživiš tu sreću koju priželjkuješ i svima nama! :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

> Bas sam se i ja pitala sta je sa Sandy... nadam se da je sve u redu... 
> Veceras za Frckinu mrvicu Sofiju i sve koji se boje.. ukljucujuci i mene...
> NEBOJTE SE! Nemojte biti zabrinuti... Gledajte u nebo i cudo ce se dogoditi... i ljubav!


I ti *Ruthy* koja jedva čekaš da sve zatrudnimo! Tvoja molitva se osjeti i jaka je! Vidi se da bi najradije svih izgrlila! Molim da ti ovaj put dođe tvoja beba u zagljaj! :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

Drage moje sumoliteljice, evo sad se spremam za punkciju u ponedjeljak... Ipak stižemo... sjetite me se u molitvi ovih večeri... treba mi podrška...
ja se molim za moju prijateljicu koja je danas na prvoj punkciji... da bude sve što bezbolnije i što više dobrih js... 

*Sara*  - ti si naša zvjezdica,* Frćka* - ti si naše veselje, *Muri* - ti si definitivno čudo božje, tebe će Bog obilno nagraditi, stoposto u to vjerujem..  *Vrci* ti nam daješ prekrasnu nadu 
*Cvjete, Sandy, Valiana, Kika, Kiki, Mima, Splićanka,* i sve ostale cure moje --- ne posustajte.. Maloprije sam razgovarala s jednom curom u čekaonici koja želi odustati od pokušaja... tako smo sve iste i svima nam treba ohrabrenja... zato  :Heart:  svima... 
I kao što kaže sveti Jakov: _Pravom radošću smatrajte, braćo moja, kad upadnete u razne kušnje znajući da prokušanost vaše vjere rađa postojanošću.... Blago čovjeku koji trpi kušnju: prokušan, primit će vijenac života koji je Gospodin obećao onima što ga ljube..._
BVB!

----------


## Ruthy

I još nešto iz iste poslanice: I_ molite jedni za druge da ozdravite! Mnogo može žarka molitva pravednikova._ Jak. 5,16

Hoću s vama podijeliti da dok sam sinoć molila dolazili su mi svi prijatelji koji nemaju djece na pamet, a također i članovi obitelji, moje, mm, itd... prepala sam se kad sam vidjela koliko ih je, koliko je parova bez djece, koliko neoženjenih i neudatih, nesretnih, sve su to osobe u godinama kad se još stigne ali nema se vremena previše... Molila sam sa mm krunicu, na svakoj Zdravomariji bi se sjetila nekoga, na kraju su mi samo suze krenule...  ne može to biti slučajno, da je toliko puno ljudi nesretno... tako da mi je došlo da jutros pročitam ovaj dio iz Biblije... i da molim, joj itekako treba moliti... Preporučam onome tko želi, da pročita Poslanicu svetog Jakova... to je mala poslanica, ali jako snažna... ja je čitam kad mi treba dodatno ohrabrenje... 

Ne zamjerite, ne želim izgeldati kao neki propovjednik, hoću vam samo reći da je oduvijek na svijetu bilo patnje i boli, i koliko je važno kad jedni za druge molimo...  :Heart:  svima...

----------


## splicanka30

Hvala vam cure moje. 
I dalje sam s vama u molitvama. Kao što Ruthy kaže,priliko svake molitve mi sve viša i više cura pada napamet....

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy* - ti si naš oslonac i dobra dušica! :Heart: 
Molimo za *Ruthy*, za njenu punkciju u ponedeljak, za njenu bebu! :fige:  :Kiss:

----------


## cvjet

Snagu mi daju moji najbliži al snagu koju mi dajete vi ovdje nemože nitko.... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

*Frćka*  :Heart:  *Cvjete*  :Heart:  *Splićanka*  :Heart:

----------


## Zima77

S vama Sam svaku vece molitva cini cuda,molite da moje mrve ostanu sa mnom,a ostalim curama zelim najbolji ishod,,,sv.rito moli za nas,,,,,,

----------


## Frćka

> S vama Sam svaku vece molitva cini cuda,molite da moje mrve ostanu sa mnom,a ostalim curama zelim najbolji ishod,,,sv.rito moli za nas,,,,,,


Evo i ovdje da se mrve prime  :fige: , večeras si nam u molitvi i svako veče!

----------


## Ruthy

*Zima,* molit ćemo i za tvoje i za* Frćkine*...  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka i Zima* da se vaše mrve prime i dobro pričvrste, *Ruthy* za punkciju u ponedjeljak, za vas ću večeras posebno moliti!

----------


## kika222

> *Frćka i Zima* da se vaše mrve prime i dobro pričvrste, *Ruthy* za punkciju u ponedjeljak, za vas ću večeras posebno moliti!


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

cure drage sve ste vi u mojim mislima i svima vam želim puno uspjeha.............ja se svaku večer pomolim i zahvalim bogu na mojoj mrvici i molit ću ga da i vama podari!ja molitvu obavim ranije jer me san savlada već oko 21 h samo bi spavala!i vi ćete uskoro! :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* baš mi je drago da si se javila na ovaj pdf, moram reći da si mi ti jedan jako lijep i pozitivan primjer (možda nije za ovu temu, al nadam se da moderatori neće zanjerit), ostala si trudna iz 3. puta što je odlično za MPO, trudnoća ide kako treba (a vidimo na forumu da se svašta događa, vanmatern...spontani,,,) i samo neka se tako nastavi do kraja...neka dragi Bog čuva tvoju mrvicu.

Frćka, Ruthy, Zima i večeras ste u mojim molitvama....i ostale cure....zajedno u 22h.

----------


## Ruthy

Cure moje, mislim na vas... blizi se i moja punkcija ali mi se najvjerojatnije od tbl produžila menga, doduše samo spotting, ali me brine. Nadam se da ništa neće utjecati.... 
*Željkice* drago mi je da si nam se pridružila... treba nam trudničke molitve, ona je još snažnija jer je dupla  :Smile:  ... 
*Frćkica  Sara  Kika  Zima, S_iva, Sandy, Splićanka, Cvjet, Lea_st, Mury, Vrci, Špelkica, Mima, Kiki*  i ostale cure  :Heart: ... Drago mi je da ste tu iako smo se po nevolji prepoznale i povezale... 
Molimo večeras, a meni je u 22 štoperica, pa eto, znamenito smo skupa. BVB

----------


## Zima77

Ruthy samo pozitiva ,,,,,

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy* mislim na tebe večeras! Ne brini, bit će sve ok!  :Heart: 
*Sara* :Smile:  :Heart: 
Sve ste mi u mislima i molitvama! :Heart:

----------


## cvjet

Ruthy :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Ruthy* bit će sve u redu, ma di nam se neće pomjerit nešto kad nas kljucaju svim ovim hormonima. 
Ruthy večeras posebno za tebe molimo, za tvoju sutrašnju punkciju da bude sve ok i da dobiješ min 2 kvalitetne js-e  :Heart: 

Ostale cure idimo se u 22 h večeras!!

----------


## sara10

*Frćka, Zima* za vaše mrvice također u 22h!

----------


## Ruthy

Hvala vam cure moje... ja se bojim svih tih pikalica i punkcija ali nekako u meditaciji i molitvi i razgovorima pokusavam prihvatiti tu bol i sve sto se dogadja... jutros sam malo meditirala... lijepo je to sve prihvatiti s ljubavlju ...
Mislim i molim za sve nas... :Heart:

----------


## maja33

Drage cure, prekrasna je stvar što molite svaku večer u određeni sat za svoje nakane. Nisam se uključila ovdje jer nemam puno vremena da svakodnevno pratim kome što treba, ali molim svaki dan i svaki dan se sjetim vas koje žarko želite postati mamom. 
Ja sam mama dvoje djece i jednog anđela. Moja prijateljica je u 12 tt nakon ivf-a, jučer je prokrvarila, hospitalizirana je, strogo mirovanje i hvala Bogu srčeko još kuca. Preporučam je u vaše molitve, makar jednu brzinsku strelovitu večeras, da se bebica izbori, da je dragi Bog sačuva i da moja prijateljica to sve hrabro izdrži.  Puno vam hvala

----------


## sara10

*Maja33* sjetit ćemo se i tvoje prijateljice večeras u molitvama, a ti nam javi kako je njeno stanje nakon nekog vremena. Pomolit ću se večeras da se bebica tvoje prije izbori i da trudnoća do kraja bude u redu.

*Rut hy* draga, nemoj se bojati punkcije, ti si još u prirodnjaku što znači da nećeš sad imati 10 folikula jel tako, već manje, a onda je to i brže i bezbolnije. Ja sam dosad samo u stimuliranim bila i uvijek bi imala dosta folikula (desetak) i ništa mi to tako strašno nije, a zadnju punkciju ni osjetila nisam. A sad nedavno biopsija bez anestezije, ma šta mi nećemo sve izdržat radi naših mrvica...a gdje je porod...Ruthy samo hrabro, bit će sve ok, u koliko sati ti je ujutro punkcija pa ću tada jednu strelovitu i brzinsku molitvi za tebe izmolit?

----------


## kika222

Ruthy  :Love:  samo hrabro....
Frćka, sarice, iberc,  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Draga, ma nije da se skroz bojim ali mrvicu da... punkcija je u 8.30 nema puno folikulica pa valjda ne bude puno bolilo
Hvala na podrsci i molitvi, evo veceras i za Majinu prijateljicu... s vama u 22...

----------


## maja33

prekrasne ste  :Love:  i svaka od vas je zaslužila da joj se molitva ostvari.Spremne ste trpiti  toliko bockanja i povlačenja po ordinacijama, a sve iz višeg cilja, da postanete majkom. Svakoj od vas od srca želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta. 
Tako je krasno kada u isto vrijeme sa različitih mjesta ,a sa istim ciljem upućujemo molitve Svevišnjem.

----------


## Frćka

Kika222! :Heart: 
Ruthy...za punkciju sutra! :Heart: 
Zima...za tvoju mrvicu! :Heart: 
Sara...za četvrtak! :Heart: 
Za svih! :Heart:

----------


## splicanka30

Sara,Ruthy,Zima i Frća večeras ste posebno u mojim molitvama....

----------


## Ruthy

Cure dobro je prošlo danas, i bezbolno... Sigurna sam da je to zahvaljujući i molitvi.. imamo dvije js, sad čekamo dalje.. i molimo... Sv. Riti, također.. proširila sam krug molitve izvan našeg foruma, imamo podršku od dviju trudnica... pusa mile moje, do večeras 22h

----------


## Frćka

Molim vas za mene jer mi je 7dnt i smeđkasti trag i grečevi!
Za *Ruthy* da se oplode obje js!
*Splićanka* hvala! :Kiss:

----------


## postoji nada

Drage moje, evo ja sam prvi puta svama bila veceras u molitvi i trudit cu se ako je ikako moguce svaku vecer u 22h,ako bude nemoguce nadoknadit cu to u drugo vrijeme.Sve sam vas preporucila u molitvi i pustam u Bozje ruke da vas dragi Bog dalje vodi putem kojim morate ici. Bog je milostiv i divan,toliko nas voli, ja vjerujem i znam da ce nas sve blagoslovit majcinstvom samo treba moliti i vjerovati.
Laku noc i Bozji blagoslov

----------


## sara10

*Splićanka*  :Kiss: 
*Ruthy* odlično za 2 js-e  :Klap:  Molila sam večeras da se oplode tvoje js-e i dalje ću (iako sam tek nakon molitve vidjela koliko si dobila js-a), al vjerovala sam da ćeš ih dobiti!!
*Frćka* molim da je to implantacijsko, molim se svaku večer za tvoju mrvu...

*Postoji nada* dargo nam je da si se priključila. Tvoj potpis puno govori, kao što si i sama napisala Bog je milostiv i divan, nemoj odustajat, zajedno ćemo moliti i vjerovati, nadatise, truditi se i doći će naš blagoslov od Boga. 
Frćka i Ruthy ovih dana ste mi posebno u molitvi. Ruthy jutros sam te se na poslu sjetila u vrijeme tvoje punkcije  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Frćka stvarno se nadam da je to početak  jedne divne trudnoće.... :Smile: 
Ruthy za tvoje dvije male mrve~~~~~~ 
Sarice kako si mi ti? 
Maja, splićanka, postoji nada, pozdravljam vas sve i molim za nas stalno..

----------


## Frćka

*Sara*, *Kika* :Love:  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

Cure, Bog je velik, čudesan i prekrasan... a molitve su djelotvorne... Bože, pogledaj na nas, na sve koji se tebi utječu, udijeli milosrđe i milost... 
Pusa cure moje, jednu prepreku smo prešli, a sad dalje...  :Heart:  Kika  :Heart:  Sara, hvala ti na tvojim strelovitima...  :Heart:  Frćka molim se za tebe mila... Pusa sto svima vama koji čitate i molite... BVB!

----------


## orhideja.

:Heart:  BVB 
molitva za sve vas  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala vam cure, vjera nas drzi i daje nam snagu za dalje, mi nismo dosli do postupka jel nemamo sa cim ,vidite moj potpis, ali eto zivimo,molimo se i vjerujemo u cuda,Bozja cuda.Zivimo sa ovom dijagnozom vec 10.godina.
Svima drzim  :fige:  i molim za sve vas ,niti jedna me trudnoca toliko ne usreci ,kao ove nase forumske, jedino mi znamo kolike suze ,strepnje ,patnje i boli se moraju proci da bi se doslo samo do jednog cilja, i sto je najzalosnije ljudi koji nemaju takvih problema nerazumiju, neshvacaju,ali nije ni bitno ,imamo mi svoju vjeru,molitvu i jedni druge.
pozdrav

----------


## Zima77

Ne gubi nadu,u kojoj si bolnici

----------


## anaši1507

Cure, veceras se i ja pridruzujem molitvi za sve nas. Vjernica sam ali moram priznati da gubim vjeru u Svevisnjega,ne znan zašto me tako kažnjava 7 puta bezuspješno, uvijek se pitam zašto, pa sam shvatila da oni što ne vjeruju uspiju prije, ali eto opet se vraćam Njemu,tako da sam večeras sa vama

----------


## Ruthy

*Anaši,* na žalost nema pravila, niti za vjernike ni za nevjernike... pa čak i da postoje stvarni "nevjernici" i njih je Bog, u kojega vjerujemo, stvorio i voli ih na jednak način kao i nas... svi smo tu, na ovoj zemlji, njegovom voljom...  
Nakon 7 puta sigurno si žalosna, i teško te je utješiti, ali ne očajavaj... On zna tvoje patnje i bolje nego ti misliš, On za svakog od nas ima neki plan.. moli se za nadu, vjeru i ljubav, za ustrajnost... sigurna sam da se ništa nama ne događa da bi nas ubilo, već da bi nas spasilo... to sam se uvjerila sto puta... 
Sigurna sam da će te cure, a i ja ću, spomenuti u svojoj molitvi... nekidan sam čula za jednu ženu što je zatrudnila 18.put i to u 47... pun je svijet čudesnih primjera, položi svoje suze i tugu Njemu u ruke... sigurna sam da će plodova za tebe biti... 
BTB  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

> *Anaši,* nekidan sam čula za jednu ženu što je zatrudnila 18.put i to u 47... pun je svijet čudesnih primjera, položi svoje suze i tugu Njemu u ruke... sigurna sam da će plodova za tebe biti... 
> BTB


Uh, cure drage... voljela bih da sve budete mame... da se prekinu vaše patnje neplodnosti koje i sama razumijem.

Ali, moram ovo napisati, ovaj primjer gore kojeg ističete kao čudo... zapravo nije čudo. 

Žena zatrudnila u 47. godini nakon 18 neuspjelih ivf pokušaja? To zbilja nije čudo, ali moramo znati da se tu najvjerojatnije se radi o trudnoći ostvarenoj donacijom jajne stanice. U tim godinama uz toliko dugu anamnezu, praktički je gotovo sigurno da je trudnoća ostvarena doniranom jajnom stanicom. I ponavljam, to nije čudo, to je svakodevnica mnogih neplodnih parova koji se radi određenih problema ženske plodnosti, najčešće kod visoke dobi žene kad je gotovo nemoguće ostvariti trudnoću sa vlastitim stanicama radi toga jer su te jajne stanice nekvalitetne i ne mogu dati embrij iz kojeg će se razviti vitalni plod.


Dakle, mlada, zdrava žena-donorica jajnih stanica, išla je na stimulaciju, njoj su radili punkciju, njene jajne stanice  su korištene za dobivanje embrija koji su transferirani ženi koja ima npr 48 godina... 
U postupcima donacije spolnih stanica donori dobivaju određenu novčanu naknadu. Tako i donorica jajnih stanica dobiva određenu naknadu za svoje jajne stanice koje će se koristiti za transfer ženi koja ne može ostvariti trudnoću sa vlastitim stanicama.

Dakle trudna 47 godišnjakinja koja je ostvarila trudnoću iz 18. pokušaja ivf-a nije čudo.

Dvije sam godine u mpo svijetu i mogu samo reći da sam sretna da postoji način liječenja neplodnosti kroz doniranje spolnih stanica. Mnoge divne žene i muškarci koje poznajem postali su roditelji ili će postati roditelji na ovaj način. 

Hvala donorima, hvala liječnicima, hvala biolozima na svim mpo trudnoćama.

----------


## Bluebella

moram se i ja ubaciti jer želim da mi netko razjasni ovo:




> uvijek se pitam zašto, pa sam shvatila da oni što ne vjeruju uspiju prije


zar mi koji ne vjerujemo nismo zalužili da nam uspije ili sam ja krivo nešto shvatila?!? ili su oni koji vjeruju zaslužili da prvo njima uspije?





> *Anaši,* na žalost nema pravila, niti za vjernike ni za nevjernike... pa čak i da postoje stvarni "nevjernici" i njih je Bog, u kojega vjerujemo, stvorio i voli ih na jednak način kao i nas... svi smo tu, na ovoj zemlji, njegovom voljom...


ja sam na ovoj zemlji voljom svoje mame i tate, koji su odlučili da dođem na istu i nitko drugi nije mogao utjecati na njihovu odluku o tome.
i ponavljam, mi koji ne vjerujemo nismo nevjernici, i da postoje stvarni "nevjernici" odnosno ateisti.




> Uh, cure drage... voljela bih da sve budete mame... da se prekinu vaše patnje neplodnosti koje i sama razumijem.
> 
> Ali, moram ovo napisati, ovaj primjer gore kojeg ističete kao čudo... zapravo nije čudo. 
> 
> Žena zatrudnila u 47. godini nakon 18 neuspjelih ivf pokušaja? To zbilja nije čudo, ali moramo znati da se tu najvjerojatnije se radi o trudnoći ostvarenoj donacijom jajne stanice. U tim godinama uz toliko dugu anamnezu, praktički je gotovo sigurno da je trudnoća ostvarena doniranom jajnom stanicom. I ponavljam, to nije čudo, to je svakodevnica mnogih neplodnih parova koji se radi određenih problema ženske plodnosti, najčešće kod visoke dobi žene kad je gotovo nemoguće ostvariti trudnoću sa vlastitim stanicama radi toga jer su te jajne stanice nekvalitetne i ne mogu dati embrij iz kojeg će se razviti vitalni plod.
> 
> 
> Dakle, mlada, zdrava žena-donorica jajnih stanica, išla je na stimulaciju, njoj su radili punkciju, njene jajne stanice  su korištene za dobivanje embrija koji su transferirani ženi koja ima npr 48 godina... 
> U postupcima donacije spolnih stanica donori dobivaju određenu novčanu naknadu. Tako i donorica jajnih stanica dobiva određenu naknadu za svoje jajne stanice koje će se koristiti za transfer ženi koja ne može ostvariti trudnoću sa vlastitim stanicama.
> ...


i potpisujem svoju dragu kolegicu InesZ... i zahvalna sam svim liječnicima i biolozima koji su mi pomogli da ostanem trudna jer bez njih nije išlo!

----------


## kika222

Bluebella, nitko nije rekao da ti nisi zaslužila trudnoću zato kaj si ateist, svtko tko to žarko želi to i zaslužuje!!!! Ali  ova tema je za žene  koje su vjernice i mislimo da je i Bog negdje u ovome svemu i time se tješimo možda, i to nam daje nadu , po tvom možda lažnu, ali ona ipak postoji...
Žao mi je što si se našla povrijeđena, sigurno to nikome nije bila namjera..

----------


## Bluebella

i da me krivo ne shvatite..... nemam ja ništa protiv da se vi molite i vjerujete.. samo dajte ako vam to olakšava ovu situaciju. i prije su se cure ovdje molile i zahvaljivale i nikome nije smetalo, ali ovdje su se počele širiti dezinformacije... nikakvo "čudo" se nije desilo ako žena u prirodnom ciklusu ima jednu jajnu stanicu, kao ni ako ima četiri, pet ili više u stimuliranom postupku, kao ni ako ostvari trudnoću u bilo kojem mpo postupku, a isto tako nije ni čudo da žena koja ima 48god ostane trudna iz donacije.
za mene bi čudo bilo da npr. žena bez jajovoda prirodno ostane trudna... tada bi već razmislila o postojanju Svevišnjeg... ali to se još nije desilo.

----------


## sara10

*Anaši* dobrodošla, baš mi je drago da si nam se pridružila. 
*Ruthy* draga, slažem se s tobom, to je pravo čudo za tu ženu u 47.-oj i čuda se dešavaju u svakodnevnom životu (i izvan MPO svijeta naravno), a mi to nekad i ne vidimo, al On je predobar i premilosrdan za nas sve. Zato *postoji nada* ne gubi vjer, molitva i zajedništvo ČUDA čine...
*Ruthy* baš mi je drago što su se obje oplodile, ma vjerovala sam u to jaaakooo, jaaaakooo. Molimo za dalje...
Cure drage, sa vjerom i nadom i molitvom u srcu za sve nas, želim vam mirnu i blagoslovljenu noć, kako bi rekla naša Ruthy!!

----------


## postoji nada

sara10 ,tako je vjera i molitva nas drzi ,a cuda Bozja se dogadaju svaki dan oko nas.
Laku noc drage moje

----------


## Ruthy

Drage moje, nisam nikakav Bozji adokat jer Njemu to nije potrebno. Zalosti me samo sto na ovom forumu se ne tolerira pravo na vjeru. 
Samo cu to reci. Cure, vi koje ste profesionalne forumasice i doktorice svega i svake teme, nije u redu da ljudima govorite da sire dezinformacije, pogotovo ako nemate nikakvu informaciju.. Ali necu vam ja o tome govoriti. To se uci u obitelji, u stvarnom svjetu.  A i gdje su sad moderatori sa upozorenjima i oftopcima. Stvarno curama koje se zele utjecati jer vjeruju ne treba ova agresija. Nitko nikoga nije uvrijedio sa svojom

----------


## Ruthy

... vjerom ali prozivanje s vase strane je itekako uvredljivo. A to se ocito na ovom forumu tolerira. I ne sano na ovom pdfu.
No vrijedjanje je samo ujedno i nebitno.
Zapravo je čudo sto citate ovaj pdf. Eto, molitva dakle ipak pomaze... na nju nitko ne moze ostati ravnodusan!

----------


## Inesz

Moji postovi nisu agresivni niti uvredljivi. Ovo je javni prostor na kojem registrirani članovi mogu pisati u skladu sa pravilima foruma. 
Dakle, nije čudo da  žene ostvaruju trudnoću u kasnim godinama sa doniranim jajnim stanicama a nakon velikog broja mpo postupaka i dugih godina liječenje u kojima trudnoću nisu mogle ostvariti vlastitim stanicama. 

Donacija gameta, muških i ženskih spolnih stanica, u suvremenom svijetu jedan je od uobičajenih oblika liječenja kod određenog postotka neplodnih parova. Trudnoće ostvarene donacijom jajne stanice ili spermija, nisu nikakvo čudo, već posve uobičajen rezultat postupka liječenja neplodnosti.

----------


## sara10

Donacije jajnih stanica i spermija je tema za neki drugi pdf, ne znam zašto se to spominje ovdje na temi za molitve...
Ovdje se molimo u zajedništvu, vjerujući da će nam dragi Bog pomoći...
Na nekim drugim pdf-ovima kada se spominjala molitva i Bog rečeno je da to ostavimo za ovu temu, pa Inesz ne treba na ovoj temi objašnjavati šta sve dr. mogu ili ne mogu, šta je čudo šta nije (nešto što tebi nije, nama vjernicama je i to je tako) i davati lekcije o postupcima umj. oplodnje. 
Još jednom ću naglasiti ovo je tema za MOLITVU!
Svima želim miran i blagoslovljen dan!!

----------


## Frćka

> Donacije jajnih stanica i spermija je tema za neki drugi pdf, ne znam zašto se to spominje ovdje na temi za molitve...
> Ovdje se molimo u zajedništvu, vjerujući da će nam dragi Bog pomoći...
> Na nekim drugim pdf-ovima kada se spominjala molitva i Bog rečeno je da to ostavimo za ovu temu, pa Inesz ne treba na ovoj temi objašnjavati šta sve dr. mogu ili ne mogu, šta je čudo šta nije (nešto što tebi nije, nama vjernicama je i to je tako) i davati lekcije o postupcima umj. oplodnje. 
> Još jednom ću naglasiti ovo je tema za MOLITVU!
> Svima želim miran i blagoslovljen dan!!


Potpisujem!

----------


## splicanka30

> donacije jajnih stanica i spermija je tema za neki drugi pdf, ne znam zašto se to spominje ovdje na temi za molitve...
> Ovdje se molimo u zajedništvu, vjerujući da će nam dragi bog pomoći...
> Na nekim drugim pdf-ovima kada se spominjala molitva i bog rečeno je da to ostavimo za ovu temu, pa inesz ne treba na ovoj temi objašnjavati šta sve dr. Mogu ili ne mogu, šta je čudo šta nije (nešto što tebi nije, nama vjernicama je i to je tako) i davati lekcije o postupcima umj. Oplodnje. 
> Još jednom ću naglasiti ovo je tema za molitvu!
> Svima želim miran i blagoslovljen dan!!


xxx

----------


## BHany

> Drage moje, nisam nikakav Bozji adokat jer Njemu to nije potrebno. Zalosti me samo sto na ovom forumu se ne tolerira pravo na vjeru. 
> Samo cu to reci. Cure, vi koje ste profesionalne forumasice i doktorice svega i svake teme, nije u redu da ljudima govorite da sire dezinformacije, pogotovo ako nemate nikakvu informaciju.. Ali necu vam ja o tome govoriti. To se uci u obitelji, u stvarnom svjetu.  A i gdje su sad moderatori sa upozorenjima i oftopcima. Stvarno curama koje se zele utjecati jer vjeruju ne treba ova agresija. Nitko nikoga nije uvrijedio sa svojom


baš ti hvala Ruthy
modreatori prate ovaj topic
i na ovom torumu se itekako tolerira svačije pravo 
i pravo na vjeru i vaše na molitvu, ne vidim da vam itko to brani, dapače dopuštamo topic koji je potpuno netipičan i ne postoji sličan na niti jednom drugom dijelu foruma, upravo da bi svim skupinama omogućili osnaživanje i pružanje međusobne podrške u skladu s njihovim potrebama i uvjerenjima, a vi nas prozivate

i ne vidim kako i zašto bi zabranili pisanje suprotnog mišljenja, tim više što ne vidim nikakve uvrede ili agresije u postovima cura koje su lijepo napisale da nemaju ništa protiv vaše vjere, ali su dale svoje viđenje i mišljenje o jednom slučaju koje ste iznijele
nemaju li one na to pravo?
da, vi ste se ovdje skupile u molitvi, ali i vi odete u off s pričom o svojim fazama postupka...ali nijedna tema se ne može voditi apsolutno bez ikakvih komentara izvan teme...tema je životna stvar, a ja sam ovdje da je vraćam na topic i pazim da se sasvim ne iskrivi, i to i činim...

sada mogu samo reći slijedeće:

članice molitvene skupine...na temi nije zabranjeno pisati i ateistima svoje mišljenje, one vjerojatno radi edukativnog karaktera ovog foruma i puno osoba koji ga čitaju imaju potrebu za ukazati na činjenice u MPO-u...molim vas da to uvažite jer se te činjenice uopće ne kose s vašim vjerovanjem (bar ja to ne vidim)...uostalom, vaše izjave su također podložne kritici i komentarima dok god nema vrijeđanje po vjerskoj ili bilo kojoj drugoj osnovi
a uvijek možete i ignorirati postove koji vam se ne sviđaju

ostale cure...vjernice koje se mole na ovom topicu imaju pravo vjerovati u što god hoće i na način koji hoće, nema smisla pokušavati mijenjati bilo čija uvjerenja...ako imate potrebu baš na ovom topicu ukazati na neke činjenice o MPO-u, učinite to kratko u svrhu edukacije, uz uvažavanje i uz što manju distrakciju same teme 

tema je prvenstvano molitva za vaš uspjeh, ali to ne znači da nije dopušteno baš ništa drugo napisati ili ukazati...ne mislim da je time vama uskraćeno pravo na molitvu
zato sve budite tolerantne na tuđa vjerovanja i uvjerenja i nemojte se hvatati za svaku riječ ( i jedne i druge) jer se tako sigurno ne ostvaruje kvalitetan suživot
a ako se prepucavanja i netolerancija nastave na svako iskazivanje suprotnog mišljenja, razmislit ću što dalje s temom...

----------


## Ruthy

> Bhany: ne vidim kako i zašto bi zabranili pisanje suprotnog mišljenja, tim više što ne vidim nikakve uvrede ili agresije u postovima cura koje su lijepo napisale da nemaju ništa protiv vaše vjere, ali su dale svoje viđenje i mišljenje o jednom slučaju koje ste iznijele





> Inesz: Ali, moram ovo napisati, ovaj primjer gore kojeg ističete kao čudo... zapravo nije čudo. 
> Žena zatrudnila u 47. godini nakon 18 neuspjelih ivf pokušaja? *To zbilja nije čudo*, ali moramo znati da se tu najvjerojatnije *se radi o trudnoći ostvarenoj donacijom jajne stanice.* U tim godinama uz toliko dugu anamnezu, praktički je gotovo *sigurno da je trudnoća ostvarena doniranom jajnom stanicom*. I ponavljam, to nije čudo, to je svakodevnica mnogih neplodnih parova koji se radi određenih problema ženske plodnosti, najčešće kod visoke dobi žene kad je gotovo nemoguće ostvariti trudnoću sa vlastitim stanicama radi toga jer su te jajne stanice nekvalitetne i ne mogu dati embrij iz kojeg će se razviti vitalni plod.
> Dakle, mlada, *zdrava žena-donorica jajnih stanica, išla je na stimulaciju, njoj su radili punkciju, njene jajne stanice su korištene za dobivanje embrija koji su transferirani ženi koja ima npr 48 godina...* 
> U postupcima donacije spolnih stanica donori dobivaju određenu novčanu naknadu. Tako i donorica jajnih stanica dobiva određenu naknadu za svoje jajne stanice koje će se koristiti za transfer ženi koja ne može ostvariti trudnoću sa vlastitim stanicama.
> Dakle trudna 47 godišnjakinja koja je ostvarila trudnoću iz 18. pokušaja ivf-a nije čudo.


Ovo nije mišljenje - ovo je predstavljanje nečijeg mišljenja kao nekakve tobožnje istine koja je neosporiva i koja se ovdje ima prihvatiti kao jedina moguća... Inesz nema pojma o kome se radi ali daje "informaciju" o toj ženi, o njenoj povijesti bolesti, još u priču uvodi i tobožnju donatoricu, novčane naknade... Oftopic, da. Ok, mogla je reći da je iz njezinog rakursa takvo što nemoguće, iz njezinog dvogodišnjeg forumarenja i MPO iskustva, moglo se reći: eto ja ne vjerujem da je to moguće, ali ne i tvrditi i postavljati svoju tezu kao apsolutnu istinu i ljudima pripisivati stvari koje, provjereno, nisu istinite. Ali nismo na sudu, nećemo ići toliko daleko, utvrđivati činjenice i dokazivati. 




> Bluebella: *i prije su se cure ovdje molile i zahvaljivale i nikome nije smetalo,* *ali ovdje su se počele širiti dezinformacije*... nikakvo "čudo" se nije desilo ako žena u prirodnom ciklusu ima jednu jajnu stanicu, kao ni ako ima četiri, pet ili više u stimuliranom postupku, kao ni ako ostvari trudnoću u bilo kojem mpo postupku, a isto tako nije ni čudo da žena koja ima 48god ostane trudna iz donacije.


Nikome nije smetalo? počele su se širiti dezinformacije? nikakvo čudo se nije dogodilo? ostala trudna iz donacije -- je li to ono ako se ponovi više puta postat će istina!?

Što se tiče doktora, biologa, stimulacije i općenito MPO postupaka, vjerujem da su sve cure na ovom pdfu u postupku, dakle napravile su taj korak jer vjeruju da im medicina može pomoći da postanu majke. Sasvim je izlišno o tome govoriti i nametati suprotan stav, koji nikad nije nitko ni rekao. Čak smo jedne druge poticale na molitvu i za te sve ljude, za njihovu strpljivost, stručnost... No - uza svu medicinu koja se nudi, ipak i dalje postoje osobe koje ne mogu ostati trudne. 
Naš je stav da Bog zadnji daje riječ i da On daje život. Ako netko misli da je to samo odluka njegovih roditelja, biologa ili doktora, što ja imam na to reći?! Svatko vjeruje u ono što želi, pa nećemo valjda oko toga diskutirati?! 

I Bhany, iskreno, ja sam na ovom forumu svježa i zapravo slabo aktina, odnosno toliko koliko je to u mojoj prirodi. Tu sam pronašla srodne duše koje mi pomažu u mojim dvojbama i trojbama. Dobila sam odgovore na neka pitanja, i iznimno sam zahvalna za ovaj forum. U ovom pdf sam pronašla jednu svoju oazicu i stvarno mi je bilo drago da i taj dio svoje osobnosti i duhovnosti mogu uključiti u ove postupke... Žalosti me kad vidim kako neke forumašice odbruse drugima zbog njihovog neznanja, nade, uvjerenja... i to ne na ovom pdfu nego i na drugima. Stoga čim manje surfam po forumu jer me to dodatno uznemiri. A mislim da je većini žena ovdje do mira i ohrabrenja, do informacije a ne do prozivanja i svađanja..
Stoga - voljela bih da ovaj forum preživi, i mi smo ga naslijedili od cura, pogotovo jer je minimalno oftopica, a sve više iskrene ljubavi i podrške. Ja to tako vidim i doživljavam, a vjerujem i druge cure. Zato me ražaloste ovi gore postovi ... to je sve što ću reći na ovu temu.

----------


## anaši1507

ja se ispričavam svima, koje sam ne namjerno porvrijedila sa izjavom, naročito *Bluebella-i* oprosti nisam tako mislila kao što je možda ispalo

još jednom primite moje iskrene isprike

----------


## anaši1507

*Sara 10*, hvala na dobrodošlici

i večeras sam sa vama  :Smile:

----------


## cvjet

BOŽE hvala ti što si samnom i što mi daješ snage da se dignem i nakon ovog pada,hvala ti što nisam poludila nakon gubitka moje mrvice hvala ti i to je Božje čudo....moja snaga ...

----------


## Ruthy

"Bože, ne dopusti da srce naše ostane prazno, nego daj, pošto od Tvoje volje sve zavisi, da uvijek želimo i da se nadamo i da to što želimo bude dobro i stvarno i da naša nada ne bude isprazna. Daj da predmet naših želja bude viši i ljepši od našeg života i da se dobroj nadi nikad ne iznevjerimo zbog kratkih i varljivih ostvarenja koja zaklanjaju vidik i lažno obećavaju odmor. Daj nam prav put, sa prolaznim posrtanjima, a sa mirom i slavom na kraju. I daj nam mudrosti i hrabrosti, kad nam daješ iskušenja. I ma kuda išli i lutali, ne daj da na kraju ostanemo izvan Tvoje milosti jer to svake sekunde, na svakom mjestu, svakim djelićem bića trebamo." 
Ivo Andrić

----------


## sara10

Drage cure, samo mirno i spokojno idemo dalje do našeg cilja, da nam pomogne Bog na našem putu..
Večeras u 22h smo zajedno  :Heart:  kao i svaku večer.

----------


## postoji nada

Ruthy, bravo ,svaka cast

Cure veceras opet u 22h,zajedno mi,nas silan Bog i molitva
.....jel velik si ,cinis djela velika,nitko nije kao ti Isuse,nitko nije kao ti.....

----------


## Frćka

Večeras za *Ruthy* za njen transfer sutra! Uz tebe smo sve u mislima i molitvi! :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

Nas Bog, on je silan Bog i Kralj nad nebom i zemljom...On ti daje dah i pretvara u prah... Vjecna je ljubav njegova, on je silan Bog...
Bvb drage moje i uzivajte u prekrasnom danu... :Ups:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## splicanka30

Ruthy za današnji transfer 
sara za FET
Frćka i Zima za betu.....   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## špelkica

Cure, neka vam bude blagoslovljen ovaj dan  :Saint:

----------


## cvjet

Ruthy sretno :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Hvala cure moje...jos korak naprijed il blize k snu... neka bude Njegova volja... bvb  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Oh cure, Frcki je pozitivan testic!!!!! Kako predivan dan. Slava Bogu! Molimo veceras zajedno... ja u mirovanju... bvb  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* nam jeTRUDNA!! Hvala dragom Bogu, samo da i dalje bude pozitivna beta i sve ok...nastavljamo moliti za našu Frćku, za *Ruthy* za tvoje mrvice draga da se prime, za *Splićanku* za aih, za* Zimu* da beta bude pozitivna...i ostale.

Bože moj hvala ti za Frćkinu drugu crticu na testu, Bože moj velik si i milosrdan...
FRĆKA DAN SI MI ULJEPŠALA!!

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy*,*Sara* vi meni svakodnevno uljepšavate život! Hvala vam na svemu, vašoj bezuvjetnoj podršci! Svim curama hvala! :Love:  :Heart:  :Kiss:  Ja sa još u šoku!

----------


## cvjet

Hvala ti Bože na ovom prekrasnom danu hvala ti za Frćka hvala ti što mi je to uljepšalo dan...jer jako sam tužna sutra sam morala biti u dvanajestom tjednu...a moje mrvice nema...

----------


## splicanka30

Ajme Frćkaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
neka se crta deblja i bude beta velika  :fige: 

sara za tebe ćemo posebno molit slijedeći tjedan...
Ruthy,za tebe ću posebno večeras spomenut
a i tebe cvjet da ti Bog da snage za sve što prolaziš...

meni je sutra AIH i trebat će mi vaša molitva....

----------


## Ruthy

Joj cvjete dragi .... utjesit te ne mogu ali molit cu za tebe da izdrzis... pa sta je bilo.. kako nema nista?  :Love: 
Ne znam za vas cure moje ali molit cu veceras s posebnom paznjom za sve nas supatnice i suborke... bvb

----------


## špelkica

Frćka, čestitam!!!!! Ruthy, Sara, Splićanka30, Zima i sve ostale.... Sretno!!!!

----------


## kika222

Ne mogu a da ne velim kako mi se istovremeno plače (zbog tebe cvjet, i ostale hrabre žene koje ste izgubile bebu) i smije zbog tebe frćka koju je dragi Bog nagradio sa ovom lijepom crticom na testu... Uživaj draga i vjeruj, trudna si i za 9mj ti i tvoj muž imat ćete bebicu...
Ruthy u srcu si mi ti i tvoje dvije mrvice.... 
Sarice ~~~~
BVB i anđeli njegovi čuvali vas...

----------


## Ruthy

Drage moje, nadam se da izdržavate današnju vrućinu... danas sam malo čitala duhovnu literaturu  :Smile:  pa da podijelim s vama... naiđoh na: "Prije nego što te satkah u majčinoj utrobi, ja te znadoh; prije nego što iz krila majčina izađe, ja te posvetih..." (Jer 1, 5)
On zna kakvo će i kad naše dijete biti... mi imamo želju, a On plan, za nas i za djecu i za svih... bvb ---  :Heart:

----------


## cvjet

Frćka sretno sutra u mojoj si molitvi :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## maja33

Cure, beba moje prijateljice je dobro, maše rukicama i nogicama. Krvarenje je prestalo, treba mirovati. Hvala vam na molitvi. Nastavljamo dalje. BVB

----------


## Ruthy

Majo, drago mi je za prijateljicu... Neka Bog i dalje čuva nju i njezinu bebicu. Molimo i ofamo se i dalje..  :Heart:  svima!

----------


## sara10

*Maja33* drago mi je to čuti da je sve ok kod tvoje prije, neka se samo tako nastavi do kraja, sjetit ćemo je se i dalje.

*Ruthy, Frćka, Splićanka* u mojim ste molitvama  :Heart:  Za vaše mrve da se prime i da Bog udijeli milost da ostanete trudne (a Frćka da tvoja beta bude velika), cure u milsima ste mi stalno  :Heart: 
Za sve neplodne parove, za sve nas koje se borimo, zajedno smo u 22h.

----------


## Ruthy

Cure mislim na sve i na nase potrebe, probleme... Frcka  :Heart:  posebno na tebe... s vama i veceras..

----------


## sara10

Drage moje suborke, ne preskačem niti jednu večer naše zajedničke molitve. Ušlo mi je to pod kožu, mislim na sve vas. Drage moje, ima uspona, ima padova, ima kriza, al samo ustrajnost, upornost, hrabrost, molitva...nas vode do našeg cilja. U nedjelju kad sam bila na misi, bila su dva krštenja, dvije male Ane se krstile. U tim trenucima ne mogu, a da ne promislim kada ću ja tako držati svije dijete u naručju. Al znam da je Bog velik i prepuštam se njemu. 
" .. jer velik si, činiš djela velika, nitko nije kao ti Isuse, nitko nije kao ti...."

Frćka mislim na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Lijepa naša Sara, čuvarica ognjišta... Pusa svima i lijep praznik želim --- do večeras!  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Stavljam vam ovu lijepu pjesmu, da nas sve utješi..
Frćka :Heart: :ruthy: :Heart: :sarice: :Heart: :splićanka: :Heart: :zima :Heart: 


Kako da te ne volim
Kad sve se smrači i dalje ne mogu
kad pjesma moja raspukne se nijema
kad slobodu sanjam a nje nigdje nema
trebam tvoju ruku trebam tvoju, tvoju snagu.
Jer znam da ti robove oslobađaš,
razdireš sve lance, liječiš svaku ranu,
premošćuješ sve klance.
Jer znam da ti slijepcu daješ oči,
u život vraćaš mrtve, daješ se za hranu,
spreman si na žrtve.
Kako da te ne volim, kako da ti ne pjevam,
moj Isuse, moj Isuse.
Kad želim letjet i netko me priječi,
kad nikog nema suze da razumije
kada nema snage a naviru sumnje,
trebam tvoju ljubav, trebam tvoje, riječi.
Jer znam da ti opraštaš sve grijehe,
svaki pad razumiješ, razdaješ se čitav,
za me život daješ.
Jer znam da ti zoveš me na gozbu,
spremaš život novi, uzame si uvijek,
voliš me do krvi.
Kako da te ne volim, kako da ti ne pjevam,
moj Isuse, moj Isuse.

                    Ante Vučković

----------


## Ruthy

*Kika222*, prekrasno mila! 
Podvlačim... "Jer znam da ti zoveš me na gozbu, spremaš život novi,.."  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Kika* prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Pronašla i ja ovo, lijepo je... Dijelim s vama, DA ZNATE!  :Heart: 


_NEKI LJUDI NE ZNAJU...

Što god mislio o sebi, u Božjim si očima uvijek visoko cijenjen.
Neki ljudi ne znaju kako je važno što postoje, kako je lijepo samo kad se pojave.
Neki ljudi na znaju koliko utjehe donose njihovi osmjesi. 
Neki ljudi ne znaju kako je blagotvorna njihova blizina. 
Neki ljudi ne znaju kako siromašni bismo bili da ih nema. 
Neki ljudi ne znaju da su nebeski dar. 
Znali bi kad bismo im to rekli._

----------


## Frćka

Kika222 :Heart: :Ruthy :Heart: Sarice :Heart: Splićanka :Heart: Zima :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

Cvjete :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Frcka  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## valiana

S vama svima i u zajedničkim molitvama sam svaku večer sam sam na odmoru pa mi komp.nije baš dostupan.Vidimo se :Smile: u 22!

----------


## Zima77

Cure moje u molitvama ste mi svaki dan,idemo prema svom cilju uz bozju pomoc

----------


## anaši1507

Curke moje, nije me bilo nekoliko dana, ali znajte da sam sa vama svaku večer isto tako vam želim reći da sam se pomolila za sve nas na grobu našeg dragog PAPE IVANA PAVLA II, kojem su dokazali i treće čudo i u 10.mjesecu će ga proglasiti svecem. Ivane Pavle moli za nas

----------


## Zima77

Isuse moj budi uz nas

----------


## kika222

Draga Zima i  vatra molit ćemo danas  za vas,da vam beta bude trocifrena... Za Ruthy... frćku... saricu..anaši..Smiluj nam se Bože...

----------


## Frćka

> Draga Zima i  vatra molit ćemo danas  za vas,da vam beta bude trocifrena... Za Ruthy... frćku... saricu..anaši..Smiluj nam se Bože...


potpisujem i dodajem *Kiku222* :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

> Isuse moj budi uz nas


Draga razveselil si me...neka samo beta bude velika... joooj
Cure moje volim vas sve od reda... 
Anasi, prekrasan svetac pravi.. jos za zivota.. imala neposredno iskustvo koje cu zapamtizi dok zivim...
Frcka mila, veselice nasa ... da cim prije ides dalje
I ti Kika222.. da napunis baterije...
I Sara za tranfer... 
Valiana, odmori zaluzila si...
I sve druge cure.. ne odustajte od nade i vjere..

Oh a ja sva vec u strahu sto ce biti... Boze, pogledaj na nas sve.

Veceras u 22.

BVB  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Jako lijepo anaši, za mene je papa Ivan Pavao II pravi svetac, samo kad bi na televeziji gledala neke snimke gdje je on, trnci me prođu, a bila sam na Žnjanu u St-u davno kad je bio, neopisiv osjećaj koji jednom u životu doživiš. Anaši hvala ti puno što si se pomolila na njegovom grobu za sve nas.
Zima22 hvala dragom Isusu za tvoj plus, od srca mi je drago, molimo za dalje, za betu.
Potpisujem Ruthy, sve si lijepo rekla...za tebe Ruthy, prepusti se Bogu, znam da te strah, molim za tebe...
Idem moliti za sve nas, potpisujem i Frćku i Kiku222.

----------


## sara10

*Splićanka* gdje si nam?? U mojoj si molitvi!

----------


## splicanka30

Tu sam draga  :Love:  :Love: 
S vama sam svaku večer i mojoj ste molitvi...

Frćka žao mi je  :Love: 
Zadnjih dana posebno molim za Saru,Zimu,Ruthy i vatru....

----------


## Ruthy

Cure drage i mile, za sve naše potrebe i molitve, za okrijepu i snagu  :Heart:  želim vam uspješan, miran i lijep dan uz najljepši hvalospjev koji znam. 
Dvije trudnice, Marija i Elizabeta, susret i "prepoznavanje": 

"Veliča duša moja Gospodina
i klikće duh moj 
U Bogu mome Spasitelju,
što pogleda na neznatnost službenice svoje:
odsad će me, evo, 
svi naraštaji zvati blaženom.
Jer velika mi djela učini Svesilni 
sveto je ime njegovo. 
Od koljene do koljena dobrota je njegova
nad onima što se njega boje.
Iskaza snagu mišice svoje, 
rasprši oholice umišljene.
Silne zbaci s prijestolja, 
a uzvisi neznatne.
Gladne napuni dobrima, 
a bogate otpusti prazne.
Prihvati Izraele, slugu svoga,
kako obeća ocima našim:
Spomenuti se dobrote svoje
prema Abrahamu i potomstvu njegovu dovijeka."

Lk 1:46-55

----------


## Ruthy

> Tu sam draga 
> S vama sam svaku večer i mojoj ste molitvi...
> 
> Frćka žao mi je 
> Zadnjih dana posebno molim za Saru,Zimu,Ruthy i vatru....


*Splićanka*  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Evo da se i ovdje, u "našem" kutku malo radujem Zimi i njezinoj prekrasnoj beti, Frćki na pikicama i životnoj radosti, Sari jer je blizu svojim mrvicama, meni jer me snovi i strahovi hvataju naizmjenično, pozdravim Kiku pjesnikinju, malu Mimu koja se oporavlja, Vrci trudnicu, Cvjet, Anaši, Splićanku ma sve vas ljubim i ufam se da ćemo sve dočekati Ziminu i Vrcinu radost, a i mnogih drugih... BVB sve, nek nas Gospodin usliši i razveseli. Neka bude volja Njegova! 
 :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Drage moje suborke, evo kasno se javljam, ujutro mi je fet, moje dvi mrve me čekaju, pa sjetite me se u molitvi. Laku vam noć!
Bože moj, pomozi nam!

----------


## Frćka

*Sara* u molitvi i mislima si mi stalno! :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*Sara*, bila si sinoć posebno u mojim molitvama, a i dalje ste sve u mojim molitvama!!!

----------


## kika222

Sarice čuvaj ova svoja dva smrzlića... Daj Bože da ostaneš trudna  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Cure drage, hvala vam puno. Evo od danas čuvam dvije svoje mrve.
Zajedno smo u našim molitvama! Ruthy, Frćka, Splićanka, Mury, Kika222, Zima i ostale  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

Joj *Sara* predivno! Svako veče ću se molit za tebe i tvoje dvije mrve!Želim ti od sveg srca da ugledate jedni druge! :Heart:  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

Sara  :Very Happy:  neka se dogodi ljubav i zivot. Gospodine uslisi nas! Bvb sve

----------


## sara10

Hvala vam cure svima puno.
Frćka, Ruthy  :Kiss:  vi ste meni svakodnevno u mislima i molitvi.
Nastavljamo moliti da nam se Bog smiluje, da da život našim mrvicama.
Jako mi je drago što je Zima ostala trudna, nadam se da ćemo i mi za njom....

----------


## željkica

sara,frćka,vatra,ruthy......... :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

cure ovo je prekrasno!!! i ja se pridružujem i svaku većer ću se potruditi biti sa vama u 22 i misliti na vas, jel nije dugo kako sam i ja imala iste čežnje kao i sve vi..

sretno svima!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara10

*ArI MaLi* dobrodošla, drago nam je da nam se pridružuješ. Znači, tvoje čežnje su uslišane!?

*Ruthy* još malo draga, bliži se tvoja beta..posebno ću se molit za tebe, za pozitivnu betu  :Heart: 
Drage cure, uživajte i odmorite se ovu lijepu nedjelju!

----------


## Ruthy

Oh Sarice  :Heart:  lezis li? 
Arl Mali, dobrodosla, svaki glas nam je vazan u ovoj nasoj skupinici... i svaka podrska.. neka nas Gospodin sve obaspe svojom Miloscu... pusa svima  :mama:

----------


## Ruthy

Mury i Zeljkica  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Zima77

Cure moje sve ste u mojim molitvama i vjerujem dragi Bog čuje naše molbe i molitve,,,,samo vjerujte i budite uporne

----------


## kika222

Sarice, ruthy, frćka, nek vam se dragi Bog smiluje :Smile: 
Svima šaljem zagrljaj i iščekujem plusiće sa vama..

----------


## ArI MaLi

drage moje hvala na dobrodošlici, mi smo do svojih srećica došli na jedan drugačiji način, posvojili smo ih, najbitnije je da vjerujete i budete uporni  :Heart: 
vjerujem u ovu našu energiju i molitvu!!

----------


## Ruthy

> drage moje hvala na dobrodošlici, mi smo do svojih srećica došli na jedan drugačiji način, posvojili smo ih, najbitnije je da vjerujete i budete uporni 
> vjerujem u ovu našu energiju i molitvu!!


Ljubav se pojavljuje na razne nacine, i svaki je jednako vazan... svaka cast vama i neka vas Svevisnji blagoslovi!  Jos malo i s vama sam♡

----------


## Sonja29

ne javljam se često ali molim svaku većer zajedno sa vama

----------


## kika222

Hvala ti Bože na našim novim trudnicama...zimi, vatri, sybylle...
Daj Bože da ruthy, frćka i sara, budu trudne... Molimo te!!!
Smiluj nam se i pogledaj i na nas ostale koje još uvijek čekamo svoje mirisne smotuljke...()

----------


## Ruthy

> Hvala ti Bože na našim novim trudnicama...zimi, vatri, sybylle...
> Daj Bože da ruthy, frćka i sara, budu trudne... Molimo te!!!
> Smiluj nam se i pogledaj i na nas ostale koje još uvijek čekamo svoje mirisne smotuljke...()


Kikaaaaaaaa  :Heart: 
Hvala ti Bože na Kiki222 i na svim moliteljicama, i novim trudnicama, i ovoj mojoj smušenosti... i da ne prođe ova godina bez da smo sve trbušaste, okugle i lijepe. Smiluj nam se Bože naš!

----------


## Frćka

> Hvala ti Bože na našim novim trudnicama...zimi, vatri, sybylle...
> Daj Bože da ruthy, frćka i sara, budu trudne... Molimo te!!!
> Smiluj nam se i pogledaj i na nas ostale koje još uvijek čekamo svoje mirisne smotuljke...()


*Kika222*  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Sonja29* drago nam je da si s nama.

*Kika222, Ruthy, Frćka, Mury, Zima, ArI Mali, Splićanka i mnoge druge*.....hvala ti Isuse na ovim divnim ženama i što smo se našle zajedno u našim čežnjama da postanemo majke. Dragi Bože, pomozi nam na našem putu prema majčinstvu, svaka naša suza, kriza, pokušaj....je korak prema našem cilju. Sigurna sam da će nam Bog uslišati molitve, daj Bože ove godine, kao što Ruthy kaže, da postanemo trbušaste i da nas nije briga za kile, he,he...
I hvala ti Biže na svakoj trudnoći na ovom forumu...

----------


## sara10

*Ruthy* za tebe posebno večeras, za tvoje mrve, za tvoju betu  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

> *Sonja29* drago nam je da si s nama.
> 
> *Kika222, Ruthy, Frćka, Mury, Zima, ArI Mali, Splićanka i mnoge druge*.....hvala ti Isuse na ovim divnim ženama i što smo se našle zajedno u našim čežnjama da postanemo majke. Dragi Bože, pomozi nam na našem putu prema majčinstvu, svaka naša suza, kriza, pokušaj....je korak prema našem cilju. Sigurna sam da će nam Bog uslišati molitve, daj Bože ove godine, kao što Ruthy kaže, da postanemo trbušaste i da nas nije briga za kile, he,he...
> I hvala ti Biže na svakoj trudnoći na ovom forumu...


*Sara10* prekrasno rečeno  :Heart: 
I dalje ste svaki dan u mojim molitvama!!!

----------


## vatra86

Drage moje cure, pa odusevile ste me kad sam vidjela da sam u vasim molitvama. Ja jesam vjernik ali ne prakticiram tako cesto molitve, cesto ste mi u mislima. ali samo tako nastavite jer s ovom prejakom energijom vase ce molitve biti uslisene. I zelim vam od srca da uskoro i postanete trbusaste.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

*Vatra* hvala Bogu, joooj koji prekrasni dani na forumu! I* Zima i Linalena*, i sve friške trudnice toliko mi je srce puno.. Nadam se da će se niz nastaviti i dalje... 

*Bože* usliši naše molitve, pogledaj na nas, udijeli svima radost roditeljstva, dopusti da "primimo dijete u tvoje ime", velik si i moćan, ta nitko nije kao ti Bože, nitko nije kao Ti... 

Moje moliteljica *Sara, Frćka, Kika, Mury, Zima* , i sve druge drage moje -- hvala vam od srca, sutra je i moj red za betu ... pa neka bude volja Njegova, ali tako me strah... Molite, molite, molite za nas sve...  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Ruthy draga molim Boga za tvoju pozitivnu betu sutra!!!! Samo hrabro, ja vjerujem da će te dragi Bog nagraditi!!!
Frćka :Heart: sara :Heart: vatra :Heart: linalena :Heart: zima :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

[QUOTE=kika222;2440328]Ruthy draga molim Boga za tvoju pozitivnu betu sutra!!!! Samo hrabro, ja vjerujem da će te dragi Bog nagraditi!!!


Potpisujem i dodajem šta je *Sara* rekla, jedva čekam ugledat pozitivnu betu od *Kike222* koja nam je neizmjerna podrška cijelo vrijeme! Hvala Kika na tvojoj ljubavi! :Heart: 
Šaljem pusu i *Željkici* koja nas bodri isto tako! :Kiss: 
Večeras svi za *Ruthy*! Cure, zajedno!

----------


## željkica

Frćka  :Love:

----------


## sara10

Za našu *Ruthy*  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## splicanka30

Ruthy neka Bog usliša naše molitve.....

----------


## kiki30

Cure drage. samo da vas pozdravim..evo krenulo je s lijepim vijestima,uz naše molitve vjerujem da će se i nastaviti..
Sjetim vas se ja,iskreno možda ne svaku večer ali ne mogu se baš odvojiti od foruma  :Smile: 
Pusa svima...

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mene na ovu temu, moram priznati da sam tj. da smo davno prestali s molitvama nažalost zbog svih silnih neuspjeha i nedača koje su nam se desile, (znam, nije baš pohvalno ali tako je kako je) ali nekako si mislim da bi opet mogli početi. 
U svakom slučaju ne može štetiti, a dotle dok se i sami ne odlučimo ponovno uključiti slobodno se sjetite i nas u svojim molitvama. Bit ču vam zahvalan od srca...

----------


## kika222

Dragi matt, poštujem tvoje mišljenje i drago mi je da si nas posjetio na ovoj temi. Iskreno nisam ti ni ja baš vjernik ali ovdje nalazim utjehu i sretna sam što se ti kao jedan od jako rijetkih muškaraca javljaš na ovom forumu. Svaka ti čast, molit ću za tebe i tvoju dragu. Dragi Bog nek nam se svima smiluje!

----------


## splicanka30

M@tt uključit ću vas i ja u svojim molitvama...

----------


## Ruthy

Cure, beta je nula... Božja volja... Valjda ćemo biti snažniji za idući put... Mrvu je teško i boli, ali proći će... Sve vas ljubim, BVB!  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Ruthy draga, isplači se i olakšaj dušu :Sad:  ... Bit će jednom bolje...Bog sve vidi i svakom je dodijelio križ koji moramo nositi... Ali nagradit će nas, samo imaj vjere!!!

----------


## splicanka30

Ruthy žao mi je....  :Sad:

----------


## ArI MaLi

Ruthy   :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy* baš mi je žao! :Sad:

----------


## špelkica

Ruthy, žao mi je, molit ćemo za dalje... :Love:

----------


## sara10

*Ruthy* žao mi je draga jako, znam da je teško sada, al Bog se pobrine za sve  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Večeras su u mojim molitvama posebno *Ruthy* i *m@tt*!!! Ali naravno i svi ostali  :Heart:

----------


## cvjet

Ruthy žao mi je....ja samo molim Boga da nam da snage da se borimo kad je najteže...

----------


## Ruthy

Cure moje, hvala vam od srca na molitvi... *Sara,*  :Heart:  znamo da Bog okrene sve na dobro onima koji se njemu utječu, i da kuša one koji su mu blizu, i da je On gospodar života i smrti.. Ali ipak mrvicu boli. Znam da ste mnoge imale toliko pokušaja više od nas, jer mi smo zapravo na početku...al svejedno boli... možda je to stvar prihvaćanja, učenja i spoznaje, o sebi i o životu... no i to mrvicu boli... Činilo mi se da smo toliko bili blizu, baš blizu... 

*Mury,* tvoja molitva je prekrasna... Tko se pored tebe može na išto žaliti... Hvala ti od  :Heart:  i btb.
Kako kaže lijepo *Cvjet*, najvažnije je moliti kad nam je teško da nam Bog da snage... Baš onda kad mislimo da nam je najdalji... A snaga... ma imamo mi snage, sve hrabre cure koje prolaze ove postupke imaju puno snage a i njihovi partneri, joj - netko tko nema snage ne prolazi to sve... Malo nam se učini nakon neuspjeha da je nema, ali sigurno će se opet pojaviti... Hvala ti *Cvjete* što bdiješ onda kad je najteže...

*M@tt*, u molitvi se spomenem svaki put svih ostalih, "nevidljivih", s foruma i uopće koji imaju slične probleme.. Pa čak i da ne molite svaki dan, ili da ste odustali, Bog vas zbog toga ne kažnjava... Naš je Bog ljubav, i razumije naša srca više nego mi mislimo, i strpljiv je s nama... Svi smo to prošli bar jednom u životu. To kad misliš da nas On ne čuje... Čuje i vidi, samo nama ljudima ponekad treba malo više da opet s Njim počnemo izravno komunicirati.. Ne odustajte od vjere, a molitva neka vam bude svakidašnji govor, bez zareza i zagrada, čista želja i potreba, pa čak i diskusija.. Nema ništa u nama što On već ne zna, mislim da je važnije da i mi sve spoznamo što i kako treba... Milost potom neće izostati... bvb. 

*Sara*, da nam lijepu betu javiše za desetak dana, tješiteljice moja, sve znaš što mi je u srcu za tebe...
*Frćka,* da ti ovaj postupak i pikanje urodi plodom, u najdoslovnijem smislu te riječi... leptiriću moj šareni  :Kiss: 
*Kika222*, kad ti kažeš da nisi _neka_ vjernica a toliko snage i ohrabrenja izvire iz tvojih riječi da čovjeku dođe da poljubi ekran, onda bih te puc-puc po guzi... draga moja, deveti je blizu, uživaj u pripremama za plodnu jesen... veseli se jer imaš obilje Duha u sebi...

Trudnice *Vrci, Zima77, Vatra86* i ostale trudnice s foruma, pogotovo* Linalena i Sybille*, vi nam dajte snagu i vjeru, svaka me vaša trudnoća veseli skoro kao da je moja, bez pretjerivanja..

Trudilice i moliteljice *Željkica, Mima32, Splićanka30, Špelikica, Kiki30, Sonja29, Ari Mali, Maja33, Anaši1507, Postoji nada, Orhideja, Sandy0606, S_iva, Lea_st, Ljubilica, Kjara, Piki, Baka, Nestrpljiva Anka, Valiana, PetraP*, koje ste se uključile u ovu našu virtualnu molitvenu zajednicu, vama i vašim partnerima, i svima koji s vama prolaze ovaj trnoviti put, puno blagoslova, nade i mira želim, i ono što je najvažnije ljubavi, koja pobjeđuje svijet i mrak, i da svi čim skorije ostvarimo svoje majčinstvo... Vaše postojanje daje snagu i radost... hvala vam na tome... 

Mi prvo na odmor, napuniti baterije, promijeniti zrak, okolinu, vjetar, perspektivu, introspektivu... odmoriti se, meditirati, moliti, zahvaljivati... s vama svake večeri, možda rjeđe s upisima, ali bit ću tu .. oprostite na dužem upisu, pms koji je trebao značiti nešto drugo ne da mi mira  :Smile: , a želim da znate da ste mi svi podjedinačno važni... bez vas bi mi ovo sve bilo kudikamo teže.. hvala vam na tome! 

Bog vas sve blagoslovio i uslišao vaše molitve!  :Heart:

----------


## anaši1507

*Ruthy*, prekrasno si napisala, samo hrabro naprijed

Bože pogledaj na sve nas i nemoj nas napustiti

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy* rasplaka me! :Love:

----------


## željkica

*Ruthy* predivno od tebe  :Love: !

----------


## kika222

Dobro Ruthy... :Smile:  samo velim to zato kaj ne hodam na misu i ne ispovijedam se, ali vjerujem... Znam da za svaku od ovih naših obitelji, postoji barem jedna bebica koja čeka pravo vrijeme da nam dođe....
Laka vam noć svima....

----------


## sara10

Meni naša zajednička molitva puno znači i samo znajte da sam s vama svaku večer. Svima šaljem  :Kiss:  a jedan posebni *Ruthy* koja nas uvijek iznenadi sa predivnim riječima ohrabrenja i podrške!

----------


## sara10

Danas je prvi petak u mjesecu kada se moli pobožnost Presvetom srcu Isusovu. Milosrdni Isuse, budi nam snaga i utjeha.
Večeras ću se posebno pomoliti za *Frćku* kojoj je sutra punkcija i *Splićanku* koja čeka betu....i za sve nas ostale naravno.. 
*Lea.st* u mojim si molitvama stalno...

----------


## LEA.st

Hvala, sara, znam ja to...  :Heart: 
U mom okruženju jedna čudesna beta kojoj se niko nije nadao, nadam se da si ti sljedeća!
Kod mene  sve u skladu s očekivanjem...  :Mad:   :Nope:

----------


## sara10

Hej cure, pa gdje ste  :Confused:  Nećemo valjda dopustiti da nam zamre ovaj pdf? Jesmo zajedno u našim molitvama???
Pozdravljam vas sve ovu lijepu, sučanu, ljetnu nedjelju   :Bye:  :Heart:

----------


## anaši1507

Sarice, naravno da smo tu, svaku večer ste u mojim molitvama i vapajima

----------


## ljubilica

pozdrav curke....
često virkam ovdje..
od sutra sam pikalica i fakat me strah, 1.put nisam znala šta me točno čeka, sad znam i bojim se neuspjeha jako s obzirom kako su nam slabe stimulacije
sve ste u mojim molitvama  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Ljubilice* razumljivo je da te strah, svi imamo svoje strahove, evo meni je uskoro beta i strah me isto od još jednog neuspjeha. Al zato ćemo se utješit molitvi i zajedništvu što mora urodit plodom!!

A što se tiče slabe stimulacije, ja ti mogu reći da ja jako dobro reagiram na stimulacije, dobijem odlične embrije, a dosad isto nema uspjeha, tako da je to sve relativno. Ljubilice samo hrabro....zajedno smo....

----------


## Ruthy

Cure mile, i ja sam tu...samo na odmoru ali svake noci u deset krunica... ljubilice, ne boj se, veceras za tebe posebno molim... sara i frcka, danas na misi ste bile sa mnom... pozdrav iz najljepseg grada u Hr... s vama sam... mira i vjere vam zelim svima...

----------


## splicanka30

Jutro

I ja sam tu s vama....
Malo mi treba odmora nakon neuspjeha,ali u mojim ste molitvama...

Sara i Frćka posebno za vas....

----------


## postoji nada

Ruthy , predivna si ,dragi Bog te blagoslovio i sve zene,majke i buduce koje su snama u molitvi.

----------


## Frćka

> Ruthy , predivna si ,dragi Bog te blagoslovio i sve zene,majke i buduce koje su snama u molitvi.


*X*

Molim za svih vas, *Ruthy, Splićanka, Mury, Kika222, Orhideja* ostale cure, da skupite snage za dalje!
Posebno molim za *Saru* za njenu pozitvnu betu ovaj tjedan! Bože molim te da su se njene mrvice ulovile za nju!
Za *Nestrpljivu Anku* i njenu betu!
Molim za sve koje čekaju i za naše cure s pozitvnom betom, *Vatra, Vrci, Zima, Sybille, Snupi, Linalena*, ostale, da ih Bog čuva i da privedu trudnoću školski do kraja!

----------


## Mury

Cure, tu sam, samo ne pišem....i molim, ne možda svaku večer u 22, ali molim kad stignem  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Ruthy, Frćka, Splićanka*   :Heart:  :Love:  :Heart:  hvala vam od srca. 
Molitva mi je potrebna i smiruje me, pogotovo što mislim da je na pomolu još jedan neuspjeh. 

Večeras molim posebno za *Frćku*, za tvoje embrije, transfer i implantaciju i da bude uspješno, daj nam Bože milosti!

----------


## Ruthy

> *Ruthy, Frćka, Splićanka*   hvala vam od srca. 
> Molitva mi je potrebna i smiruje me, pogotovo što mislim da je na pomolu još jedan neuspjeh. 
> 
> Večeras molim posebno za *Frćku*, za tvoje embrije, transfer i implantaciju i da bude uspješno, daj nam Bože milosti!


Mislim, molim, s vama sam.. Sara, nadam se da te osjecaj vara kao sto je uostalom i mene moj... Frckica da si i dalje odlikasics... ostale cure za hrabrost, nadu, ljubav i mir u srcima... i prekrasnu djecu... bvb

----------


## Mury

*Sara10* i *Frćka*, iš takve misli, znate da molitva čini čuda  :Heart: !!!

----------


## sybylle

Svim dragim i velikodušnim osobama s ove teme,

ne znam što me nagnalo da danas po prvi put pogledam i ovu temu i ne mogu vam objasniti kako je prekrasan osjećaj vidjeti svoje ime u molitvi nekoga koga zapravo ni ne poznaješ. Hvala vam svima! Uglavnom sam vas susretala na drugim temama i svakog dana pratim vaše priče i baš kao i svaka druga žena ovdje-brojim dane do tuđih beta kao i do svoje, veselim se pozitivnim betama i aktivnim srčekima, a tužna sam zbog onih koji će morati pokušati još jednom...Iako zbog nekih nedavnih događaja u svom životu rijetko izgovaram svoje molitve na glas, znajte da ste mi svi u mislima i da vam svima šaljem pozitivne i lijepe misli s nadom da će se sve naše molitve i ostvariti...

----------


## Ruthy

Draga Sybylle, uzivaj u svojoj sreci... za molitvu je vazno da je iskrena vise negoli da je glasna... zelim ti da do kraja trudnoce uzivas u miru i blagoslovu i rodis zdravu bebicu..
Frcka u mojim si mislima.. ti i tvije mrvice da rastu i veselo te docekaju u cetvrtak..Sara mila.. nadam se da se mrvica smjestila..
Svima puno mira zelim... bvb

----------


## Mury

Veceras posebno molim za Frckine mrve i Sarinu betu  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* za tebe večeras, za tvoje male borce  :Zaljubljen: 
A moram spomenut da se nadam da se Bog smilovao i mojim malim borcima, vrlo skoro ću saznat, tako blizu, a tako daleko....
Isuse, koji čuda činiš svojom dobrotom i milosrđem, pomozi nam.

----------


## željkica

Frćka i Sara ne bojte se sve će bit uredu jer mi smo uz vas........... :Love:  a večeras posebno.........

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy, Mury, Željkice, Sara, Kika* s vama je ovo sve lakše, kao da me čuvaju male zvjezdice, dobre dušice! :Zaljubljen: 
*Sara* večeras posebno za tebe, tvoje mrve, Bože obraduj ih! :Heart:  Molimo zajedno za Saru!
*Sybylle* čuvamo te! :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Stalno sam s vama i molim za sve :Smile:  molim te Bože za sarinu lijepu betu ()
Za frćkine lijepe zametke () za sve nas neka nam se dragi Bog smiluje ()

----------


## Frćka

> Stalno sam s vama i molim za sve molim te Bože za sarinu lijepu betu ()
> Za frćkine lijepe zametke () za sve nas neka nam se dragi Bog smiluje ()


 :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## splicanka30

Sara,iskreno se nadam da će naše zahedničke molitve uroditi plodom za vas...

----------


## Ruthy

Drag moliteljice, zelim vam lijep dan i obilje bozjeg blagoslova...
Frcka - da ides doma sa prekrasnim mrvicama...
Sara - da su nesimptomi simptomi..

----------


## Ruthy

Veceras u molitvi za Sarinu prvu betu... da bude lijepa i trocifrena... cure moje ja malo na odmoru, poremetila mi se satnica tako da nije sinkronizirano ali je od srca i iskreno...
Boze molimo te za nasu sestru i suborku Saru koja je izabrala nick po cuvenoj biblijskoj roditeljici Sari.. da je beta razveseli i da nas molitveni krug ima cim vise plusica i bebica... i za nas koje se odmaramo u one kojima nije uspjelo daj nam snage, hrabrosti, nade i milosti... 
I za Frckine mrve...da se uhvate za mamicu...uslišaj nas Gospodine...bvb

----------


## sara10

Draga *Ruthy* tvoje riječi su uvijek tako utješne i tople. Hvala tebi i ostalima koje mislite na mene i koje se zajedno molimo. Ja isto želim i nadam se da će naš molitveni krug (a i šire) imati što više lijepih beta, plusića, uspješnih postupaka... 
Sutra šta Bog da, a večeras u 22h (malo prije ili poslije nema veze) smo zajedno  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Evo trudilice moje jedna lijepa molitva vlč. Zlatka Sudca, neka vam svima donese mir i vjeru u bolje sutra... Sarice :Heart: 

Isuse, dođoh Ti reći,
kako me u grlu guši,
od isplakanih suza
kako me boli u duši.

Dođoh ti šaptat
kako mi križ izrani rame
i kako ga teško nosim
jer je pretežak za me.

Dođoh ti se tužit
u suton ovog dana,
jer me odviše boli
i peče ova rana.

Kleknuh da ti se jadam,
al me zbuni tvoje raspelo,
Žižak ti osvjetli lice,
raspeto, presveto tijelo.

U suzama, izmučen,
izboden, raspet i sam,
o Bože, što da se tužim,
pa mene je pred Tobom sram.

Gle, Ti nijemo šutiš,
nikome se potužio nisi,
a Tvoje presveto tijelo
stravično na križu visi.

Probodene noge i ruke,
probodeno je srce Tvoje,
Kako je tuga Tvoja teška
i sitne boli moje.

Isuse, dođoh Ti se jadat
u suton ovoga dana,
al motreć Tebe,
iščeznu moja rana.

----------


## Frćka

*Sara* za tebe večeras opet sve zajedno! :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Evo sam i ja našla molitvu sv. Riti baš za neplodne parove u MPO vodama:

Za one koji žele djecu (MOLITVA SVETOJ RITI)

Dobri Oče, stvoritelju svega, ti si sve dobro uredio I blagoslovio muškarca I ženu da budu plodni I da naseljavaju zemlju I nebo.
Zahvaljujemo ti na želji naših srdaca za djecom. Udijeli nama kao roditeljima svete Rite I njoj samoj, radost roditeljstva. Toliko si puta udijelio taj dar besplodnim roditeljima. Blagoslovi naše zajedništvo te I nama podari radost da naš dom razveseljavaju djeca. Prosvijetli znanstvenike da otkriju lijekove za besplodnost I pomozi im da s vjerskim strahopoštovanjem postupaju s misterjem života.
Mi, čije želje poznaješ, kažemo ti: neka bude volja tvoja I zajedno sa sv Ritom blagoslivljamo te sada I u vijeke.

----------


## kika222

Mury, draga svaki dan molim za tebe, crvenkapu i tikicu 69...da vam  :Heart:  jednom zacijeli....bvb

----------


## kika222

Dobro vam jutro drage moje...Dragi moj Bože, molim te danas za dragu Saricu i Anku, smiluj im se dragi Bože i daj da vide tu lijepu troznamenkastu brojčicu...

----------


## ksena28

Ja nisam molitvena, nego htjedoh pitat - jucer u crkvici  u vinogradskoj, na vratima natpis - NE UMJETNIM OPLODNJAMA....

Zar se smije moliti za  grijeh?

----------


## kika222

Dijete nikada nije grijeh i onima što pišu" umjetna " oplodnja samo bih rekla SRAM vas bilo!!!!!!
Sarice, anka, bmaric, tugujem sa vama, stvarno mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Zar nije papa Benedikt rekao da je dostojno samo ono začeće koje je u bračnoj postelji? Sva druga začeća su stoga nedostojna, grešna.

----------


## lasta

A sad da me ubiješ neznam da li je pop za moju curicu rekao da je griješno ili nezakonito začeta.

----------


## kika222

Papa može govoriti šta hoće, samo je čovjek... Meni, kao ni jednom drugom vjerniku na kraju života neće suditi papa,nego dragi Bog, a ja mislim da nas On voli sve, bezuvjetno :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Papa može govoriti šta hoće, samo je čovjek... Meni, kao ni jednom drugom vjerniku na kraju života neće suditi papa,nego dragi Bog, a ja mislim da nas On voli sve, bezuvjetno


Tko je išao na vjeronauk zna da nauk Katoličke Crkve kaže-kada papa govori kao Petrov namjesnik na Zemlji, tada je papa neprogriješiv.

----------


## Ruthy

:Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Dakle  :Heart:  svim ljudima dobre volje...
A i ostalima da se odobrovolje

----------


## ksena28

Realno, da drzava pod pritiskom bilo koje organizacije zabrani mpo, nista nam, osim molitve, ne bi ni pomoglo da postanemo roditelji... to treba priznati...

Rijetko koja ovdje je dozivjela "cudo"....

Nisam protiv molitve, ali treba priznati da smo crkvi veliko NE

----------


## Ruthy

> Sarice, anka, bmaric, tugujem sa vama, stvarno mi je žao


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kika222

Išla sam na vjeronauk  :Smile:  :Smile:  Ni meni se ne sviđaju stavovi Crkve, razočarala sam se puno puta ali molitva me tješi.. Šaljem ti zagrljaj i pozdrave~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Ljudi, nemojte miješat tumačenja i stavove crkve i katoličkog nauka, bilo koje vjerske organizacije i vjeru smrtnika dal u Boga, u zvjezde, u drugog, u samoga sebe, u doktore, u nešto! Iz dvije rečenice iz biblije, crkva je izvukla zaključke i zauzela stavove o mpo trudnoći...MPO nije postojao kad se pisala Biblija...Svako slobodno tumačenje neke organizacije, bila to crkva ili netko drugi, je besmisleno, neprimjereno i nadasve pogrešno! Niko nema pravo tumačiti nešto na svoj način i to onda pokazivati kao jedinu istinu!
Naravno da bi bilo ko opravdao svoje postojanje i branio svoje stavove, kao što crkva to radi, će na strah od nepoznatog i neznanje uvjeravati ostale u točnost svojih tvrdnji, jer se pozivaju na stvari kojih bi se dobar čovjek trebao pridržavati, u ovom slučaju moralnost...Preko nas Bog govori je jedna od tih...Ja neznam nikoga ko je upoznao Boga, ali znam mnogo njih koji vjeruju u njegovo postojanje, a sve ostalo je nastalo iz interesa običnih smrtnika! Bez da se iko naljuti, svi znamo šta se dešavalo prije, a i sada vezano za bilo koju organizaciju, pa time i vjersku, jer koliko znam u njoj rade obični smrtnici, ljudi...
Zato vjeru u nešto više, nešto što je osobno i privatno, ti stavovi i način ispoljavanja istih, nebi trebalo miješati sa stavovima organizacija koje se na istu vjeru pozivaju da bi postojale!
Molitve Svemogućem,Nekome... bez obzira koja na što misli, nemaju veze sa crkvom i njenim stavovima i slobodnim tumačenjima Biblije kao jedine istine.

----------


## Mury

> Papa može govoriti šta hoće, samo je čovjek... Meni, kao ni jednom drugom vjerniku na kraju života neće suditi papa,nego dragi Bog, a ja mislim da nas On voli sve, bezuvjetno


potpisujem, i stvaljam mail koji sam  poslala župniku i na Kaptol nakon onih peticija:

Poštovani Župniče,

Ja Vam se moram ovim putem obratiti jer me je tako zabolilo, zabolila me ona peticija za ljudska prava!!! Čija prava? Ima li tu mojega prava???

Ja sam ona osoba koju vjerojatno znate jer smo muž i ja svake nedjelje na Misi, a ne samo nedjeljom, nego i dugim blagdanima, često i u Gospinim mjesecima ( danas sam na drugi dan Duhova čitala drugo čitanje po prvi puta), kojoj vjera u Boga puno znači,koja živi moralnim životom, koja se jedino uzda u Boga da će mi uz pomoć liječnika podariti toliko željeno dijete...muž i ja smo u braku od 2005.g., prirodnim putem ne možemo imati djecu, iza sebe imamo 10 IVF postupaka po tzv. Milinovićevom zakonu tj. po "Zakonu koji Bog dopušta", jel ? 
U tih 10 IVF postupaka mi je vraćeno 17 embrija (dakle nije bilo zamrzavanja embrija - pa si zamislite kakve sam uz psihičke boli prolazila još i fizičke boli, ali ta fizička bol je ništa naspram ove psihičke koji je skoro neizdrživa). A jel znate koliko imamo djece od tih 17 embrija? Imamo 0 (nula) djece i četiri izgubljene trudnoće!!!
 Oni koji ne prolaze kroz ovo ne znaju kolika je ovo bol, boli svakim danom sve jače i jače, a posebno boli kada Vam netko ionako gorak život želi dodatno zagorčati, boli me to što mene i žene koje namjerno abrotiraju trpate u isti "koš", kako možemo biti isti mi koji toliko želimo novi život i oni koji ga namjerno uništavaju...dok kolegice na poslu i prijateljice kukaju kako katkada noću ne spavaju jer ih djeca bude, ja već godinama noću ne spavam i plačem jer me nema tko buditi tim slatkim plačom...dok druge žene koje bez muke dođu do trudnoće mrze jutarnje mučnine i trudničke tegobe, ja Boga molim da mi ih pošalje, žudim za njima, živim za dan kad ćemo moj muž i ja proširiti obitelj, kada će i nas zagrliti te malene ručice, kada ćemo čuti riječ "mama" i "tata", kada će naša ljubav biti blagoslovljena tim malim toliko željenim bićem...kako me boli kada gdin. Miletić koji je inicijator pokreta "I ja sam bio embrij", koji ima četvero djece i koji nije ni na trenutak osjetio koliko boli neplodnost, želi nama neplodnim parovima dodatno zagorčati život i onemogućiti da i mi osjetimo tu radost roditeljstva...
Kako bi bilo da netko od neplodnih osoba pokrene pokret protiv npr. transplantacije organa, jer nije li i tu u pitanju medicinska pomoć, zašto ići na transplantaciju i tražiti med. pomoć, jer ako ti je Bog poslao tu bolest ne smiješ tražiti pomoć, pomiri se s tim, živi s tim, umri iako ti netko može pomoći i produžiti život...
Zašto ne pokrenete potpisivanje peticije da se zakonom zabrane namjerni abortusi i ta djeca koje bi majke abortirale daju tolikim neplodnima parovima...jer i mi smo poslali zahtjeve za posvajanje, i svaki danom dobijamo iz Centara za socijalnu skrb samo odgovore da nemaju djece za posvojenje...a nemaju ih jer se dopuštaju abortusi, i ono malo djece što ima za posvojenje mogu dobiti samo osobe s dobrim "vezama" i koje su dobro financijski potkovane kako bi mogli podmititi osobe u CZSS...
Zar bi se trebali tako lako pomiriti da moj muž i ja nikada nećemo postati roditelji??? A očito da ćemo morati, jer ako se moramo odreći medicinske pomoći, a nemamo novaca da bi podmitili nekoga u CZSS, niti veza da bi posvojili, nema nam druge...a pomiriti se nije lako, i tako strašno boli, neizdrživo boli činjenica da mi nikada nećemo biti roditelji jer drugi rade protiv toga da nam se pomogne u ostvarenju te naše želje  :Sad: 

S poštovanjem, 

Potpisala se imenom i prezimenom.
Mail poslan 27.05.2012.g., sad bih ga mogla još "nadoštiklati", jer se štošta desilo u našem MPO životu....ali i dalje vjerujem u Boga, i to mi i daje nsagu, a ne vjerujem svećenike, biskupe....

----------


## Ruthy

Drage moje, na ovom forumu neka se duhovno okrijepi onaj tko za to ima potrebe.. bez obzira na vjeroispovijest ili religiju ... to je bil poanta.
Ne dajte se navlaciti u rasprave koje ne zapocinju cure koje su dio molitvenog kruga... jer one za to nemaju potrebe... cuvajte svoj mir i sviju vjeru a one koji vam to zele svako malo i iznova poremetiti otpustajte i u sebi blagoslivljajte...  crkvene dogme ako ne razumijete i ako vam nista ne znace pustite da tumace oni koji imaju snage i volje i kojima je to posao. Nas je Bog Istina i Zivot... samo je to vazno...

Najvece je barbarstvo pljuvati po tudjim svetinjama...nemojtd to ciniti... i Biblija i Papa su nekome simboli svetosti...pa i meni i ne podrzavam da se o tome ruzno govori... kao sto osbno negovorim o nicemu negativno ako je nekome do toga stalo... budite mir a ne nemir.. eto zalosna sam jer se moje drage osobe s ovog foruma danas tuzne. I tugovati i molotiti treba dostojantveno i mirno.
Tuzna je i ruzna svaka rasprava... bas bas ruzna...

----------


## Ruthy

Mury u mom si  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ne dajte se navlaciti u rasprave koje ne zapocinju cure koje su dio molitvenog kruga... jer one za to nemaju potrebe...


Ruthy zašto se onda ovdje moli za cure koje su npr. objavile pozitvinu betu a nisu nikad pisale na ovoj temi, da ih sad ne nabrajam!?!

----------


## Frćka

Nemojte opet pocinjat, ja sam odgovorila ono sto mislim, kao sto su i cure pitale, ne vidim nikakvu raspravu, pa razgovaramo, sta ne? Ruthy, ja nisam dozivjela pitanja cura kao napad, svi znamo stavove crkve, pa se ni ne cudim sto cure pitaju, poanta je bila da se ne treba mijesat generalno crkva i molitva, ne mozemo promijeniti cijeli svijet! Jedno je sta covjek osjeca, zasto ima potrebu za molitvom, a drugo je... Da ne ponavljam! I ovdje su cure neke vece vjernice, uz sve sto ide uz to i imaju pravo ne slagati se sa svim stavovima crkve, ne trebaju zbog toga prestat bit vjernice i molit se!

----------


## innu

Odlično si napisala Frćka, i sad, i par postova gore, potpuno se slažem s tobom i ni ja ne vidim postove cura koje nisu iz vašeg molitvenog kruga kao provokaciju, i iako ni ja nisam neki vjernik više sam se puta pitala kako je moguće da crkva baš tako odbacuje "svoje" ljude, i ima tako tvrde stavove.
Molite se, lijepo je da imate svoj kutak za to, ali nemojte zaboraviti da smo mi svi u mpo ipak u istom košu, i da par pitanja od cura koje prolaze isto kao i vi ili su to već prošle nikako ne bi trebalo tako oštro dočekati.
A danas je eto i prva godišnjica novog nam zakona, o tome imate i temu, pa vas pozivam da se i tamo pridružite i napišete par riječi!
Svima sve najbolje želim!

----------


## sara10

Drage moje, kada  mogu podijelit ovo sa nekim tko to prolazi i razumije, a kada je tu još i naše zajedništvo, molitva, zaista lakše to sve podnijet, ša tako i ovaj 5-ti neuspjeh. Po meni je Božje čudo kada uopće nastane trudnoća i prirodnim putem (ne mislim na nas neplodne parove već općenito) jer pitaš se kako od tako jedne male mrvice, zametka, nečeg tako sitnog nastane čovjek, osoba sa svim svojim fizičkim karakteristikama i karatkternim osobinama i imaš vid, sluh, okus, opip, ruke, noge, pamet ..... toliko toga što nam dragi Bog daje, a to bog stvara svakog čovjeka na svoju sliku i priliku. Zahvalna sam Mu na svim darovima koje mi je u životu dao: zdravlju, poslu, dobrome mužu i sretnom barku, mojoj obitelji, sreći u malim stvarima. Al znamo da život nije lak i borba je svakodnevna i ovo je naša borba.....i vjerujem u Njega, molim Mu se i daje mi snagu za sve što mi je potrebno. VJEROVATI znači svim srcem i dušom vjerovati u nešto što nisi vidio, čuo ili dotakao...to je prava vjera. Jer Isus je rekao nakon svog uskrsnuća apostolima i Mariji Magdaleni: "vi ste vidjeli i vjerujete, a blago onima koji vjeruju, a na vidješe..."

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy zašto se onda ovdje moli za cure koje su npr. objavile pozitvinu betu a nisu nikad pisale na ovoj temi, da ih sad ne nabrajam!?!


Mislim da je spominjanje imena bilo u kontekstu radosti i nade za nas ostale. Bilo je utjesno vidjeti niz od pozitivnih beta u lipnju.
Neke se cure i privatno poznaju pa se mole i spominju. Ne znam da je to koga zasmetalo..
No Bluebella - molitva nije pretplata na internet vec je neogranicena i siri se u vise smjerova po nadahnucu... pak se molimo i za razumijevanje onih koji nas ne razumiju, ali i nas njih...

----------


## Ruthy

Frcka, pa razgovaraj. Ja nisam za prozivanje svetih knjiga i drugih simbola crkve, jer se to ona svodi na nesto drugo.
Inna - dobro si rekla da smo svi u istom kosu... osobno se nisam bavila ovom temom dok mi nije zatrebalo... crkva ima svoje dogme i stavove koji su kruti i koji se mogu mijenjati sa

----------


## Bluebella

> Mislim da je spominjanje imena bilo u kontekstu radosti i nade za nas ostale. Bilo je utjesno vidjeti niz od pozitivnih beta u lipnju.
> Neke se cure i privatno poznaju pa se mole i spominju. Ne znam da je to koga zasmetalo..
> No Bluebella - molitva nije pretplata na internet vec je neogranicena i siri se u vise smjerova po nadahnucu... pak se molimo i za razumijevanje onih koji nas ne razumiju, ali i nas njih...


Upravo tako... nije pretplata na internet!!!
Ne znate koji su stavovi cura na forumu i tko se krije iza nekog nicka i po tome nije u redu moliti se za nekoga tko to ne prakticira i sam za sebe.

----------


## Ruthy

... ne mogu se mijenjati sami. Ali tko ce ih mijenjati ako ne netko tko je pripadnik crkve. Ne vidim uostalom da se to nekog drugog tice. Jer ako nisam clan necega, ne vidim zasto bi me smetala pravila koja tamo vrijede... 
Zato se slazem s Muryinim mailom svom zupniku. To je korak prema dijalogu. Tako se mogu objasniti postupci i namjere i otvoriti prostir za razgovor i mijenjanje unutar crkve..
Na kraju - znam da se svi pitaju isto. Moj je prijwdlog da se otvor i druga tema i da se onda unutar nje raspravlja... a ovajo da se ostavi za molitvu...

----------


## Ruthy

> Upravo tako... nije pretplata na internet!!!
> Ne znate koji su stavovi cura na forumu i tko se krije iza nekog nicka i po tome nije u redu moliti se za nekoga tko to ne prakticira i sam za sebe.


Bluebella, opet procitaj moj upis  ne svadjaj se. Uostalom, nek se sam obrati taj kome je to zasmetalo i to onome tko ga je spomenuo... i to je legitimno...

----------


## Ruthy

> Drage moje, kada  mogu podijelit ovo sa nekim tko to prolazi i razumije, a kada je tu još i naše zajedništvo, molitva, zaista lakše to sve podnijet, ša tako i ovaj 5-ti neuspjeh. Po meni je Božje čudo kada uopće nastane trudnoća i prirodnim putem (ne mislim na nas neplodne parove već općenito) jer pitaš se kako od tako jedne male mrvice, zametka, nečeg tako sitnog nastane čovjek, osoba sa svim svojim fizičkim karakteristikama i karatkternim osobinama i imaš vid, sluh, okus, opip, ruke, noge, pamet ..... toliko toga što nam dragi Bog daje, a to bog stvara svakog čovjeka na svoju sliku i priliku. Zahvalna sam Mu na svim darovima koje mi je u životu dao: zdravlju, poslu, dobrome mužu i sretnom barku, mojoj obitelji, sreći u malim stvarima. Al znamo da život nije lak i borba je svakodnevna i ovo je naša borba.....i vjerujem u Njega, molim Mu se i daje mi snagu za sve što mi je potrebno. VJEROVATI znači svim srcem i dušom vjerovati u nešto što nisi vidio, čuo ili dotakao...to je prava vjera. Jer Isus je rekao nakon svog uskrsnuća apostolima i Mariji Magdaleni: "vi ste vidjeli i vjerujete, a blago onima koji vjeruju, a na vidješe..."


Sara, potpisujem te i grlim!

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, opet procitaj moj upis  ne svadjaj se. Uostalom, nek se sam obrati taj kome je to zasmetalo i to onome tko ga je spomenuo... i to je legitimno...


ne svađam se niti mi se svađa samo još jednom ponavljam:
*
Ne znate koji su stavovi cura na forumu i tko se krije iza nekog nicka i po tome nije u redu moliti se za nekoga tko to ne prakticira i sam za sebe.* 

 :Bye:

----------


## ljubilica

cure, budite hrabre! i molite.. ja znam da nas čeka svjetlo na kraju ovog našeg duuugog mpo tunela.
ja sam sretna zbog svoje vjere. bilo bi mi teško u ništa ne vjerovati jer se nebi imala za što uhvatiti.
svećenici su me pitali imamo li djecu, odgovaram da nemamo i da smo u mpo priči. nikad nisam dobila nikakav ružan odgovor s njihove strane nego samo da će moliti za nas da postanemo roditelji, ali nije spomenut način da mora biti iz bračne postelje.
jako je ružno čitati na ovom topicu razne upadice.
ako se ne pronalazite tu, nemojte niti pisati vaše stavove i mišljenja jer im na ovom topicu nije mjesto. ima jako puno tema gdje možete iznositi svoja mišljenja.
i na kraju krajeva, imate dovoljno godina pa se i ponašajte u skladu s njima. 
cure, jučer sam nam upalila svijeću u Petrovoj crkvi i svih vas se sjetila u molitvi

----------


## Ruthy

> cure, budite hrabre! i molite.. ja znam da nas čeka svjetlo na kraju ovog našeg duuugog mpo tunela.
> ja sam sretna zbog svoje vjere. bilo bi mi teško u ništa ne vjerovati jer se nebi imala za što uhvatiti.
> svećenici su me pitali imamo li djecu, odgovaram da nemamo i da smo u mpo priči. nikad nisam dobila nikakav ružan odgovor s njihove strane nego samo da će moliti za nas da postanemo roditelji, ali nije spomenut način da mora biti iz bračne postelje.
> jako je ružno čitati na ovom topicu razne upadice.
> ako se ne pronalazite tu, nemojte niti pisati vaše stavove i mišljenja jer im na ovom topicu nije mjesto. ima jako puno tema gdje možete iznositi svoja mišljenja.
> i na kraju krajeva, imate dovoljno godina pa se i ponašajte u skladu s njima. 
> cure, jučer sam nam upalila svijeću u Petrovoj crkvi i svih vas se sjetila u molitvi


Isto iskustvo imam. 
Evo i ja sutra palim svijecu za svjetlo na kraju mpo tunela svima koji se tome nadaju i u svom srcu imaju mjesto da prime svoje dijete..

----------


## Argente

Mislila sam da nikad neću postati na ovoj temi (naime, ja sam tolika "nevjernica" da bi mi i Bluebella pozavidjela  :Laughing: )
Malo ću glumiti ateističkog advokata, ali budući da mogu pisati samo u svoje ime unaprijed se ispričavam što ću toliko puta spomenuti "ja, meni".

Forum je mjesto gdje svatko može sudjelovati na svakoj temi s otvorenim pristupom pa slijedom toga ne možete nikome zabraniti ulet na "vašu" temu; no, ako netko radi preveliki nered ne ustručavajte se prijaviti uznemirujuće postove, tu je moderator da to hendla.

Cure "izvan kruga" koje upadnu na ovu temu uglavnom žele čuti kako se još možete utjecati Crkvi nakon što su vas svi u hijerarhiji počevši od pape odbacili ili iznevjerili ponudivši vam neprihvatljivu utjehu. 
Kad vam bace kost u vidu ove ksenine informacije, gdje na kapelici piše "NE umjetnoj", može se protumačiti kao provokacija ali ono što cure prvenstveno žele čuti je vaš komentar (poželjno osudu  :Smile: ). 

Meni je drago pročitati ono što i jesmo u posljednjih par postova - ne utječete se Crkvi ni svećenicima, nego bez zemaljskih posrednika Bogu samome.
Meni je drago pročitati i to da ne djelujete isključivo kroz molitvu, nego i da pišete župnicima, ministrima, da se informirate i borite za sebe i da vjerujete ne samo u Božje čudo nego i u znanje i vještinu liječnika i biologa u čijim ste rukama (jer kroz ruke neiskusnih i loših medicinskih djelatnika ni Bog ne može pomoći).

Jasno mi je da niste izgubile vjeru; vaš Bog je dovoljno moćan da MPO sigurno ne bi ni bilo bez njegovog odobrenja.
Ono što mi nije jasno je - kako Crkva generalno osuđuje tu đavolju rabotu, protuprirodno nastajanje života Bogu iza leđa - zar su Stanić ili Romac moćniji od Njega, pa meni TO izgleda kao bogohuljenje.  :Confused:  (ovo je retoričko pitanje)

Ne vidim kao problem to što molite za nekog tko je "izvan kruga" jer molitva ionako ne može naštetiti onome tko u Boga ne vjeruje...ali sto ljudi-sto ćudi, nekom se na to diže kosa na glavi. Osobno ne vidim realne koristi, ali mi je dirljivo ako iskreno odašiljete dobru vibru.
Na kraju, nadam se da nije neprikladno da vas zamolim da večeras u svoju molitvu uključite i jednu našu forumašicu, vjernicu koja nije tu na temi s vama ali jeste trenutno u postupku kojem je više teško popratiti broj...no i mi i ona vjerujemo da će joj na kraju uspjeti, nadajmo se baš ovaj put  :Smile: 
 :peace:

----------


## ljubilica

bilo bi divno da joj uspije.......

----------


## Ruthy

Hvala ti Argente na upisu.. vazno je kao sto si isama rekla kakvu vibru napisano salje.. to ne ovisi o uvjerenjima nego je duhovna kategorija...
Nase molitve nisu garancija uspjeha... tek bi onda bilo licemjerno... molimo se za shvacanje i prihvacanje, nadu i mir..
Spomenit cu se tvoje prijateljice sa zeljom da joj uspije ovaj mpo...
Veceras evo posebno i nakana za ove koji pisu i smisljaju receni plakat... kao i one kojima isti donosi nemir..
Bog je veci od svih ovih kategotlrija u to cvrsto vjerujem a ime mu je ljubav... kad bi nje bilo dovoljno svi bi smo sve razumjeli...

----------


## Mury

> Hvala ti Argente na upisu.. vazno je kao sto si isama rekla kakvu vibru napisano salje.. to ne ovisi o uvjerenjima nego je duhovna kategorija...
> Nase molitve nisu garancija uspjeha... tek bi onda bilo licemjerno... molimo se za shvacanje i prihvacanje, nadu i mir..
> Spomenit cu se tvoje prijateljice sa zeljom da joj uspije ovaj mpo...
> Veceras evo posebno i nakana za ove koji pisu i smisljaju receni plakat... kao i one kojima isti donosi nemir..
> Bog je veci od svih ovih kategotlrija u to cvrsto vjerujem a ime mu je ljubav... kad bi nje bilo dovoljno svi bi smo sve razumjeli...


Potipsujem te *Ruthy*!!!!
*Argente*, molit ću za tvoju prijateljicu...ma ja molim za sve neplodne parove, moja molitva glasi: Bože molim te smiluj se svim parovima koji se toliko trude, koji toliko žele, koji ti se toliko mole da osjete: žene čari i radosti trudnoće i majčinstva, a njihovi muževi/partneri radost očinstva!!!
Mogu vam samo reći da bez vjere MM i ja ne bi preživjeli gubitak naših blizanaca, ali budući vjerujem da su sada naši anđeli na nekom prekrasnom mjestu, koje je puno ljepše od ovozemaljskog, da me otud gledaju i da ćemo se opet na koncu moga ovozemaljskog života sresti, bol i tuga su podnošljivi, inače ne znam kako bih bez vjerovanja u sve to nabrojano preživjela što ih sada nemam!!! I isto tako vjerujem da će naši anđeli od Boga za MM i mene izmoliti barem jednu živu i zdravu bebicu koja će ublažiti ovu bol  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Ovih dana posebno molim za *Frćku* i njene mrve!  *Ljubilice* neka ti ovaj postupak bude zadnji, molim i za tvoj uspjeh, a i za forumašicu koju je Argente spomenila, neka ugleda svjetlo na kraju ovog mpo tunela!! 
Naravno kao i uvijek za sve neplodne parove. 
Neka vam je svima blagoslovljena i mirna ova sveta nedjelja  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Osjećam potrebu i to ću ovdje napisati da se iskreno od sveg srca zahvalim na nesebičnoj potpori i molitvi koje su mi pružele cure posebno kod mog zadnjeg pokušaja i to *Mury, Ruthy, Frćki* i mnogim *curama sa splitke teme* (da ih sad imenom ne nabrajam). Hvala vam, uz vas je puno lakše. U mojim ste molitvama svaki dan  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Mury :Heart: Sarice :Heart:  Ruthy :Heart:  Frćkice :Heart: Ljubilice :Heart: 
Svaki dan ste u mojim molitvama, evo jučer sam završila devetnicu sv.Riti i ponosna sam što sam našla vremena za Boga, inače svaki dan kad se vozim s posla molim Oče naš, za sve nas trudilice...
Frćkice mazi bušu... Joj..... kad bi ti se barem oba zametka implantirala~~~~~~~~ Molim te Bože()

----------


## sara10

*Kika222*  :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

*Sara, Kika222* cure hvala! Kad god pročitam vaše postove, bezuvjetnu podršku, ljubav i molitvu dobijem novu nadu!
Molim za *Argentinu* prijateljicu i još jednu forumašicu koja je bila samnom na transferu, da ugledaju svoju sreću!
Za *Mury* kojoj se beskrajno divim, na boli koju je proživjela, na njenoj snazi i upornosti! Ne usudim se ništa ni reć, svaki put kad vidim potpis me stegne...Bože usliši njene molitve!

----------


## Frćka

*SaraKikaRuthyMuryŽeljkice*

----------


## splicanka30

Nisam bila za PC-em ovih dana,pa nisam ni sudjelovala u raspravi...

Neću sad opet počet s time...

Ja sam s vama svaku večer i molim se za sve neplodne parove...

Frćka tebe ovo vrijeme posebno spomenem... :Love:

----------


## Frćka

*Splićanka*! :Shy kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

Curke divne ste.
U cetvrtak mi je aspiracija i jako sam pozitivna
Hvala sto me se sjetite, sjetim se i ja vas, posebno jucer na misi

----------


## Ruthy

Mury ja sam sigurna u to sto govoris... predivna je tvoja vjera... mi krscani znamo da je ovaj zivot samo put..ma kako kratko trajao.i u iscekivanju ponovnog susreta sa svojim malim andjelima..nagradit ce te Svevisnji.. sigurna sam....a kako na ovom svijetu nismo sami,cudesno je ucenje koje nam od tebe dolazi...

Sara, uz tebe sam draga, cekamo skupa i bdijemo...

Kika..moliteljice predivna...

Ljubilice, molimo za cetvrtak i za uspjeh ovog postupka.. s tobom smo...

Frcka, javljaju li se male mrvice? Ocekuj s njima duge dijaloge ... molimo za betu i radost ...

Molimo za Argentinu prijateljicu... za njezin uspjeh...i za sve cekalice na forumu koje sa strepnjom cekaju rezultate postupka neka se razvesele i neka unatoc losim statistikama sve dojedna zatrudne i rode zdravu djecu... Gospodine USLISI NAS SVE.... molimo Te

Splicanka i ostale moliteljice koje citate ili se odmarate bvb sve!

----------


## Ruthy

Ako je netko propustio vidjeti ovu prekrasnu molitvu:



> Evo sam i ja našla molitvu sv. Riti baš za neplodne parove u MPO vodama:
> 
> Za one koji žele djecu (MOLITVA SVETOJ RITI)
> 
> Dobri Oče, stvoritelju svega, ti si sve dobro uredio I blagoslovio muškarca I ženu da budu plodni I da naseljavaju zemlju I nebo.
> Zahvaljujemo ti na želji naših srdaca za djecom. Udijeli nama kao roditeljima svete Rite I njoj samoj, radost roditeljstva. Toliko si puta udijelio taj dar besplodnim roditeljima. Blagoslovi naše zajedništvo te I nama podari radost da naš dom razveseljavaju djeca. Prosvijetli znanstvenike da otkriju lijekove za besplodnost I pomozi im da s vjerskim strahopoštovanjem postupaju s misterjem života.
> Mi, čije želje poznaješ, kažemo ti: neka bude volja tvoja I zajedno sa sv Ritom blagoslivljamo te sada I u vijeke.

----------


## piki

Cure s vama sam i dalje! Kako ovih dana više odmaram (svako malo je kauč moj) tako molim i sjetim se svih vas tu i onih koje nisu ovdje i molim da svi mi osjetimo radost roditeljstva. Najteže je reći "budi volja tvoja", jer što ako Njegova volja ima za mene neki drugi plan a ne biti mama?

----------


## Ruthy

Joj Piki, to se i ja pitam... To je vjecita tajna i dvojba...Sto je za mene odredjeno i sto je za mene bolje? 
Vjerojatno necemo nikad do kraja biti sigurni je li odgovor koji imamo pravi!? Bar na ovom svijetu i zivotu.

Zato je vazna vjera da on za nas zna bolje. Nije to lako shvatiti i prihvatiti... i primjeri u povijesti vjere potvrdjuju da su izabrani bili kusani... npr Abrahamu je bilo naredjeno da zrtvuje svog sina... na srecu nije morao na kraju.. sina kojeg je Sara rodila jedva i tek kao stara zena..

Malo je onih koji prihvacaju volju bozju bez straha i dvojbe... ta nismo sveci... no u Bibliji ima ionih primjera koji govore da se na Njegovu svetu volju moze 'utjecati' ustrajnom molitvom, odricanjem i postom... dakle, kako je jedan pametan covjek rekao Bog je pedagog i odgaja nass ljubavlju... to ucenje nije lako ali najvaznije je znati da nije besmisleno i bez nagrade...
Prolazeci kroz iskusenja big nas ne kaznjava... naprotiv - priprema nas na nesto prekrasno a tko zna kad cemo to moci spoznati..

Evo dok ovo pisem imam potrebu da kazem i da je jedno znati a drugo to prozivjeti... zato mi je drago da smo si u ovome medjusobna podrska... pogotovo cure koje ne gube vjeru nakon toliko muke i pokusaja... cvrsto vjerujem da On to SVE vidi i zna!

----------


## Ruthy

I btw Piki stavljam te na molitvenu listu za betu! Da bude volja njegova bas ovaj put!

----------


## piki

> I btw Piki stavljam te na molitvenu listu za betu! Da bude volja njegova bas ovaj put!


Hvala draga :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Cure cekalice Piki i Frcka - nadam se da ste mirne i radosne... uz sva kulturna dogadjanja bila jucer na klanjanju i misi... mislila i molila za sve...
Za bete i za sve nas ostale... nadam se da nismo na molitvenom go-u...

----------


## sara10

> Evo sam i ja našla molitvu sv. Riti baš za neplodne parove u MPO vodama:
> 
> Za one koji žele djecu (MOLITVA SVETOJ RITI)
> 
> Dobri Oče, stvoritelju svega, ti si sve dobro uredio I blagoslovio muškarca I ženu da budu plodni I da naseljavaju zemlju I nebo.
> Zahvaljujemo ti na želji naših srdaca za djecom. Udijeli nama kao roditeljima svete Rite I njoj samoj, radost roditeljstva. Toliko si puta udijelio taj dar besplodnim roditeljima. Blagoslovi naše zajedništvo te I nama podari radost da naš dom razveseljavaju djeca. Prosvijetli znanstvenike da otkriju lijekove za besplodnost I pomozi im da s vjerskim strahopoštovanjem postupaju s misterjem života.
> Mi, čije želje poznaješ, kažemo ti: neka bude volja tvoja I zajedno sa sv Ritom blagoslivljamo te sada I u vijeke.


Nismo na GO što se molitve tiče draga Ruthy (ako si na to mislila, a vjerujem da jesi), svaku večer za sve nas neplodne parove molim, a u svoje molitve sam uključila i ovu prekrasnu molitvu koju nam je Mury preporučila.
Drage moje cure, sve ste mi u mislima!
Frćka mislim na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

Drage moje! :Heart: *Sara, Ruthy* :Heart:  još se držim! :Smile: 
Uz vas je lakše, hvala što mislite na mene! :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

Frcka, tu smo, nisi sama i ne boj se! .♡♥♡
Svim curama pozdrav i blagoslov ♥

----------


## kika222

Frćkice samo hrabro :Heart: sarice :Heart: ruthy :Heart: ...
Svaki dan ste mi sve u molitvama,samo što puno radim ovih dana pa ne stignem pisati, pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## kika222

Frćkice samo hrabro :Heart: sarice :Heart: ruthy :Heart: ...
Svaki dan ste mi sve u molitvama,samo što puno radim ovih dana pa ne stignem pisati, pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## splicanka30

Samo da javim da sam i dalje s vama...

----------


## Ruthy

Kika, Splicanka, Sara, Mury i ostale moliteljice... za Frckin testic... i Ljubilicine js da se oplode i za Piki i sve ostale iz naseg kruga da nam postupci urode plodom... Boze, koji nisi na godisnjem odmoru i koji se nikad ne umaras dijeleci milost i milosrdje onima koji se tebi utjecu... pogledaj na nas i na sve parove koji zele postati roditelji... molimo Te!♡♡

----------


## Mury

> Kika, Splicanka, Sara, Mury i ostale moliteljice... za Frckin testic... i Ljubilicine js da se oplode i za Piki i sve ostale iz naseg kruga da nam postupci urode plodom... Boze, koji nisi na godisnjem odmoru i koji se nikad ne umaras dijeleci milost i milosrdje onima koji se tebi utjecu... pogledaj na nas i na sve parove koji zele postati roditelji... molimo Te!♡♡


Ruthy i ostale moliteljice  :Heart: ...u mojim ste molitvama svaki dan!!!

----------


## piki

> Kika, Splicanka, Sara, Mury i ostale moliteljice... za Frckin testic... i Ljubilicine js da se oplode i za Piki i sve ostale iz naseg kruga da nam postupci urode plodom... Boze, koji nisi na godisnjem odmoru i koji se nikad ne umaras dijeleci milost i milosrdje onima koji se tebi utjecu... pogledaj na nas i na sve parove koji zele postati roditelji... molimo Te!♡♡


Ruthy ovo tako dobro napiše da mogu samo pokvariti! 
Svi ste mi u mislima i molitvama!

----------


## sara10

> Kika, Splicanka, Sara, Mury i ostale moliteljice... za Frckin testic... i Ljubilicine js da se oplode i za Piki i sve ostale iz naseg kruga da nam postupci urode plodom... Boze, koji nisi na godisnjem odmoru i koji se nikad ne umaras dijeleci milost i milosrdje onima koji se tebi utjecu... pogledaj na nas i na sve parove koji zele postati roditelji... molimo Te!♡♡


Slažem se sa piki, mogu samo potisat Ruthy X X X
Milosrdni Bože, budi nam snaga i utjeha.

----------


## Ruthy

Sara, sjetila sam te se jucer kod prvog citanja na misi, kad kaze Jahve Abrahamu: za godinu dana ce tvoja zena Sara roditi sina...
I dalje, kroz misu stotinu ascijacija na nas sve na ovom forumu, posbno moliteljice...
Cure drage, vecina je vec na odmoru od posla i pokusaja...i trebamo se odmoriti od svega, pogledati u sebe, malo umiriti, voljeti se i maziti... pogotovo vi koje sad cekate rezultate a ne nedate se dobrom ishodu... frcka i tiki nadam se da ce vas beta iznenaditi a ako ne nemojte biti tuzne,prinesite u tugu za buducu nakanu...ljubilice zelim ti uspjesan postupak i da nas razveselis... cure,previse je negative tako da sam s vama u duhu i molitvi, manje na forumu, premda sam pratila sto je s vama... buduci do jeseni vecina moliteljica nece pokusavati manje cu i ja pratiti forum. Ali skicnit cu... svima zelim cudo da se dogodi pa da za najkasnije godinu dana drzimo svoje dijete...molimo te Boze... pusa svima i bvb ♡

----------


## Ruthy

Nije tiki nego piki ♡  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Draga frćkice žao mi je  :Love:  molit ću za tebe danas da se čim prije oporaviš i kreneš ispočetka..
Sarice i ruthyce  :Heart: 
Ljubilice :Heart: 
Mury :Heart: 
Za sve nas drage moliteljice~~~ da nam se dragi Bog smiluje...

----------


## ljubilica

curke, čuvam 2 blastice.... Daj Bože da nas razveseli beta
hvala što mislite na mene  :Heart:

----------


## splicanka30

Frćka jako jako mi je žao...  :Sad:   :Sad: 

I dalje si mi u molitvama...
I inače i dalje molim za sve nas...

----------


## Ruthy

Sretno ljubilice ... javi nam kako je proslo.. povirim samo na ovaj pdf jer mi je s moba nezgodno...
Bvb sve i ustrajmo u molitvi, nadi i vjeri... doci ce i nase vrijeme, a kad dodje ne treba zaboraviti ovo sto je bilo sad...
Pusa svima

----------


## sara10

Tako je *Ruthy*, uvijek tako lijepo sve kažeš! Naravno da nećemo zaboraviti ovaj put, pa i kako bi!!! Ja sam u zadnje vrijeme isto malo manje za kompom, ali molitva ne izostaje niti jedan dan. Samo ustrajnost, ustrajnost, vjera, ne smijemo posustati.
Mislim na sve vas  :Zaljubljen: 
*Frćka* draga znaš koliko mi je žao, al kao što rekosmo, budimo hrabre, ustrajne..
*Ljubilice* neka ovo bude tvojih pet minuta! Iskreno se nadam tvojoj velikoj beti!
Cure zajedno smo i dalje :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Cure s vama sam svaku večer...ali ne pišem.Umro mi je otac i sva sam još u šoku ali ne brinite s vama sam svaku večer i molim za svaku od vas :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*Valiana* iskrena sucut  :Love:

----------


## kika222

Valiana draga neka ti dragi Bog da snage.. :Love:

----------


## sara10

Draga *Valiana* moja iskrena sućut. Ne postoje riječi utjehe u tako teškim trenucima, neka te dragi Bog utješi i da ti snagu i tvojoj obitelji. Suosjećam s tobom. Bit ćeš mi u molitvi! Drži se draga, uz tebe smo  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Valiana  :Love:  predobro te razumijem  :Sad: 
Kika, Sara, Frcka  :Heart: 
Ljubilice, kako si, ima li vijesti? 
Molimo i ufajmo se u Gospodina. Pusa svima..

----------


## ljubilica

*ruthy* hvala što misliš na mene.... danas sam 5dnt, prerano za bilo šta, trudim se biti strpljena

----------


## sara10

*Valiana* mislim na tebe..

*Ljubilice* držimo fige i molimo za tebe.
Drage cure uzdajmo se u Boga jer on zna naše potrebe. U nedjelju na misi mi se jedna svećenikova rečenica baš lijepo urezala, a glasila je ovako: "Bog na naše molitve odgovara sa DA  ili   NE JOŠ  ili   IMAM NEŠTO BOLJE ZA TEBE". Bog nikada nije gluh na naše molitve, zato samo budimo ustrajne i zajedno u našim potrebama. Sve vas puno  :Kiss: 
Mislim na vas.

----------


## Ruthy

Sara  :Kiss: 

Cure drage, mislim i molim...u tisini forumarenja stvari dobijaju druge perspektive... 
I dug se ovaj nas put cini ali opet mozemo biti mirni jer je On uz nas... bvb sve... ljubilice, posebno si mi u mislima...

----------


## špelkica

Cure, i mi smo s vama u molitvama pa skoro svaki dan, svaki dan jedno otajstvo krunice (koga si Djevice rodila) na čast Djevici Špilje mlijeka (donio mi je župnik iz Izraela). Mislim da je netko pisao da mu se tako uslišala želja.

----------


## valiana

Evo cure mali podjsjetnik...Na dan sv. Marije Anđeoske ili Porcijunkule, 2. kolovoza, može se dobiti potpuni oprost od vremenitih kazni ako dođemo u koju od franjevačkih crkava, izmolimo "Vjerovanje", "Oče naš", ispovjedimo se, pričestimo i molimo na nakanu Svetog Oca.Hvala vam na lijepim riječima...U molitvi sam stalno s vama...

----------


## sara10

Curke drage gdje ste??? GO su prošli  :Laughing: 
Ja se i dalje molim svaki dan za nas neplodne parove i nadam se da smo i dalje zajedno u našim molitvama!

Uskoro namjeravam u Međugorje, vuče me jako tamo (već sam bila naravno), a pogotovo na brdo Križevac, tamo je nešto posebno, poseban mir, toplina, ne može se to riječima opisat. Kada budem išla, idem sa posebnom nakanom u kojoj ćete sve biti. Ne znam još točno kad idem, ali sigurno ću vam javit!!

----------


## Ledamo

Ukljucujem vas sve u svoje molitve...dat ce i nama dragi Bog da iskusimo radost majcinstva  :Kiss:  Drzite se i ne gubite vjeru i nadu!

----------


## splicanka30

Na GO sam bila od foruma...
Ali u molitvama ste mi cijelo vrijeme

----------


## sara10

*Splićanka*  :Bye:  
I ja se i dalje molim, svaki dan za sve neplodne parove...
Pozdravljam sve hrabre i ustrajne i tužne žene i one koje su možda izgubile nadu nakon teških padova i neuspješnih postupaka i razočarenja na ovom našem MPO putu. Al kao što je Ledamo rekla ne gubimo vjeru i nadu. Bog ima plan i za nas  :Heart:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Molim te dragi Bože da mi pokloniš malog anđela, znam da bi bila dobra majka i dala bi sve na svijetu za tu bebicu, i molim te da svim ovim ženama uslišiš njihove molitve, jer nema tužnijeg kad majka plače za svojim djetetom a još je tužnije kad majka plače za svojim nerođenim djetetom...tuga je golema...ispuni naša srca radošću i veseljem...

----------


## valiana

Cure s vama sam ja svaku večer molim se da nam dragi Bog podari ono što najviše želimo.Evo ja odoh sutra u Prag pa ču do malog Isusa zamolit ga da nam pomogne! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Drage moliteljice, u mislima s vama, premda sam rijetko na forumu, i sa željom da nam Bog svakoj podari dijecu koju toliko želimo. 
Ustrajno u nadi, vjeri, ljubavi i poniznosti... Nagrada i plodovi i milost neće izostati...  
BVB sve!

----------


## s_iva

Drage moje, samo vam želim prenijeti da se u subotu 14.09. u Sveticama kod Ozlja održava seminar duhovne obnove i molitve za nerođenu djecu, za neplodne parove, za žene koje su imale pobačaj i općeniti za obitelj kod patera Marka Glogovića.
Program traje od 09-18 h. Koga zanima neka malo progugla, oni to zovu 8.molitveni sabor. Organiziran je prijevoz iz ZG, Vukovara, Đakova.... a može se doći i u vlastitom aranžmanu.
Mislim na sve vas, i u mojim ste molitvama   :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Ah naš pater Marko...dok je bio na Turnju uživala sam u svakoj misi...Da bilo bi lijepo otić ali ja sad nisam u stanju..ali otiči ču ja kad se malo oporavim...S vama sam drage suborke svaku večer !

----------


## Ruthy

Iva, hvala na informaciji. Ne bi bilo loše otići, premda ne znam puno o tome svećeniku. 
Cure u mislima i molitvi  s vama. BVB sve!

----------


## sara10

Iva, to mi se čini baš lipo i uvijek bi rado otišla na tako nešto, al samo da mi je malo bliže mom gradu. Svakako hvala na informaciji i nadam se da će biti cura koje će biti u mogućnosti otić.
I meni ste sve u molitvama i mislima  :Heart:

----------


## postoji nada

Cure puno vas pozdravljam, molite i vjerujte i dat ce nam Bog milosti koju trazimo ,ja vjerujem u to.Bit cemo i mi majke samo kad za to dode vrijeme.
Bozji blagoslov svima.

----------


## kika222

Meni iz zagorja je sve daleko jer radim i za vikende tako da ne mogu nigdje, ali zahvalna sam svima vama koje se sjetite svih nas trudilica zajedno. Puno mislim na sve vas i vjerujem da dragi Bog čuje naš vapaj, samo moramo biti strpljive...

----------


## Ruthy

*Kika222*  :Heart:  i ostale cure, mislim na vas, molim, u čekanju ali i u miru! 
BVB sve!

----------


## piki

Evo drage moje da malo podignem temu. Dobra prijateljica mi je na ovo nedavno obratila pažnju. Nisam bila sigurna dal da postam ovdje ili gdje boli neplodnost, toliko me zaboljelo. Dio je članka iz časopisa Pia a govori o majkama, dio propovjedi za Majčin dan:

"Ne zaboravimo pak, da nam dar majčinstva ne daje pravo isključivanja onih koje majke ne mogu biti. Moja druga misao ide tebi, *ženo, koja ne možeš postati majka*. 
_Ženo, zašto plačeš_ - zar zato jer se osjećaš zaboravljeno?
Poznata mi je rana srca tvoga iz razgovora, komuniciranih života, supruga koje na koljenima isplakuju bol čežnje za djetetom i rane križa koji im je povjeren.
Zato ponavljam: *biti majka nije povlastica*. To je dar. Ipak, Gospodin ponekad tako raspoređuje darove da je teško uopće i pokušati shvatiti zašto je to tako!
Nitko ne vidi tvoju muku što je ćutiš kada promatraš trudnice ili malu djecu. Tko može vidjeti koliko je čežnje u tebi? I koliko jača mora biti tvoja vjera da iz tjelesne neplodnosti izrasteš 
u duhovnu majku dobrote i ljubavi za druge? *Ništa ne može nadomjestiti vlastito dijete*, ali ljubav koju si čuvala za njega samo Bog može preoblikovati u ljubav za druge. 
Križ žene koja srcem čezne biti majka velik je. I zato si ti, koja si *srcem majka*, vrijedna našeg poštovanja, i čestitke na današnji dan!"

----------


## Mury

Aaaaa, *piki* baš si me rasplakala, a je me i teško ovih dana rasplakat  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## piki

Mury draga nije mi bila namjera ikoga rasplakati (sebe jesam), ali bilo mi je žao ne podijeliti s vama! Drži se i uspješno liječenje!

----------


## Mury

> Mury draga nije mi bila namjera ikoga rasplakati (sebe jesam), ali bilo mi je žao ne podijeliti s vama! Drži se i uspješno liječenje!


Bez brige, ovo su ipak bile suze radosnice  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Hvala ti piki ... :Smile:  sad mi se moja bol čini malo manja :Love: 

Svima šaljem  :Love:  u mojim ste molitvama...

----------


## špelkica

Piki, prekrasno napisano! Nije isto kad žena ima svoje dijete i voli ga kao majka te kad nema svoje, ali ima nećake ili neko drugo dijete koje voli, ali mu nije majka.To mnogi ne razumiju. 
Cure i ja sam se često pitala da li je Božja volja da ne budem majka, a ja si to ne samo jako želim, već mi je to najveća želja i vjerujem da me On nije zaboravio ni zaboravio moje žarke molitve i eto tu je dijete koje treba majku, a ja dijete i našli smo se na drugačiji način. Sad on ima svoju majku, a ja dijete rođeno iz srca i puno molitve i boli, iz "trudnoće" koja je trajala sedam godina. 
Ja i dalje molim za sve nas i želim vam reći da uvijek gledajte naprijed i mislite pozitivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara10

*Piki* lijepo si podigla temu. 
*Špelkice* tako mi je drago da ste uspjeli posvojit (čitala sam te na temi vezanoj za to, pružit jednom djetetu toplinu doma, ljubav i vodit ga na njegovom putu je nešto tako humano i prekrasno, ne znam kako bi se spretnije izrazila, naravno da ti je dragi Bog uslišao molitve i postala si majka i tako si lijepo ovo napisala "dijete rođeno iz srca i puno molitve i boli, iz "trudnoće" koja je trajala sedam godina".
*Mury* bit ćeš majka jednom, znam da je teško, al nisi sve ovo dosad prošla uzalud, ponekad ne razumijemo i teško nam je prihvatiti Božje planove i križ koji nosimo, al on ima plan za sve nas  :Heart: 

Cure, sve ste mi u molitvama!

----------


## Ruthy

> Evo drage moje da malo podignem temu. Dobra prijateljica mi je na ovo nedavno obratila pažnju. Nisam bila sigurna dal da postam ovdje ili gdje boli neplodnost, toliko me zaboljelo. Dio je članka iz časopisa Pia a govori o majkama, dio propovjedi za Majčin dan:
> 
> "Ne zaboravimo pak, da nam dar majčinstva ne daje pravo isključivanja onih koje majke ne mogu biti. Moja druga misao ide tebi, *ženo, koja ne možeš postati majka*. 
> _Ženo, zašto plačeš_ - zar zato jer se osjećaš zaboravljeno?
> Poznata mi je rana srca tvoga iz razgovora, komuniciranih života, supruga koje na koljenima isplakuju bol čežnje za djetetom i rane križa koji im je povjeren.
> Zato ponavljam: *biti majka nije povlastica*. To je dar. Ipak, Gospodin ponekad tako raspoređuje darove da je teško uopće i pokušati shvatiti zašto je to tako!
> Nitko ne vidi tvoju muku što je ćutiš kada promatraš trudnice ili malu djecu. Tko može vidjeti koliko je čežnje u tebi? I koliko jača mora biti tvoja vjera da iz tjelesne neplodnosti izrasteš 
> u duhovnu majku dobrote i ljubavi za druge? *Ništa ne može nadomjestiti vlastito dijete*, ali ljubav koju si čuvala za njega samo Bog može preoblikovati u ljubav za druge. 
> Križ žene koja srcem čezne biti majka velik je. I zato si ti, koja si *srcem majka*, vrijedna našeg poštovanja, i čestitke na današnji dan!"


Piki  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

*Špelkica, Mury, Sara, Kika*  :Heart: 

Cure, tu sam, u novim pripremama za dalje... Mislim na vas, molim se, ali sam posve mirna, nekako... Mislim da ako Bog dade želju, dat će i način... Važno je samo mu predati i svoju tugu, ali imati vjere... Vjera čini čuda-... Pusa svima...

----------


## jojo

Nebi bilo u redu da svoju priču zadržim za sebe pa sam je odlučila podijelit sa vama, dragim suborkama u želji da postanemo majke.
u braku smo skoro 5 god i odlučili smo krenuti u mpo postupak jer smo vidjeli da se ništa po pitanju prirodne trudnoće ne događa. Nakon loših nalaza mm, loših prognoza dr ja nisam tila odustat tek tako. prije prvog postupka sam osjetila potrebu da odem sa mm u Međugorje. Ne da tražim od gospe da mi podari dijete nego da mi da snage da što bezbolnije podnesem poraz (ako dođe do toga), da mi da snagu i da me uputi. molila sam je samo da se ne slomim. često sam se u životu molila i sv.RITI.ona mi je uvik bila u pomoći. jutros, nakon završene devetnice toj svetici, 12 dnt sam ugledala svoj plus na testu. znam da je to tek prvi korak, prva stepenica, ali dala mi je nadu da će bit sve u redu, znam da će bit sve u redu..... ipak ovo je moj prvi plus :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> Nebi bilo u redu da svoju priču zadržim za sebe pa sam je odlučila podijelit sa vama, dragim suborkama u želji da postanemo majke.
> u braku smo skoro 5 god i odlučili smo krenuti u mpo postupak jer smo vidjeli da se ništa po pitanju prirodne trudnoće ne događa. Nakon loših nalaza mm, loših prognoza dr ja nisam tila odustat tek tako. prije prvog postupka sam osjetila potrebu da odem sa mm u Međugorje. Ne da tražim od gospe da mi podari dijete nego da mi da snage da što bezbolnije podnesem poraz (ako dođe do toga), da mi da snagu i da me uputi. molila sam je samo da se ne slomim. često sam se u životu molila i sv.RITI.ona mi je uvik bila u pomoći. jutros, nakon završene devetnice toj svetici, 12 dnt sam ugledala svoj plus na testu. znam da je to tek prvi korak, prva stepenica, ali dala mi je nadu da će bit sve u redu, znam da će bit sve u redu..... ipak ovo je moj prvi plus


Prekrasna vijest, sretno do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## piki

Ajme jojo, prekrasno! Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Evo drage moje curice :Smile: ,noćas se vratih iz Međugorja...Ah što reč ,sama pomisao na to hodočašče sve govori.Molila sam se za sve nas da nam MAJKA BOŽJA udijeli milost i da mi uskoro sve postanemo majke.Bile ste mi sve u molitvama.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Drage moje suborke, danas sam skroz slučajno bila u jednoj prekrasnoj crkvi u Molvama gdje nam je svećenik objašnjavao o svakom djeliću crkve i također je spomenuo da svetkuju Svetu Filomenu koja je zaštitnica trudnica i žena koje se bore sa zatrudnjivanjem (smrznula sam se kad sam to čula) nadam se da je to neki znak od gore, pomolila sam se Njoj za mene i za sve Vas.

----------


## splicanka30

Cure,ja vas i dlaje svaku večer spomenem u molitvama...
Nažalost se izgubila pojedinačna molitva za one kojima je u tom trenu najpotrebnije,ali vas sve skupa spomenem...

----------


## Ruthy

Pojedinačna ili grupna, isto je ako je od srca i iz srca. 
 :Heart:  svima, bvb!

----------


## Ivy86

Zelim moliti s vama....i zelim da molite sa mnom....previse j tereta na mojim ledjima....a vase price su me dovele do suza...

----------


## Ivy86

Zelim moliti s vama i zelim da molite sa mnom,,,,prevelik je teret sve ovo za moja mala ledja....Boli svaki mjesec

----------


## kika222

Ivy86... Bog te blagoslovio i dao ti snage za ovu našu mukotrpnu borbu... Ja sam danas bila na kamenitim vratima i rasplakala sam se ko kišna godina, bilo mi je malo lakše jer je i mm bio samnom...
Počela sam prije tri dana moliti devetnicu sv.Riti i Praškom malom Isusu..
Sve ste mi u molitvama, molit ću i za Vatricu i za njenu bebu~~~

----------


## Anitsirk 84

O Bože danas je opet teški dan... :Crying or Very sad:  daj mi snage i strpljenja

----------


## sara10

Drage moje cure, pozdravljam vas sve i želim vam reći da se molim svaki dan za sve nas neplodne parove i za nas koje tako jako želimo postati majke. Moramo bit jake i strpljive i ustrajne, znamo da je to nekad jako teško, ali Bog nas vodi i dat će nam snage za sve i na kraju ono što najviše želimo. Ja vjerujem u to, u Njegovu volju koja će biti najbolja za nas.
Sve ste mi u mislima i molitvama  :Heart:

----------


## Ivy86

Da li bi neka mogla d ami proslijedi krunicu sv. Ane...bila bih joj jako zahvalna...

----------


## kika222

Ivy86, ne znam ti tu krunicu...
Ruthy, sara10, frćkice, splićanka30... Di ste žene?? Danas mi je zadnji dan devetnice sv.Riti, molim i dalje za sve nas trudilice :Smile: Bvb :Smile: 
Hvala ti dragi Bože što je lberc trudna() :Heart:

----------


## splicanka30

kika,tu sam... samo ne pišem puno.
čekam dan testa... ali i dalje molim za sve nas...

kako si ti?

----------


## kika222

Pikam se i molim da urodi plodom...
Vidim da si čekalica bete pa ću za tebe danas izmoliti... Sretno ti bilo!!!

----------


## Ruthy

Iberc je trudna, hvala Bogu! 

Draga Kika222, tu sam, u čekanju, malo nervoze i stresa, pokušavam biti mirna dok čekam, i nekad ide bolje nekad slabije-... 
Ali tu... BVB cure moje, ne gubite nadu, Bog je velik i milosrdan ... Doći će taj dan!

----------


## splicanka30

Hvala ti 
Molit ću i ja za vašu bebicu...

----------


## sara10

*Kika222* i ja sam tu, svaki dan u molitvi za sve nas. Drago mi je zbog svake nove trudnoće na ovom forumu!  Ja sam sigurna da nas Bog neće zaboravit na ovom polju i da će nam naše molitve biti uslišane, samo ne znamo kada, a na nama je da se borimo. 
Ja sam baš jučer, skroz slučajno, kupila malu knjižicu - devetnica i molitve blaženom Ivanu Pavlu II kojeg će proglasiti svecem 27.04.14. i sinoć čitam u njemu kako se* 22. listopada* slavi kao spomendan blaženoga Ivana Pavla II. Od danas se utječem i tom (ne mogu još reći svecu) blaženiku kojeg toliko volim i počimam se molit za zadobivanje milosti zagovorom blaženog  Pape Ivana Pavla II. - za milost da postanemo roditelji.

----------


## jojo

cure moje - ne prođe dan a da vas se ne sitim jer sam i ja do jučer bila dio žena koje na ovaj ili onaj način imaju problema sa začećem. danas kad sam izašla sa svog prvog uz i kad sam čula to malo srce zamolila sam boga da vam svima omogući da to doživite. i dalje će te biti u mojim molitvama!

----------


## špelkica

Jojo  :Zaljubljen: , baš sam sretna zbog tebe!
Ja sam jučer prvi puta čula riječi: "Mama volim te " od našeg sina  :Very Happy: 
I dalje molim za vas  :Love:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Špelkica to je jednostavno predivno, sretna sam zbog tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Špelkice, sve mi trudilice čeznemo da jednog dana netko i nas zove mama, sretna sam zbog tebe i ujedno molim dragog Boga da se smiluje i nama!!!

----------


## sara10

*Kika222* znam da si u postupku sad, neka ti ovaj posptupak bude uspješan i dao dragi Bog da sve bude ok i da se tvoje mrve prime. Bit ćeš mi u mislima i molitvi (za utorak) 
Drage moje pozdravljam vas sve, svaki dan za sve neplodne parove se molim. Slijedeći vikend smo u Međugorju ja i mm, sve ćete mi bit u mislima, pomolit ću se Gospi da nam pomogne i da bude uz nas u borbi, padovima i da na kraju dođemo do našega cilja.

----------


## kika222

Sarice :Heart:  pratim te na splitskoj temi, hvala ti što misliš name..
Ruthy, splićanka, frćkice pozdravljam vas sve!!!
Strah me je od dragog Boga tražiti išta, ali bila bih mu doživotno zahvalna da se smiluje i pogled svoj svrati na sve nas neplodne parove , bvb

----------


## Mury

Kika222, sara10....i ostale suborke <3 u molitvama ste mi,posebno ovih dana kada imam vremena za moliti na pretek.

----------


## Ruthy

Kika222, u najtezim trenutcima pomaze makar cinjenica da smo povezane ovako... premda nada je postojana i vjera, plasi.me mogucnost da ni je On predvidio drugacihlji zivot... tesko je to sve... bvb sve vas drage moje...

----------


## martta

molila bih ako bi mi netko na pp poslao molitve sv. Riti.
već dugo me okupira da joj se molim, ali ne znam kako
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Martta, ovo je Mury bila napisala jednom: 

MOLITVA NA ČAST SV.RITI (Ova molitva se moli na blagdan sv.Rite)

1. O velika čudotvorko katoličkog svijeta,o slavna sv.Rito iz Chasije!
Iz našeg srca podiže se pouzdana molitva na dan Tvoje drage svetkovine. U ovom svečanom času,u kojem se tisuće i tisuće srdaca pouzdano i puna svete nade obraćaju tebi,evo i ja pridružujem svoju smjernu molitvu da je Ti prineseš Presvetom Srcu Isusovu i Njegovoj Bezgriješnoj Majci,te mi isprosi sve potrbite milosti.

2. O velika svetice iz Chasije,zar bi bilo moguće,da moje pouzdanje u Tvoj zagovor ostane uzaludno? Nisi li ti ona koju narodi nazivaju Sveticom nemogućeg,Odvjetnicom beznadnih slučajeva?
Eto,upravo se i ja nalazim u tako nevoljnim prilikama radi mojih grijeha. Hoćeš li Ti odvratiti pogled od mene? Zar će za mene biti zatvoreno tvoje srce? Zar ja neću moći osjetiti Tvoj moćni zagovor?

3. Priznajem da sam nedostojna radi svojih grijeha,ali doista u ovom će se očitovati Tvoja nebeska ljubav,Tvoje veliko milosrđe,kada zadobiješ spasenje moje duše. Ovo je glavna milost koju molim od Boga,po tvom zagovoru,na dan tvojeg ulaska u raj,a stim i ostale potrebne milosti. O milosrdna sv.Rito,ispuni moje želje,čuj uzdahe moje,osuši moje suze a ja ću navještati ljudima da tko želi postići milost kod Boga,neka pita preko njegove vjerne službenice sv.Rite-pa će sigurno biti uslišan.

4. NA OVAJ DAN TVOJE SLAVE,sv.RITO u kojem se budi velika i živa tvoja moć u zagovoru. Molim te da mi isprosiš Božje milosrđe i blagoslov meni i cijeloj Katoličkoj Crkvi, svim svojim štovateljima širem svijeta. Bolesnicima,siromasima,zapuštenima,griješnicima svima i dušama u čistilištu. O ljubljena Zaručnice Propetog Isusa,od kojeg si primila jedan trn iz Njegove presvete krune,u ovaj dan tvoje slave- pmozi mi.

Tvoja zaštita neka me prati sve do smrti- Tako budi!

Izmoli; 3 Očenaša, 3 Zdravo Marije i 3 Slava Ocu!

Označio si Gospodine službenicu svoju sv. Ritu znakom svoje ljubavi i muke.

POMOLIMO SE,
Bože,koji si se udostojao sv.Riti tako velike milosti dati,da je ljubila neprijatelje i da je u srcu nosila i na čelu znakove Tvoje ljubavi i Tvoje muke,daj nam molimo te po njezinu zagovoru i njezinim zaslugama lako praštati našim neprijateljima i bolove tvoje muke razmišljati da obećane nagrade zadobijemo.
Koji živiš i kraljuješ u vijeke vijekova!
AMEN!

----------


## Ruthy

A ovo je DEVETNICA U ČAST SVETE RITE - Svetice nemogućeg 
 poslalal sam ti na PP da ovdje ne zatrpavam ... 
BTB !

----------


## splicanka30

Bože daj nam svima snage za dalje...

----------


## kika222

> *Kika222* znam da si u postupku sad, neka ti ovaj posptupak bude uspješan i dao dragi Bog da sve bude ok i da se tvoje mrve prime. Bit ćeš mi u mislima i molitvi (za utorak) 
> Drage moje pozdravljam vas sve, svaki dan za sve neplodne parove se molim. Slijedeći vikend smo u Međugorju ja i mm, sve ćete mi bit u mislima, pomolit ću se Gospi da nam pomogne i da bude uz nas u borbi, padovima i da na kraju dođemo do našega cilja.


Sarice draga isprazni inbox :Smile:  hvala ti na molitvama, u ovim danima mi trebaju itekako :Smile: 
Jesi bila sad u Međugorju ili ideš ovaj vikend??? Lijepo te pozdravljam i mislim nate :Bye:

----------


## sara10

*Kika222*, bila sam u Međugorju ovaj vikend, ja uvijek kažem: Isuse, uzdam se u te, vodi me u životu i neka bude kako Ti hoćeš! Al isto ga zamolim u srcu svome da mi da dijete i da ja i mm postanemo roditelji. To ujedno želim svim parovima koji se bore za svoje dijete. U Međugorju sam razgovarala sa jednim svećenikom vezano za potpom. oplodnju, ostavio je taj razgovor utjecaja na mene....
*Kika222*, mislim na tebe i želim ti uspjeh od srca, da nas obraduješ lijepim vijestima, samo pozitivno...

----------


## splicanka30

Sara jel mi smiješ/možeš malo više reć o tom razgovoru? Može na pp

----------


## Ruthy

Pozdrav drage cure, ja u tišini, čekanju i molitvi... rijetko svraćam, falite mi ... Neka nas Svevišnji sve ohrabri i obraduje... Kika222, drži se mila, Frćka - sve znaš što ti želim, Sarice - čini se da ćemo opet dalje skupa ....Splićanka, pozdrav i bvb vas sve!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Dragi Bože, smiluj nam se svima, a posebno Frćkici i svim hrabrim ženama koje čekaju pozitivnu betu!!

----------


## Ivy86

*Ruthy* mogu li dobiti molim te devetnicu sv.Rite-....

----------


## sara10

http://stvorenizanebo.forumotion.com...a-sv-riti#5042 * Ivy86* evo ovdje možeš pogledati za devetnice sv. Riti, predug je tekst pa da ne kopiram, eto ti link.

Ja sada molim devetnicu Blaženom Papi Ivanu Pavlu II. 
Drage cure sve vas pozdravljam. Ruthy  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Molitva mi daje veliku snagu, mislim da bi mi bilo puno teže prolaziti ne samo kroz MPO, nego i kroz druge probleme u životu, bez vjere u Boga. On zna što je najbolje za mene, a ja Mu vjerujem....
i zahvaljujem Mu se na svemu u životu što mi je dao....jer Bogu je sve moguće.
Drage cure, bilo je lijepo kad smo molile zajedno i zajednišvo ima jednu posebnu čar i snagu, živimo u brzom vremenu kada nam dani lete i puno toga ne stignemo, stres i svašta, al znajte da mi ne prođe ni dan da se ne pomolim Bogu za nas koji se borimo.

----------


## Ivy86

*sara* hvala mila za link...u ovom svijetu vjera je jedino sto me drzi....

----------


## Ruthy

Samo da vas pozdravim, utihuno je forum, ali nije molitva... ne dolazim često ali mislim na sve vas, i na naše potrebe i želje... u vrijeme Došašća neka vas mali Božić obraduje s nadom i vjerom i milošću... pusa svima...

----------


## sara10

Drage moje neka nas dragi Bog čuva i prati i vodi i u Novoj godini i ispuni nam ono što najviše želimo! Želim svima blagoslovljenu Novu 2014. godinu.

----------


## Mury

> Drage moje neka nas dragi Bog čuva i prati i vodi i u Novoj godini i ispuni nam ono što najviše želimo! Želim svima blagoslovljenu Novu 2014. godinu.


Potpisujem i želim da nam naše molitve napokon budu čim prije uslišane...  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

Cure drage, prošla sam kroz ovaj pdf tražeći nešto (ne bez nostalgije), a našla toliko trudnoća naših moliteljica, čak i onih koje su najupornije među nama, da je to stvarno prekrasno!! 
I majke i trudilice i dečki i svi, u mojem ste srcu! BVB sve!

----------


## Ivy86

Nisam se duuugo javljala doduse i nisam bila cesta, zauzeta svim i svacim,,,osjetila sam potrebu za molitvom jer me samo to drzi ove tri godine....zeljela bih moliti s vama jer mi jej tesko, jer sam u nedjelju u crkvi preplakala Svetu Misu, govoreci da ne mogu vise i da mi je ovaj teret pretezak...citala sam vas redovno, samo nisam cesto pisala, ali sam zadivljena jacinom vjere i zajednistva koja vlada na temi...molit cu za vas i za sve parove koji ne mogu da ostvare roditeljstvo jer i sama znam koliko je tezak nas put...

----------

